# Why did France allow the tabloid to provoke Muslims?



## mujhaidind

*Why did France allow the tabloid to provoke Muslims?*
Contrary to popular misconception, Islam does not mean peace but rather means submission to the commands of Allah alone. Therefore, Muslims do not believe in the concept of freedom of expression, as their speech and actions are determined by divine revelation and not based on people's desires.

Although Muslims may not agree about the idea of freedom of expression, even non-Muslims who espouse it say it comes with responsibilities. In an increasingly unstable and insecure world, the potential consequences of insulting the Messenger Muhammad are known to Muslims and non-Muslims alike.


Muslims consider the honor of the Prophet Muhammad to be dearer to them than that of their parents or even themselves. To defend it is considered to be an obligation upon them. The strict punishment if found guilty of this crime under sharia (Islamic law) is capital punishment implementable by an Islamic State. This is because the Messenger Muhammad said, "Whoever insults a Prophet kill him."

However, because the honor of the Prophet is something which all Muslims want to defend, many will take the law into their own hands, as we often see.

Within liberal democracies, freedom of expression has curtailments, such as laws against incitement and hatred.

The weekly satirical publication "Charlie Hebdo" is known for its provocative cartoons and covers. Translation: "Love is stronger than hate." (Photo: facebook.com/pages/Charlie-Hebdo-Officiel/106626879360459)
The truth is that Western governments are content to sacrifice liberties and freedoms when being complicit to torture and rendition — or when restricting the freedom of movement of Muslims, under the guise of protecting national security.


So why in this case did the French government allow the magazine _Charlie Hebdo_ to continue to provoke Muslims, thereby placing the sanctity of its citizens at risk?

It is time that the sanctity of a Prophet revered by up to one-quarter of the world's population was protected.
_Shaykh Anjem Choudary is a Muslim cleric in London and a lecturer in sharia._

_People know the consequences: Opposing view_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv

Lol @ anjem chaudhary questioning France. His bigoted brain is too small to comprehend things such as liberty equality and fraternity that constitutes the core of French constitution.btw this idiot is a class comedian.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ito

Freedom of speech. French Minister: "We will kill all who are opposing the freedom of speech"

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Red Spinifex

> ...Muslims do not believe in the concept of freedom of expression...



Clearly not!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

provoke muslims?? 
kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??

be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prashantazazel

try this for an analogy-- what if a Christian gets offended when Muslims say that Jesus wasn't the son of god??
should he be justified in bombing Muslims too?


----------



## mujhaidind

prashantazazel said:


> try this for an analogy-- what if a Christian gets offended when Muslims say that Jesus wasn't the son of god??
> should he be justified in bombing Muslims too?


Jesus didn't preach Christianity. He was never a Christian. The church converted him to Christianity after his death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right


Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

The-Authority said:


> Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.



just saying we wouldn't lose our head and go on religious inspired killing spree 
I've seen countless videos online of Muslims destroying churches/bibles and persecuting Christian minorities yet you hardly hear a lick of it, and no retaliation either.

and it's not Charlie hates Muslim they only do it cause Muslims get so p offed about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi follower

The-Authority said:


> Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.



who has introduced the concept of wajib u katal ? You don't make fun of non muslims, you threaten them on their face, even if they don't say anything to you. The concept of any non believer is eligible to get killed is floated by muslims only.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shot-Caller

C130 said:


> just saying we wouldn't lose our head and go on religious inspired killing spree
> I've seen countless videos online of Muslims destroying churches/bibles and persecuting Christian minorities yet you hardly hear a lick of it, and no retaliation either.
> 
> and it's not Charlie hates Muslim they only do it cause Muslims get so p offed about it.


See that's your choice if you don't get offended by it, its up to you. But that doesn't mean no one will. We do. As much as I'm against taking life of a human being, I don't think anyone has the right to make fun of a religion. No religion should be made fun of. People should respect each other's believes.


----------



## root

Gandhi follower said:


> who has introduced the concept of wajib u katal ? You don't make fun of non muslims, you threaten them on their face, even if they don't say anything to you. The concept of any non believer is eligible to get killed is floated by muslims only.


India has 180 million muslim population think about that do you want to make your 180 million muslim population un happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right


If some one make fun of Jesus then it hurts Muslims more than Christians................keep it in mind Jesus is beloved to us -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

The title of this thread is among the silliest questions that there can be !!

Its like "why did a lady who trusted a man & believed he is a gentleman ' allow ' herself to get molested " !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## root

Islam also ask us to have belief in Jesus so if someone make fun of christian mean jesus they are making fun of muslims as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shot-Caller

Gandhi follower said:


> who has introduced the concept of wajib u katal ? You don't make fun of non muslims, you threaten them on their face, even if they don't say anything to you. The concept of any non believer is eligible to get killed is floated by muslims only.


That is not according to the teachings. All we can do is pass on the message verbally and peacefully, you agree with it good enough, If you don't, you go your way I go my way. Forceful conversions are not allowed and neither can a Muslim threaten some one if he's a non believer. These are things that unfortunately some mislead people do and then there's media to make it big and show it to you. You tell me is there no other religion whose followers are mislead or do things that shouldn't be done. Why is it that they don't get that kind of airtime and criticism as a person who claims to be a Muslim does.


----------



## RescueRanger

Someone kill anjem cho**/ I mean anjem chaudhry please.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## prashantazazel

mujhaidind said:


> Jesus didn't preach Christianity. He was never a Christian. The church converted him to Christianity after his death.


So? In any case, you are hurting the beliefs of Catholics? Should they bomb in retaliation?
your religion might be sacred to you. But others may find flaws in it. It should be perfectly fine if they want to criticise it if they don't agree with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxtini

Because everything that is contrary to muslim believes can easily end-up being deemed "Insulting" to muslim. This bigotted and close-minded way of thinking should and must be fought. Thank God the majority of muslims are not like that. But the numbers who are like that keep climbing and exerting influence on established muslim tradition.

Even in Indonesia, those close-minded muslims had successfully sued a newspaper for "insulting Islam" because of caricature mocking ISIS. Isn't it ironic! All those muslim said "Oh~ ISIS is not Islam", but when someone openly mocking ISIS, he got sued because of "insulting Islam"

1. Having a red-cross depicted in public is "insult"~ (Indonesian Red Cross Refuses to Change Its Logo - The Jakarta Globe)
2. Someone selling pork in public is "insult"~ (The Malaysian Insider)
3. Someone convert from Islam to other religion is "insult" (Almost impossible to leave Islam - The Malaysian Insider)
4. Openly discussing atheist belief is "insult" (Saudi activist to get 1,000 lashes for insulting Islam - NY Daily News)
5. Having a teddy bear named Muhammad is "insult" (Sudanese teddy bear blasphemy case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
6. Wikipedia showing historical Ottoman picture of Muhammad is "insult" (Requests for comment/Prophet Muhammad images around Wikimedia projects - Meta)
7. Having a three curve of "U"s together in logo is "insult" (Happy Meal toy yanked for ‘insulting Muhammad’)
8. Having a statue of three women is "insult" (Artist Says Bekasi Statue Critics Have Betrayed Indonesian Culture - The Jakarta Globe)
9. Having Buddha statue is "insult" (Foreigner Arrested For Smashing Statues Of Buddha At Sensoji - japanCRUSH)
10. Caricaturizing and mocking ISIS is "insult" (Jakarta Post editor 'amazed' by accusation of insulting Islam over anti-Isis cartoon )

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Tipu7

prashantazazel said:


> So? In any case, you are hurting the beliefs of Catholics? Should they bomb in retaliation?
> your religion might be sacred to you. But others may find flaws in it. It should be perfectly fine if they want to criticise it if they don't agree with it.


what non sense u r keep talking -_-
Collision of religious beliefs is not ''insult'' or ''fun'' of others belief.
However if u start making cartoons and vulgar jokes of other religion then it is called insult and it always come with a price............and freedom of speech?? why not make fun and cartoons of Holocast? why every one target Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?


----------



## third eye

Tipu7 said:


> what non sense u r keep talking -_-
> Collision of religious beliefs is not ''insult'' or ''fun'' of others belief.
> However if u start making cartoons and vulgar jokes of other religion then it is called insult and* it always come with a price....*........and freedom of speech?? why not make fun and cartoons of Holocast? why every one target Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?



.. and what is the ' price '

Death because some one has another view ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Thanks to Jews and Christians..What he says that these three religions can live together peacefully. What about others, I mean Hindus, Buddhists, Atheists and many more? So the remaining will be killed or converted. After that there will be a big fight and the fittest will survive. Right?? Basically he avoided it but indirectly says every other followers or religion must die!!

I mean these types are more dangerous than that Fat Kid Kim Jong...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

mujhaidind said:


> Jesus didn't preach Christianity. He was never a Christian. The church converted him to Christianity after his death.



Off with your head blasphemer!



The-Authority said:


> Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.



The BUT argument again. Now with the gloves coming off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

The-Authority said:


> Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.


lol every time you say the Jesus not being on of God .. u insult their faith and do blasphemy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> As much as I'm against taking life of a human being, I don't think anyone has the right to make fun of a religion.



And yet again. I don't want to have to kill you, BUT ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

punit said:


> lol every time you say the Jesus not being on of God .. u insult their faith and do blasphemy !


Scholars argue about it by their word. Don't go around making cartoons. Have the basic sense to think about what you're saying don't just jump right in to everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

The-Authority said:


> See that's your choice if you don't get offended by it, its up to you. But that doesn't mean no one will. We do. As much as I'm against taking life of a human being, I don't think anyone has the right to make fun of a religion. No religion should be made fun of. People should respect each other's believes.


1 Provoke = 12 dead.

12 dead =?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## prashantazazel

Tipu7 said:


> what non sense u r keep talking -_-
> Collision of religious beliefs is not ''insult'' or ''fun'' of others belief.
> However if u start making cartoons and vulgar jokes of other religion then it is called insult and it always come with a price............and freedom of speech?? why not make fun and cartoons of Holocast? why every one target Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?


the cartoonists and other media people target all religions- they make fun of Jesus, of the Jews, Hindu gods-- but these guys don't turn murderous at a perceived insult to their religion...
you are missing the point- people from other religions or atheists are in no way obliged to respect your religion or your prophet..they may find flaws in the teachings or behaviour of your prophet. If you disagree, then learn to disagree peacefully.


----------



## Jf Thunder

C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> if Muslims made fun of *Jesus and Christians* would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right


WHEN DID WE EVER MAKE FUN OF JESUS? WE RESPECT HIM MORE THAN YOUR CHRISTIANS DO


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> And yet again. I don't want to have to kill you, BUT ......


Are you trying to make a point? Because you only look BUThurt.


----------



## punit

The-Authority said:


> Scholars argue about it by their word. Don't go around making cartoons. Have the basic sense to think about what you're saying don't just jump right in to everything.


in this case u are bringing scholars .. but have no qualm about Muslim gunmen settling the debate by bullet !



Jf Thunder said:


> WHEN DID WE EVER MAKE FUN OF JESUS? WE RESPECT HIM MORE THAN YOUR CHRISTIANS DO



But u do not consider him Son of God nor believe in resurrection etc so basically you are doing blasphemy ~!


----------



## Tipu7

third eye said:


> .. and what is the ' price '
> 
> Death because some one has another view ?


The anger from the community being targeted............try to understand human nature..........and insted of picking one word from entire statement learn to get the logical point


----------



## Shot-Caller

punit said:


> 1 Provoke = 12 dead.
> 
> 12 dead =?


Why 1 provoke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

punit said:


> But u do not consider him Son of God nor believe in resurrection etc so basically you are doing blasphemy ~!


we dont believe he is son of God yes
but his resurrection, we believe that he never died and will return, so nothing wrong here


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Are you trying to make a point? Because you only look BUThurt.



Yes I am making a point. Let me spell it out to you since you did not get the obvious.

There is no condoning killing. There are no BUTs.

Killing is bad, BUT if you provoke and insult our prophet, we will be forced to kill you.

That's the absurd line. The absurd line I see and hear with almost every Muslim I speak to. Either overtly said, or left unsaid, with the BUT trailing off ...... letting our imagination, based on prior acts of your loony tunes, do the rest.

Hope that was clear enough for you now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

punit said:


> in this case u are bringing scholars .. but have no qualm about Muslim gunmen settling the debate by bullet !


Never been for it. Always against taking a life.


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Why 1 provoke?



Because its their right, per their laws, per their societal norms, per their constitution.

Don't like it, don't live there.

Live there, then live per their norms. Not yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right


When these fundamentalists destroyed budda statue in afghanistan thats not provication ..When they do terrorism in the name of religion thats not provocation but this cartoon picture on a magazine is an attempt to provocate them from govt of france and they delivered justice for that provocation ..World has been watching for a long and silent on this ideology of intolerance ..Rather than reacting its time for some action against source i e fundamentalist view of religion ..


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> Yes I am making a point. Let me spell it out to you since you did not get the obvious.
> 
> There is no condoning killing. There are no BUTs.
> 
> Killing is bad, BUT if you provoke and insult our prophet, we will be forced to kill you.
> 
> That's the absurd line. The absurd line I see and hear with almost every Muslim I speak to. Either overtly said, or left unsaid, with the BUT trailing off ...... letting our imagination, based on prior acts of your loony tunes, do the rest.
> 
> Hope that was clear enough for you now.


No one supports the killings. All Im saying is why do you have to hurt the religious sentiments? Some people may be fine with other's making fun of their religion. Muslims are not. Why is it so hard for you to understand? Its like forcefully feeding a vegetarian meat and expecting him to stay quiet. There are certain lines people must not cross and respect each other's faith.


----------



## punit

The-Authority said:


> Never been for it. Always against taking a life.


that's how it should be.


----------



## Agent Smith

mujhaidind said:


> Jesus didn't preach Christianity. He was never a Christian. The church converted him to Christianity after his death.


 
was Prophet Mohammed a muslim? or he too was converted to islam?


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> Because its their right, per their laws, per their societal norms, per their constitution.
> 
> Don't like it, don't live there.
> 
> Live there, then live per their norms. Not yours.


Making money off mocking religions is no society's norms. If they didn't like why did they let Muslims in? Its like you let someone in your house, poke them in the eye and expect them to stay quiet.


----------



## Maxtini

Tipu7 said:


> what non sense u r keep talking -_-
> Collision of religious beliefs is not ''insult'' or ''fun'' of others belief.
> However if u start making cartoons and vulgar jokes of other religion then it is called insult and it always come with a price............and freedom of speech?? why not make fun and cartoons of Holocast? why every one target Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?



Actually there are a lot of caricatures and cartoons making fun of jews and holocaust~

And a lot of Islamic hadits themselves will be "insulting" to other religion if I applied the same definition of "insult". In fact the word "kafir" itself is already insulting for non-muslim in Indonesian because of the bad-words a.k.a insults spewed by muslims against kafir.


----------



## punit

The-Authority said:


> Why 1 provoke?


so the result is justified ?



Jf Thunder said:


> we dont believe he is son of God yes
> but his resurrection, we believe that he never died and will return, so nothing wrong here


for Christians whose faith is based on this two things .. its an attack on their faith. just like some one saying prophet Muhammad not being final prophet is attack on yours. Right ?


----------



## PlanetWarrior

mujhaidind said:


> Jesus didn't preach Christianity. He was never a Christian. The church converted him to Christianity after his death.



John the Baptist baptized Jesus during his lifetime. That is an entry into Christianity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

The-Authority said:


> Making money off mocking religions is no society's norms. If they didn't like why did they let Muslims in? Its like you let someone in your house, poke them in the eye and expect them to stay quiet.


if a cartoon can shake you faith .. its not worth having !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

punit said:


> so the result is justified ?


Is the provocation justified?


----------



## Jf Thunder

punit said:


> for Christians whose faith is based on this two things .. its an attack on their faith. *just like some one saying prophet Muhammad not being final prophet is attack on yours. Righ*t ?


you saying that will not anger me as you are not Muslim however making a cartoon of our Prophet will make me lash at your throat, and bite out your Jugular vein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi follower

root said:


> India has 180 million muslim population think about that do you want to make your 180 million muslim population un happy?



Liberal secular muslim may be unhappy but he will not for a shooting spree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Why do west keep this poison in their country... just expell the trouble maker


----------



## Tipu7

The-Authority said:


> Why 1 provoke?


and 1 provoke only
w


punit said:


> so the result is justified ?
> 
> 
> for Christians whose faith is based on this two things .. its an attack on their faith. just like some one saying prophet Muhammad not being final prophet is attack on yours. Right ?


wrong


----------



## Shot-Caller

punit said:


> if a cartoon can shake you faith .. its not worth having !


What? It did not make any Muslim convert. Only enraged people. Where were the charlie supporters when peaceful protests were being carried out against it? They kept on disrespecting. You can't do something like this when you know there are some extremists out there and expect to be going on about your life normally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Tipu7 said:


> and 1 provoke only
> w
> 
> wrong


about this one incident.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Jf Thunder said:


> we dont believe he is son of God yes
> but his resurrection, we believe that he never died and will return, so nothing wrong here



By the same token, non-Muslims do not believe that Muhammad was a Prophet of God. Your failure to accept that Jesus was the son of God equals to a non-Muslims failure to accept the commandments pertaining to your Prophet and your religion in your religious books. In effect your refusal as a non-Christian to accept Jesus as the son of God is on the same level of blasphemy as a non-Muslim's refusal to accept the rules of your holy books which included prohibitions against mocking or depicting Muhammad in any way. Should the Christian world now rise up and slaughter the Muslims for their insult to Christianity ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> No one supports the killings. All Im saying is why do you have to hurt the religious sentiments? Some people may be fine with other's making fun of their religion. Muslims are not. Why is it so hard for you to understand? Its like forcefully feeding a vegetarian meat and expecting him to stay quiet. There are certain lines people must not cross and respect each other's faith.



That is the Indian way of looking at things. Not theirs. I won't say Pakistani way because for you guys there is only really one religion, and no question of making fun of that!

The Indian way is of not overstepping one's bounds and not provoking. So what if every little thing will provoke and we will be up in arms demonstrating, burning, breaking, protesting. The alternative, when someone really goofs up, is killing.

That is not the way of the West. They value their freedom of speech. And one cannot accuse them of being one sided because as most commentators have been at pains to explain, they do it for their own dominant faith, Christianity, as well.

It is their society. It is their laws. It is their lines. 

Don't project your own lines on to them. It will not work. In fact it will make things a lot worse. To prove a point. How many more will the nut jobs of yours kill, before European society has enough, their tolerance reaches breaking point, and then your community SERIOUSLY feels the backlash?

Remember, it was Europe that did the Jews. And the way I see it, Muslims are heading in pretty much the same direction. A century does not change the basic DNA of a people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Red Spinifex

> *Why did France allow the tabloid to provoke Muslims?*



_This such a false premise that it is ludicrous. And the fools actually believe this!_



doppelganger said:


> That is the Indian way of looking at things. Not theirs. I won't say Pakistani way because for you guys there is only really one religion, and no question of making fun of that!
> 
> The Indian way is of not overstepping one's bounds and not provoking. So what if every little thing will provoke and we will be up in arms demonstrating, burning, breaking, protesting. The alternative, when someone really goofs up, is killing.
> 
> That is not the way of the West. They value their freedom of speech. And one cannot accuse them of being one sided because as most commentators have been at pains to explain, they do it for their own dominant faith, Christianity, as well.
> 
> It is their society. It is their laws. It is their lines.
> 
> Don't project your own lines on to them. It will not work. In fact it will make things a lot worse. To prove a point. How many more will the nut jobs of yours kill, before European society has enough, their tolerance reaches breaking point, and then your community SERIOUSLY feels the backlash?
> 
> Remember, it was Europe that did the Jews. And the way I see it, Muslims are heading in pretty much the same direction. A century does not change the basic DNA of a people.



You nailed it, doppelganger!


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Making money off mocking religions is no society's norms. If they didn't like why did they let Muslims in? Its like you let someone in your house, poke them in the eye and expect them to stay quiet.



You will not be grateful they let you in, but will question why they behave as they do (and have always done) after they have let you in?

Don't like things after you have been let in?

Leave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

PlanetWarrior said:


> By the same token, non-Muslims do not believe that Muhammad was a Prophet of God. Your failure to accept that Jesus was the son of God equals to a non-Muslims failure to accept the commandments pertaining to your Prophet and your religion in your religious books. In effect your refusal as a non-Christian to accept Jesus as the son of God is on the same level of blasphemy as a non-Muslim's refusal to accept the rules of your holy books which included prohibitions against mocking or depicting Muhammad in any way. Should the Christian world now rise up and slaughter the Muslims for their insult to Christianity ?


the answer to that long paragraph is, they are free to think the Muhammad (S.A.W.W) was not the final Prophet, but deliberately making fun, that is bad
what if we make fun of Jesus (but we cant because Islam forbids it)
and Crusaders did kill a hell lot of Muslims when they went about their Holy Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

doppelganger said:


> You will not be grateful they let you in, but will question why they behave as they do (and have always done) after they have let you in?
> 
> Don't like things after you have been let in?
> 
> Leave!



Exactly! You make good sense, doppelganger.


----------



## mujhaidind

doppelganger said:


> Remember, it was Europe that did the Jews. And the way I see it, Muslims are heading in pretty much the same direction. A century does not change the basic DNA of a people.


First of all Muslims are not jews. There are 2 billions Muslim in the world. If the west could do it then they would have done that already.

You are talking about a religion which has witnessed 1400 years of warfare.The crusaders were curshed. Inshallah they will be crushed again.


----------



## zip

Jf Thunder said:


> you saying that will not anger me as you are not Muslim however making a cartoon of our Prophet will make me lash at your throat, and bite out your Jugular vein


Oh great !! You too are not very different from extremists ..infact you are one ..Where was your sensitivity when you call a non believer as kafir ? Why do you expect respect for your belief from a kafir ? Have you felt like biting jugular veign when your fellow religionists destroyed buddha statue ? If no why should they respect your objection for a cartoon picture ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> First of all Muslims are not jews. There are 2 billions Muslim in the world. If the west could do it then they would have done that already.
> 
> You are talking about a religion which has witnessed 1400 years of warfare.The crusaders were curshed. Inshallah they will be crushed again.



Charles Martel decisively defeated the Moslem hordes at Tours in 732 AD and they can and will be defeated again. Their piddling threats mean nothing.

The West has yet to use a fraction of its power against the Moslem fanatics, but if and when they do, entire countries can and will be destroyed.


----------



## third eye

Jf Thunder said:


> the answer to that long paragraph is, they are free to think the Muhammad (S.A.W.W) was not the final Prophet, but deliberately making fun, that is bad
> what if we make fun of Jesus (but we cant because Islam forbids it)
> and Crusaders did kill a hell lot of Muslims when they went about their Holy Wars



The world has moved a great deal of distance away from the Crusades. So must we.

Killing someone for an opinion is a sign of weakness. 

I concede that deliberately hurting another is completely wrong.But killing someone for his views is even worse.

Thats where in my opinion moderate Muslims must step in.


----------



## Jf Thunder

zip said:


> Oh great !! You too are not very different from extremists ..infact you are one ..Where was your sensitivity when you call a non believer as kafir ? Why do you expect respect for your belief from a kafir ? Have you felt like biting jugular veign when your fellow religionists destroyed buddha statue ? If no why should they respect your objection for a cartoon picture ?


lawl, i dont call any non Muslim kafir on their faces u know


----------



## doppelganger

mujhaidind said:


> First of all Muslims are not jews. There are 2 billions Muslim in the world. If the west could do it then they would have done that already.
> 
> You are talking about a religion which has witnessed 1400 years of warfare.The crusaders were curshed. Inshallah they will be crushed again.



Lets not get into the number game buddy. This is not horse and camel and foot soldier warfare with spears and swords and charging cavalry and infantry phalanxes.

Remember that one European country, France, the one that is being fingered right now, is capable of wiping out the entire middle east. 

The ENTIRE middle east. Please note that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

Redhawk said:


> Charles Martel decisively defeated the Moslem hordes at Tours in 732 AD and they can and will be defeated again. Their piddling threats mean nothing.


Salaud din took Jerusalem from the Christians, and decisively defeated them, we will do it again.



doppelganger said:


> Lets not get into the number game buddy. This is not horse and camel and foot soldier warfare with spears and swords and charging cavalry and infantry phalanxes.
> 
> Remember that one European country, France, the one that is being fingered right now, is capable of wiping out the entire middle east.
> 
> The ENTIRE middle east. Please note that.


oh boo hoo
if they could the would have already
they arent cuz they cant
we can wipe out whole France if went it too
i repeat
WHOLE FRANCE 
cuz the only thing french are good at is surrendering


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> That is the Indian way of looking at things. Not theirs. I won't say Pakistani way because for you guys there is only really one religion, and no question of making fun of that!
> 
> The Indian way is of not overstepping one's bounds and not provoking. So what if every little thing will provoke and we will be up in arms demonstrating, burning, breaking, protesting. The alternative, when someone really goofs up, is killing.
> 
> That is not the way of the West. They value their freedom of speech. And one cannot accuse them of being one sided because as most commentators have been at pains to explain, they do it for their own dominant faith, Christianity, as well.
> 
> It is their society. It is their laws. It is their lines.
> 
> Don't project your own lines on to them. It will not work. In fact it will make things a lot worse. To prove a point. How many more will the nut jobs of yours kill, before European society has enough, their tolerance reaches breaking point, and then your community SERIOUSLY feels the backlash?
> 
> Remember, it was Europe that did the Jews. And the way I see it, Muslims are heading in pretty much the same direction. A century does not change the basic DNA of a people.


Then according to this logic there are many hindus and christians working in gulf countries. May be Muslims should start making fun of their religions too since its Muslim land. What kind of childish logic is that? And as far as europe going against Muslims is concerned, you really think they can do anything? Americans have been trying since 14 years to oppress Muslim nations what have they achieved? You know if it really becomes Muslims against the world and all the peaceful ones decide to pick up weapons, ( the way Muslims are being subjects of unfair hatred I don't see that time very far ) no one will be able to live with peace. So before that happens people must rethink how to overcome these problems not with force but with intelligence.


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> Charles Martel decisively defeated the Moslem hordes at Tours in 732 AD and they can and will be defeated again. Their piddling threats mean nothing.


_Turkey_ (Anatolia) was a Christian country.So were kosovo,Bosnia and Albania. So were Syria and Lebanon and many others .
Muslims won and will win again. 

Feminine make-up wearing western European males cannot launch crusades.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Jf Thunder said:


> the answer to that long paragraph is, they are free to think the Muhammad (S.A.W.W) was not the final Prophet, but deliberately making fun, that is bad
> what if we make fun of Jesus (but we cant because Islam forbids it)
> and Crusaders did kill a hell lot of Muslims when they went about their Holy Wars




Yes it is bad and horrible to make fun of the Prophet. I agree. It is bad and fun to make fun of any religion or religious sentiment. I agree. But shit happens. Live with it. Protest. Sue in the courts. Boycott. Don't go around terrorizing. 

Make fun of Jesus. The church or some Christian movement will most probably protest. The Passion of the Christ was a movie criticizing the teaching of Christianity when it came to Christ's personal life. Many Christian movements and churches including the Roman Catholic Church criticized and called for the movie to be boycotted. Nobody went up to the director or the actors or the cinemas and bombed , killed or maimed. Be civilized in the manner in which you protest. Killing 12 people, a few cops and thereafter robbing a gas station makes you nothing more than a terrorist robber/criminal. I am certain that if the Prophet of Islam was in France, He would have condemned these goons' actions.
Crusaders killed in the 12th century. War is different from inflicting terror and causing civil strife in a society. If Muslims were that ticked off about the issue, nothing prohibited Muslim countries including Pakistan from taking action against France.


----------



## Khalid Newazi

Redhawk said:


> Clearly not!


Neither does France if it really allowed freedom of expression, it would allow pro-ISIS and pro-Al-Qaeda posts along with pro-Hitler. The only thing it understands is that "We get to offend whoever we want".


----------



## Jf Thunder

third eye said:


> The world has moved a great deal of distance away from the Crusades. So must we.
> 
> Killing someone for an opinion is a sign of weakness.
> 
> *I concede that deliberately hurting another is completely wrong.*But killing someone for his views is even worse.
> 
> Thats where in my opinion moderate Muslims must step in.


if the dude was fined or arrested instead of getting Police protection, maybe this wouldn't have happened


----------



## Red Spinifex

Jf Thunder said:


> Salaud din took Jerusalem from the Christians, and decisively defeated them, we will do it again.



No, you won't. This is not the 12th century. If your aim is armed aggression and world domination, you will be destroyed. The West has fought and defeated braver, tougher, stronger, indeed, much, much harder enemies than lazy, incompetent, unproductive Moslems. They have the weapons and if you give them a cause they will have the will. Moslem countries are weak, impoverished, underdeveloped, failed states, they are nothing compared to the West. Weak, cowardly, and militarily incompetent Moslem Arab armies even signally failed against a small country like Israel. You can only commit small acts of terror. Moslem Arab armies are signal failures.

Btw, Saladin was a Kurd, not an Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doppelganger

Jf Thunder said:


> Salaud din took Jerusalem from the Christians, and decisively defeated them, we will do it again.
> 
> oh boo hoo
> if they could the would have already
> they arent cuz they cant
> we can wipe out whole France if went it too
> i repeat
> WHOLE FRANCE
> cuz the only thing french are good at is surrendering



Let me qualify my statement so that you can understand the scale of what you are potentially up against better.

Forget the whole of France.

ONE FRENCH TRIOMPHANT CLASS SSBN CAN PARALYZE THE ENTIRE MIDDLE EAST. 

Do read up and refute me if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jf Thunder said:


> Salaud din took Jerusalem from the Christians, and decisively defeated them, we will do it again.
> 
> 
> *oh boo hoo
> if they could the would have already
> they arent cuz they cant
> we can wipe out whole France if went it too
> i repeat
> WHOLE FRANCE
> cuz the only thing french are good at is surrendering*


Good. This is one course of action. You have decided. I hope the world makes up its mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

PlanetWarrior said:


> Yes it is bad and horrible to make fun of the Prophet. I agree. It is bad and fun to make fun of any religion or religious sentiment. I agree. But shit happens. Live with it. Protest. Sue in the courts. Boycott. Don't go around terrorizing.
> 
> Make fun of Jesus. The church or some Christian movement will most probably protest. The Passion of the Christ was a movie criticizing the teaching of Christianity when it came to Christ's personal life. Many Christian movements and churches including the Roman Catholic Church criticized and called for the movie to be boycotted. Nobody went up to the director or the actors or the cinemas and bombed , killed or maimed. Be civilized in the manner in which you protest. Killing 12 people, a few cops and thereafter robbing a gas station makes you nothing more than a terrorist robber/criminal. I am certain that if the Prophet of Islam was in France, He would have condemned these goons' actions.
> 
> Crusaders killed in the 12th century. War is different from inflicting terror and causing civil strife in a society. If Muslims were that ticked off about the issue, nothing prohibited Muslim countries including Pakistan from taking action against France.


like i said it before and i said it again, if the dude was tried in court, arrested and fined, none of this would have happened, instead everyone was like freedom of speech, and they gave him Police protection, now this was bound to happen.
when someone is denied justice they do take the law in their own hands



SarthakGanguly said:


> Good. This is one course of action. You have decided. I hope the world makes up its mind.


who decided? dude blow up the middle east i dont give a damn, i am just telling what we CAN do


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jf Thunder said:


> when someone is denied justice they do take the law in their own hands


Which means - draw the Prophet and get pumped with bullets. I love the clear cut unambiguous answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxtini

"We never making fun and mocking other religions", said the muslims~






And the whole audience laugh.


----------



## Jf Thunder

doppelganger said:


> Let me qualify my statement so that you can understand the scale of what you are potentially up against better.
> 
> Forget the whole of France.
> 
> ONE FRENCH TRIOMPHANT CLASS SSBN CAN PARALYZE THE ENTIRE MIDDLE EAST.
> 
> Do read up and refute me if you can.


like i said before, beat the shit out of the middle east, i dont care, i am telling what we CAN do.
and i think KSA can very well show France a thing or two, no? even Turkey maybe


----------



## mujhaidind

doppelganger said:


> Lets not get into the number game buddy. This is not horse and camel and foot soldier warfare with spears and swords and charging cavalry and infantry phalanxes.
> 
> Remember that one European country, France, the one that is being fingered right now, is capable of wiping out the entire middle east.
> 
> The ENTIRE middle east. Please note that.


Dear Hinduwadi, producing nukes is not rocket science in this age. Arabs can produce them or get from our neighbouring country.

Launching a crusade will unite all the Muslims. They were will be no so-called moderate Muslims. Financing jihad in european countries wouldn't be a problem for these Arabs Shaikhs.

Like I said Muslims are used to violence. But westerners aren't. When violence breaks out in their lands they will surrender without a fight.

Your Hinduwadi brain is underestimating Muslims. Muslims aren't Hindus, always remember that.


----------



## third eye

Jf Thunder said:


> if the dude was fined or arrested instead of getting Police protection, maybe this wouldn't have happened



Assuming that it did not happen, even then killing people is completely unacceptable & self defeating.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Redhawk said:


> No, you won't. This is not the 12th century. If your aim is armed aggression and world domination, you will be destroyed. The West has fought and defeated braver, tougher, stronger, indeed, much, much harder enemies than unproductive Moslems. They have the weapons and if you give them a cause they will have the will. Moslem countries are weak, impoverished, underdeveloped, failed states, they are nothing compared to the West.
> 
> Weak, cowardly, and militarily incompetent Arab armies even failed against a small country like Israel. You can only commit small acts of terror. Arab armies are signal failures.


yes the West has gotten the sh*t beaten out of them from a bunch of gorilla warriors hiding in the mountains, and i say the WHOLE WEST, THE WHOLE WEST GOT BEATEN


----------



## doppelganger

Jf Thunder said:


> i am telling what we CAN do.



You can do little except for dying were Europe, or even a single European country like France, to declare all out war on the entire Muslim world.


----------



## Jf Thunder

third eye said:


> Assuming that it did not happen, even then killing people is completely unacceptable & self defeating.


dude, i doubt the killing was in the love of the Prophet, it was in the love of Abu bakr al Baghdadi



SarthakGanguly said:


> Which means - draw the Prophet and get pumped with bullets. I love the clear cut unambiguous answers.


yes, sooner or later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

mujhaidind said:


> Dear Hinduwadi, producing nukes is not rocket science in this age. Arabs can produce them or get from our neighbouring country.
> 
> Launching a crusade will unite all the Muslims. They were will be no so-called moderate Muslims. Financing jihad in european countries wouldn't be a problem for these Arabs Shaikhs.
> 
> Like I said Muslims are used to violence. But westerners aren't. When violence breaks out in their lands they will surrender without a fight.
> 
> Your Hinduwadi brain is underestimating Muslims. Muslims aren't Hindus, always remember that.


I admire these answers that leave nothing to speculation. But this time, I doubt the Christians will fight alone. Jews, atheists, Parsis, Buddhists, Jains, Hindus, Sikhs, etc all over the world may also pitch in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

doppelganger said:


> You can do little except for dying were Europe, or even a single European country like France, to declare all out war on the entire Muslim world.



funny how you over estimate those surrendering loosers


----------



## doppelganger

@Jf Thunder 

I urge you to read up on the Triomphant class SSBN. 

The missiles it carries. 

The number of warheads per missile.

The yield per warhead.

The strike range of the missiles.

And then read up on how many of those France puts to sea patrol. And how many stay at dry dock.

Please stop playing chor polis here. Get serious and debate seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jf Thunder said:


> yes, sooner or later


Lovely.  Thank you. 
I guess most Indians have drawn him and so has most of the non Muslim world, by now.  Are we looking at a huge decrease in population?



Jf Thunder said:


> funny how you over estimate those surrendering loosers


Trust you me, this is not Gamelin's France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Jf Thunder said:


> dude, i doubt the killing was in the love of the Prophet, it was in the love of Abu bakr al Baghdadi



Any which way, who gets a bad name ?

Who gets to seen as a suspect even though they may be loyal & hardworking citizens in a European country ?


----------



## Jf Thunder

SarthakGanguly said:


> Lovely.  Thank you.
> I guess most Indians have drawn him and so has most of the non Muslim world, by now.  Are we looking at a huge decrease in population?


are those Indians or those Muslims chest thumping and making them public?


----------



## Maxtini

"We never make fun and mocking other religions", said the muslims~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

doppelganger said:


> @Jf Thunder
> 
> I urge you to read up on the Triomphant class SSBN.
> 
> The missiles it carries.
> 
> The number of warheads per missile.
> 
> The yield per warhead.
> 
> The strike range of the missiles.
> 
> And then read up on how many of those France puts to sea patrol. And how many stay at dry dock.
> 
> Please stop playing chor polis here. Get serious and debate seriously.


dude a sub does not decide the outcome of war, or the number of subs they have?
what if the Arabs bomb the sh*t out of the French as preemptive strikes


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jf Thunder said:


> are those Indians or those Muslims chest thumping and making them public?


Can't say about chest thumping, but yeah many are made public. There are art houses as well. Of course they have received their death threats.


----------



## zip

Jf Thunder said:


> lawl, i dont call any non Muslim kafir on their faces u know


I know your religious burden is far greater ..But that does not mean you can be selective when it comes to a religious discussion ..You can worship you God forever for your personal gain or for your coreligionists ..But you dont have right to demand respect from others ..You should earn it through your good deeds ...If some one mocks your religion then you should pray for his ignorance rather than going for his jugular veign ..Or is he not poorer with that ignorance according to you? The very idea of blood for mocking the religion shows how poor those followers are with their religion


----------



## Jf Thunder

SarthakGanguly said:


> Can't say about chest thumping, but yeah many are made public. There are art houses as well. Of course they have received their death threats.


im speechless



third eye said:


> Any which way, who gets a bad name ?
> 
> Who gets to seen as a suspect even though they may be loyal & hardworking citizens in a European country ?


we are :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jf Thunder said:


> im speechless
> 
> 
> we are :p


The papers published many of these cartoons as well.


----------



## Jf Thunder

SarthakGanguly said:


> Trust you me, this is not Gamelin's France.


ok i trust u, now what


----------



## Echo_419

Jf Thunder said:


> funny how you over estimate those surrendering loosers



@Gabriel92


----------



## doppelganger

mujhaidind said:


> Dear Hinduwadi, producing nukes is not rocket science in this age. Arabs can produce them or get from our neighbouring country.
> 
> Launching a crusade will unite all the Muslims. They were will be no so-called moderate Muslims. Financing jihad in european countries wouldn't be a problem for these Arabs Shaikhs.
> 
> Like I said Muslims are used to violence. But westerners aren't. When violence breaks out in their lands they will surrender without a fight.
> 
> Your Hinduwadi brain is underestimating Muslims. Muslims aren't Hindus, always remember that.



Dear Jihadi,

Once the whole muslim world unites, what are you going to throw at the West? Coconuts, dates, and barrels of crude?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jf Thunder said:


> ok i trust u, now what


Threatening them with annihilation will be counter productive. To say the least.


----------



## Mav3rick

gslv said:


> Lol @ anjem chaudhary questioning France. His bigoted brain is too small to comprehend things such as liberty equality and fraternity that constitutes the core of French constitution.



Your mother...........actually I hope you got the idea. Is that the freedom of speech you are talking about?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Mav3rick said:


> Your mother...........actually I hope you got the idea. Is that the freedom of speech you are talking about?


I guess it is. 

I doubt he is insecure enough to doubt his mother over a random stranger's accusations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mujhaidind

SarthakGanguly said:


> I admire these answers that leave nothing to speculation. But this time, I doubt the Christians will fight alone. Jews, atheists, Parsis, Buddhists, Jains, Hindus, Sikhs, etc all over the world may also pitch in.


If Hindus want to join Europeans who killed, enslaved and looted them more than Muslims. Then it's their call. But remember you have two Muslims majority countries surrounding you. And 350 million Muslims in India. Millions of Hindus working in middle-east.

Never the less Muslim will emerge victorious like everytime.


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> _Turkey_ (Anatolia) was a Christian country.So were kosovo,Bosnia and Albania. So were Syria and Lebanon and many others .
> Muslims won and will win again.
> 
> Feminine make-up wearing western European males cannot launch crusades.



These were victories?  It only took Israel 6 days to defeat several Moslem Arab armies. The Iraqi armed forces collapsed in a matter of hours. More piddling threats. Armed aggression and world domination will not be won by Moslems through force of arms.

Moslems are lazy, incompetent, unproductive people whose countries are backward, weak, impoverished, underdeveloped, failed states. Only oil revenues keep them going in some cases or foreign aid.

No, you're no threat! No matter how much you trumpet yourselves. One U.S. or British soldier has more courage and strength in them than a hundred Moslem gunmen who only attack the unarmed and the defenceless. Moslems are weaklings trying to be strong. No, we don't fear you or your piddling threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mav3rick

C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right



Your ignorance is all over the place, otherwise you would have known that Muslims consider Jesus (Hazrat Essa A.S.) as 1 of the 4 Prophets of God and is revered by Muslims. We respect him just like we respect all our other prophets and messengers of Allah.


----------



## psynic

Because they were stupid, they under-estimated the terrorists and the madness is still on.

Hostage drama northeast of Paris as police reportedly corner shooting suspects — RT News


----------



## doppelganger

mujhaidind said:


> If Hindus want to join Europeans who killed, enslaved and looted them more than Muslims. Then it's their call. But remember you have two Muslims majority countries surrounding you. And *350 million Muslims in India.* Millions of Hindus working in middle-east.
> 
> Never the less Muslim will emerge victorious like everytime.



You mean the 180 million Indian muslims and their doppelgangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi follower

Bigger question is does Islam promotes violence ?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

mujhaidind said:


> If Hindus want to join Europeans who killed, enslaved and looted them more than Muslims. Then it's their call. But remember you have two Muslims majority countries surrounding you. And 350 million Muslims in India. Millions of Hindus working in middle-east.
> 
> Never the less Muslim will emerge victorious like everytime.


What does your avatar say, jolly boy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

SarthakGanguly said:


> I guess it is.
> 
> I doubt he is insecure enough to doubt his mother over a random stranger's accusations.



The point is, I never accused his mother, I held my tongue because my point was not to hurt or provoke his anger but to provoke his reasoning and rationale. His mother deserves his respect and as a mother she deserves mine, unless proved otherwise. So if I disrespect his mother, he has every right to be upset.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Mav3rick said:


> The point is, I never accused his mother, I held my tongue because my point was not to hurt or provoke his anger but to provoke his reasoning and rationale. His mother deserves his respect and as a mother she deserves mine, unless proved otherwise. So if I disrespect his mother, he has every right to be upset.


Can't help if you self censor yourself. 

Second, he has every right to be offended. But not enough to blow you up.


----------



## ares

mujhaidind said:


> Dear Hinduwadi, producing nukes is not rocket science in this age. Arabs can produce them or get from our neighbouring country.
> 
> Launching a crusade will unite all the Muslims. They were will be no so-called moderate Muslims. Financing jihad in european countries wouldn't be a problem for these Arabs Shaikhs.
> 
> Like I said Muslims are used to violence. But westerners aren't. When violence breaks out in their lands they will surrender without a fight.
> 
> Your Hinduwadi brain is underestimating Muslims. Muslims aren't Hindus, always remember that.



A tiny country such a as Israel with ten million population is kicking collective Arab 'tashreefs'(with population of over 800 million) for 6 decades now.

What hope do they have off winning over EU and NATO countries,at one point had enslaved entire Arab world ...they have fought and survived the most violent war in the history of mankind..Just because they are peaceful now, don't think them as weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mav3rick

third eye said:


> The title of this thread is among the silliest questions that there can be !!
> 
> Its like "why did a lady who trusted a man & believed he is a gentleman ' allow ' herself to get molested " !!



What illogical nonsense.


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> What does your avatar say, jolly boy?



It says that he is a potential Jihadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> No, you're no threat! No matter how much you trumpet yourselves. One U.S. or British soldier has more courage and strength in them than a hundred Moslem gunmen who only attack the unarmed and the defenceless. Moslems are weaklings trying to be strong. No, we don't fear you or your piddling threats.


Muslims in afghanisthan defeated better armed and equipped USSR which the entire west was afraid of. You are a fool if you think you Muslims will surrender easily to your aggression.


doppelganger said:


> Dear Jihadi,
> 
> Once the whole muslim world unites, what are you going to throw at the West? Coconuts, dates, and barrels of crude?


 Weapons aren't hard to produce or acquire if you have the money.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

mujhaidind said:


> Muslims in afghanisthan defeated better armed and equipped USSR which the entire west was afraid of. You are a fool if you think you Muslims will surrender easily to your aggression.


No. They defeated the Democratic Republic of Afghanistan supported by 15000 Russian troops. Plus the Russians never targeted the civilians - a big mistake when you are in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

mujhaidind said:


> Weapons aren't hard to produce or acquire if you have the money.



Do you think you will be allowed to?

Get real. 

The only hope for you (and the rest of our 180 million Muslims) were such a war of civilizations to begin would be to be seen as hardcore Indians. And for Pakistan to stay out of the fight. If it can.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> See that's your choice if you don't get offended by it, its up to you. But that doesn't mean no one will. We do. As much as I'm against taking life of a human being, I don't think anyone has the right to make fun of a religion. No religion should be made fun of. People should respect each other's believes.



People don't have the obligation to accept your thoughts or religion.


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> Muslims in afghanisthan defeated better armed and equipped USSR which the entire west was afraid of. You are a fool if you think you Muslims will surrender easily to your aggression.
> 
> Weapons aren't hard to produce or acquire if you have the money.



No, you're the fool if you can think you can outfight the West. A few bearded baboons in the mountains of Afghanistan are not a threat. If the West really wanted to kill the Taliban it could have used tactical nuclear weapons against them and they would have been annihilated. No, you're not a threat. You're a nuisance, a pest, like vermin, like rats and mice. Moslem terrorism is a nuisance to the West but it is hardly going to bring down Western civilisation or destroy countries. You're a pest, not a real threat. I repeat, we don't fear you or your piddling threats. You are trifling vermin, and that is all you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mujhaidind

doppelganger said:


> Do you think you will be allowed to?
> 
> Get real.
> 
> The only hope for you (and the rest of our 180 million Muslims) were such a war of civilizations to begin would be to be seen as hardcore Indians. And for Pakistan to stay out of the fight. If it can.


If you think Indian muslims will support the West over ummah when the call for jihad is give then you need to get real


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. They defeated the Democratic Republic of Afghanistan supported by 15000 Russian troops. Plus the Russians never targeted the civilians - a big mistake when you are in Afghanistan.


I'm quite convinced he's a false flagger. he's taking the Hamid Gul line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Freedom of speech does come with added responsibility. What those vulgar french islamophobic bigots did is something that goes against the western stated principle on freedom of speech and also shows their bigotry, hatred and hypocrisy. But whatever happened in paris should not have happened. It will cause more problem for muslims in europe.




C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right



Jesus (pbuh) like Muhammad (pbuh) was a prophet and messenger of the only true God i.e Allah (swt) . He preached the same message i.e oneness of God and to worship God alone without associating any partners with him, in other words Islam. He was a muslim just like all other prophets. Making fun of him or any other prophets of Islam is blasphemy. Have u ever heard any muslim making fun of jesus (pbuh)?


----------



## Shot-Caller

Guynextdoor2 said:


> People don't have the obligation to accept your thoughts or religion.


Thats what I'm saying. We don't have to accept blasphemy in the name of freedom of speech.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm quite convinced he's a false flagger. he's taking the Hamid Gul line.


Possible, but I doubt it. He has some very distinctive Hyderabadi idiosyncrasies.


----------



## doppelganger

mujhaidind said:


> If you think Indian muslims will support the West over ummah when the call for jihad is give then you need to get real



Sure. Look forward to seeing you on a white horse leading the charge.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

doppelganger said:


> Sure. Look forward to seeing you on a white horse leading the charge.


I believe we will witness something similar in our lifetime - a serious fight or conflict in the near future between forces of civilization and those of darkness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad1996

C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right


 
Have they done that? Don't tell assumptions, see facts no Muslim has ever made fun of Jesus or Christians. Like another person said here in this forum defend this freedom of speech when someone would be insulting your mother or wife.


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> No, you're the fool if you can think you can outfight the West. A few bearded baboons in the mountains of Afghanistan are not a threat. If the West really wanted to kill the Taliban it could have used tactical nuclear weapons against them and they would have been annihilated. No, you're not a threat. You're a nuisance, a pest, like vermin, like rats and mice. Moslem terrorism is a nuisance to the West but it is hardly going to bring down Western civilisation or destroy countries. You're a pest, not a real threat. I repeat, we don't fear you or piddling threats. You are trifling vermin, and that is all you are.


No one threatened you my european-australian friend. You are the one threatening Muslims in here. Expecting them to surrender to your aggression. You wiped out the aborginals and you are planning to do the same to Muslims.

Like I said if the west is capable of destroying entire Muslim world then they would have already done so.

Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west. Converts to Islam are highest. Our birth-rates are highest. So we already have a reserve army in your countries, if your religious war fantasy comes true.


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> @Jf Thunder
> 
> I urge you to read up on the Triomphant class SSBN.
> 
> The missiles it carries.
> 
> The number of warheads per missile.
> 
> The yield per warhead.
> 
> The strike range of the missiles.
> 
> And then read up on how many of those France puts to sea patrol. And how many stay at dry dock.
> 
> Please stop playing chor polis here. Get serious and debate seriously.


So much of modern technology yet 12 men get killed in the capital in broad daylight. Something to think about for weapon comparing people like yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> No one threatened you my european-australian friend. You are the one threatening Muslims in here. Expecting them to surrender to your aggression. You wiped out the aborginals and you are planning to do the same to Muslims.
> 
> Like I said if the west is capable of destroying entire Muslim world then they would have already done so.
> 
> Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west. Converts to Islam are highest. Our birth-rates are highest. So we already have a reserve army in your countries, if your religious war fantasy comes true.



Not at all. You are the ones boasting that Moslems are going to conquer the world through armed force. I'm merely telling you what will happen if you try. For all your bragging and boasting, you've got nothing.

And actually, Buddhism is the fastest-growing non-Western religion or religious philosophy in the Western World. I suggest you convert to Buddhism. Buddhism is about living in reality and practising self-discipline and self-control and shedding of delusion, all qualities very lacking among deluded Moslems.

Indeed, the teachings of Lord Buddh, the Enlightened One, and of those who followed him are constructive and productive and about the freedom and happiness of the individual and how clear-thinking and secure human beings can constructively contribute to human society, so unlike the teachings of Mohammed which preach killing and the destruction of human life and the enslavement of the individual to the religion he propagated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

SarthakGanguly said:


> Threatening them with annihilation will be counter productive. To say the least.


its worth it, come one man at least accept we might be able to scratch them at least? pwease?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

SarthakGanguly said:


> I believe we will witness something similar in our lifetime - a serious fight or conflict in the near future between forces of civilization and those of darkness.



Of course bro. It is coming. More and more I am sure that there is a serious fight coming. Serious as in the US and NATO (with background help from the Russians and Chinese) running roughshod over the entire Middle East. 

And when I say roughshod I mean not the gentle treatment Iraq and Afghanistan got. This time there will be few boots on the ground. Borders will be bolstered, large areas will be quarantined, and then the scorched earth campaign will begin.

As I said to our Indian Jihadi brother, the subcontinental Muslims are uniquely placed to take advantage of their Hindu roots and be seen as different and thus protected within the larger Indian umbrella. Both Pakistan (if its sensible enough and self preservant enough) to stay out, as well as Bangladesh. And to an extent large swathes of SE Asian muslims as well, in the rain shadow of the Hindu kingdom. And maybe Iran too looking at the US's new found love for them. 

But the Middle East is going to change. Geographically. Politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

SarthakGanguly said:


> The papers published many of these cartoons as well.


ok



zip said:


> I know your religious burden is far greater ..But that does not mean you can be selective when it comes to a religious discussion ..You can worship you God forever for your personal gain or for your coreligionists ..But you dont have right to demand respect from others ..You should earn it through your good deeds ...If some one mocks your religion then you should pray for his ignorance rather than going for his jugular veign ..Or is he not poorer with that ignorance according to you? The very idea of blood for mocking the religion shows how poor those followers are with their religion


dude, blasphemy is a criminal law at least in Pakistan, that's just like saying you should pray for murderer instead of trying him


----------



## Jaanbaz

At this time when innocent people have been killed, I believe these kind of threads should be banned. Ban the OP too.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> Thats what I'm saying. We don't have to accept blasphemy in the name of freedom of speech.



People don't have to accept your defition of 'God', therefore it is not Blasphemy.


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> So much of modern technology yet 12 men get killed in the capital in broad daylight. Something to think about for weapon comparing people like yourself.



That's not the point is it?

Am pretty sure more than 12 French would have died of heart attacks or traffic accidents that same day. The killings had shock value, but what did they really achieve.

You want to know what an M45 or better an M51.1 SLBM launched from somewhere in the Aegean sea from a submerged Triomphant class submarine can achieve when it lands in the center of say Riyadh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Luffy 500 said:


> What those vulgar french islamophobic bigots did is something that goes against the western stated principle on freedom of speech and also shows their bigotry, hatred and hypocrisy.


*SATIRE*


----------



## Red Spinifex

Guynextdoor2 said:


> People don't have to accept your defition of 'God', therefore it is not Blasphemy.


Excellent logic. The rules of Islam only apply to Moslems, not to nonbelievers in Islam. What is blasphemy to a Moslem is the exercise of his right to free speech to a nonbeliever in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

The-Authority said:


> No one supports the killings. All Im saying is why do you have to hurt the religious sentiments? Some people may be fine with other's making fun of their religion. Muslims are not. Why is it so hard for you to understand? Its like forcefully feeding a vegetarian meat and expecting him to stay quiet. There are certain lines people must not cross and respect each other's faith.



Government can't control the actions of individual people who have civil rights...thats the way it is in the west.Which part of this u don't understand and what do u want changed?And why would they bother to change their way of life based on what foreigners think,are u changing islam based on what some foreigners think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Redhawk said:


> unbeliever.



I would not use the term unbeliever.

We all believe. We just do not believe in what they believe in.


----------



## Red Spinifex

doppelganger said:


> I would not use the term unbeliever.
> 
> We all believe. We just do not believe in what they believe in.


Hmm, that is true. Perhaps _nonbeliever_ would be a better choice of words.

In fact, I have changed it to the qualified _nonbeliever in Islam_ to make it more specific.


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> Not at all. You are the ones boasting that Moslems are going to conquer the world through armed force. I'm merely telling you what will happen if you try. For all your bragging and boasting, you've got nothing.
> 
> And actually, Buddhism is the fastest-growing non-Western religion or religious philosophy in the Western World. I suggest you convert to Buddhism. Buddhism is about living in reality and practising self-discipline and self-control and shedding of delusion, all qualities very lacking among deluded Moslems.
> 
> Indeed, the teachings of Lord Buddh, the Enlightened One, and of those who followed him are constructive and productive and about the freedom and happiness of the individual and how clear-thinking and secure human beings can constructively contribute to human society, so unlike the teachings of Mohammed which preach killing and the destruction of human life and the enslavement of the individual to the religion he propagated.


Go through the previous pages. You all were saying that Muslims can be easily conquered and destroyed. In some Muslim countries even a 8 year old knows how to use an AK-47 and a rocket launcher. If you idiots think Muslims will easily conquered then you are mistaken my friend.

A lot of Muslims might die in your fantasy war scenario. But more non-Muslim will die. West will fall the moment war is taken to your land. Your liberals,leftists,feminists and gay majority will piss their pants and surrender. On other hand Muslims are pretty used to bombings and invasions. Just look at how Nato failed in Afghanistan and Iraq. We will emerge victorious one way or the other in the end whether you like it or not.

As for buddhism. Many central and south-east asian countries were Buddhist but they are now Muslims countries.


----------



## mike2000

The-Authority said:


> Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.



Well said. C-130 , Let this be a warning to u.


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> That's not the point is it?
> 
> Am pretty sure more than 12 French would have died of heart attacks or traffic accidents that same day. The killings had shock value, but what did they really achieve.
> 
> You want to know what an M45 or better an M51.1 SLBM launched from somewhere in the Aegean sea from a submerged Triomphant class submarine can achieve when it lands in the center of say Riyadh?


Yea it can achieve the rage and anger of 1.6 billion people. There'll be no right and wrong after that. Stop posting other country's pictures just to prove your point which does not make sense. I could post a million pictures of scarier looking weaponry Muslim armies have if it comes to protecting the religion.


----------



## Screambowl

because there is a conflict between Christians and Muslims in the recognition of LAST prophets, though coming from same origin (Abraham).


----------



## Shot-Caller

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Government can't control the actions of individual people who have civil rights...thats the way it is in the west.Which part of this u don't understand and what do u want changed?And why would they bother to change their way of life based on what foreigners think,are u changing islam based on what some foreigners think?


Why should Muslims accept disrespect in the name of freedom of expression? That too a hypocritical freedom of expression. They did ban some cartoonist over another controversial thing but when it comes to Islam there's no limit to freedom of expression.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> People don't have to accept your defition of 'God', therefore it is not Blasphemy.


Its not about accepting its about respecting. People prepare to kill each other over petty matters of respect and pride but can't respect another religion.


----------



## Yogijaat

The-Authority said:


> Why should Muslims accept disrespect in the name of freedom of expression? That too a hypocritical freedom of expression.


Muslims in middle east should not but muslims living in france should.


----------



## Shot-Caller

Yogijaat said:


> Muslims in middle east should not but muslims living in france should.


Then should christians and hindus working in middle east accept disrespect to their religion?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> Why should Muslims accept disrespect in the name of freedom of expression? That too a hypocritical freedom of expression. They did ban some cartoonist over another controversial thing but when it comes to Islam there's no limit to freedom of expression.
> 
> 
> Its not about accepting its about respecting. People prepare to kill each other over petty matters of respect and pride but can't respect another religion.



People don't have to respect your beliefs either. They have the right to be both indifferent and disresctful to them. Besides who are you to question attacks on 'sacredness'? In 1000 lights mosque in Chennai I saw the following lines
' If God Never had a Consort, how can he ever have a son?' . So you go about attacking the ideas of other relegions like immaculate conception but when it comes to your own religion stress on 'respect'?


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Yea it can achieve the rage and anger of 1.6 billion people. There'll be no right and wrong after that. Stop posting other country's pictures just to prove your point which does not make sense. I could post a million pictures of scarier looking weaponry Muslim armies have if it comes to protecting the religion.



Ineffectual rage and anger.

And dude, there is very little scarier on an existential level than a nuclear submarine with 24 MIRV tipped SLBMs.

And no, the Muslim world has exactly zero of them.

The ones you are trying to finger on the other hand have around 18 at last count. And many of them a lot bigger than the Triomphant and Vanguard class subs of the French and the Brits.

So get real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogijaat

The-Authority said:


> Then should christians and hindus working in middle east accept disrespect to their religion?


that depends on individual.


----------



## Selous

Let us clarify some things:
1) We do not mind if you hold religious views that are different to ours...in the Quran it clearly states that the Christians regard Jesus as the Son of God...is the Quran then blasphemy ? Of course not.
2) The word Kafir is not an insult. It simply means non-Muslim...like Gentile means non-Jew.
3) Muslims will never insult any religion
And do not insult those they invoke other than Allah , lest they insult Allah in enmity without knowledge. Thus We have made pleasing to every community their deeds. Then to their Lord is their return, and He will inform them about what they used to do. [Surah Al An'am: 108]
4) Drawing insulting cartoons is not a religious view. Such acts should be illegal.
5) Freedom of speech for us is a corrupt concept since Islam teaches us to speak only good if we can, whereas freedom of speech allows for hate, defamation, backbiting and immoral speech.
Islam teaches us not to lie...freedom of speech does not differentiate between lies and truth.
6) Non-Muslims are allowed to practice their faith without fear or discrimination as long as they do not infringe on the rights of others. If any law is made contrary to this it is against the Laws of Islam.


----------



## Shot-Caller

Guynextdoor2 said:


> People don't have to respect your beliefs either. They have the right to be both indifferent and disresctful to them. Besides who are you to question attacks on 'sacredness'? In 1000 lights mosque in Chennai I saw the following lines
> ' If God Never had a Consort, how can he ever have a son?' . So you go about attacking the ideas of other relegions like immaculate conception but when it comes to your own religion stress on 'respect'?


Your raising points I've answered to in this thread before. And if people have the right to disrespect religion and belief, then other people have the right to stop them. Whats right for you is wrong for me.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> Your raising points I've answered to in this forum before. And if people have the right to disrespect religion and belief, then other people have the right to stop them. Whats right for you is wrong for me.



People have the right to disrespect religion and you have the right to protest peacefully. If said protest don't produce result- suck up and put up with it. All regions do that nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

*Jewish cartoonist among victims of massacre at French newspaper | The Times of Israel*

*Jewish cartoonist among victims of massacre at French newspaper*
*Georges Wolinski gunned down with his editor and 10 others in assault on satirical publication that had caricatured Prophet Mohammed*


jewish caricaturist Georges Wolinski was among the 12 victims of an attack Wednesday on the Paris headquarters of the Charlie Hebdo satirical magazine.

Charlie Hebdo, which regularly runs articles and caricatures critical of religion, has published a series of satirical cartoons of the Muslim prophet Mohammed.

The editor-in-chief of the paper, Stephane Charbonnier, was killed in the attack, the daily Le Figaro reported.

Two of the reported fatalities were police officers, according to Le Monde.

Wolinski, 80, a Tunisia native who moved to France as a teenager, also was a cartoonist at the magazine and was known for his cynical and at times vulgar style. After entering journalism in the 1960s, he went on to work at leading French publications such as L’Humanite, Le Nouvel Observateur and Paris Match.

One of Wolinski’s cartoons, published in a 2002 compilation of his works, shows a Muslim girl walking with her mother down a war-ravaged street in the Middle East. The daughter asks what it means to be a free woman. The mother replies by presenting her daughter with a copy of a book titled “Hello Sadness.”

According to Le Monde, the attack on the Charlie Hebdo offices is the bloodiest to have taken place in France since 1835.

Charlie Hebdo has stirred controversy often over the years due to its biting depictions of Muslims and the prophet Muhammad.

Notably, in one of its September 2012 issues, the magazine’s cover depicted an elderly ultra-Orthodox Jew pushing a crippled Muslim man in a wheelchair with the caption “Intouchables 2,” an allusion to a French film.

In the inner pages of the magazine, caricatures featured Muhammad in a series of “daring positions,” according to a description in the French daily Le Figaro.




The cover of Charlie Hebdo’s Thursday issue, depicting an ultra-Orthodox man pushing a wheelchair-bound Muslim

According to Reuters, the cartoons included “nude caricatures” of the prophet.

Charlie Hebdo’s offices have been attacked in the wake of past controversies stirred by its publications.

In 2011, Charlie Hebdo published an edition that featured the prophet Muhammad as a “guest editor.” The issue sparked widespread demonstrations, and the offices of the magazine were firebombed in what was widely assumed to be a revenge attack.

_AP and AFP contributed to this report._


Not justifying the actions of terrorist in any possible way, but talking about freedom of speech here.

1)write any thing against Muslims and keep doing it over and over again till you get the reactions from lunatics you are looking for and call it Freedom of speech Really? 

2)Make fun of* Prophet ISA "Jesus" (PBUH) * and call it funny (freedom of speech) Really?

3)Say one thing against Jews and you are anti Semite and racist. Really? what happens to freedom of speech here.


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> Ineffectual rage and anger.
> 
> And dude, there is very little scarier on an existential level than a nuclear submarine with 24 MIRV tipped SLBMs.
> 
> And no, the Muslim world has exactly zero of them.
> 
> The ones you are trying to finger on the other hand have around 18 at last count. And many of them a lot bigger than the Triomphant and Vanguard class subs of the French and the Brits.
> 
> So get real.


Ok then i guess they should attack and wipe off entire Middle east if its that easy. I dont know whats stopping them.


----------



## coffee_cup

Interesting, that hindu extremists who were burning and attacking Cinemas few days back to stop the screening of a bollywood film, are lecturing us on the freedom of speech.

I find it quite entertaining,


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Ok then i guess they should attack and wipe off entire Middle east if its that easy. *I dont know whats stopping them.*



You have not pissed them off enough as a collective whole yet.

You are getting there pretty quickly though.


----------



## Shot-Caller

Guynextdoor2 said:


> People have the right to disrespect religion and you have the right to protest peacefully. If said protest don't produce result- suck up and put up with it. All regions do that nowadays.


Protests were held. Its not like he made the cartoons and next day he was killed. If some one is protesting peacefully against an action of yours, you should consider apologizing and not repeating that thing.



doppelganger said:


> You have not pissed them off enough as a collective whole yet.
> 
> You are getting there pretty quickly though.


The whole west was up against Muslims after 9/11. Nato forces, other joint forces. What did they achieve? What did the soviets achieve? don't forget history.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> Protests were held. Its not like he made the cartoons and next day he was killed. If some one is protesting peacefully against an action of yours, you should consider apologizing and not repeating that thing.
> 
> 
> The whole west was up against Muslims after 9/11. Nato forces, other joint forces. What did they achieve? What did the soviets achieve? don't forget history.



Just because you are protesting don't mean he should change his POV. If he is a heretic that thinks that religion is a fairy tale then that's it. You tried, didn't work, so suck up and put up with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Jf Thunder said:


> ok
> 
> 
> dude, blasphemy is a criminal law at least in Pakistan, that's just like saying you should pray for murderer instead of trying him


If its a law then it doesnt make it right ..Silencing some one through force is easy and even a small gangster can do that but you have to struggle hard to get respect through your good deeds ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Just because you are protesting don't mean he should change his POV. If he is a heretic that thinks that religion is a fairy tale then that's it. You tried, didn't work, so suck up and put up with it.


If he does not agree with the concept of religion, fine. There are many atheists who live in peace. He could keep his views to himself. But he was making money disrespecting a religion. You may be ok with sucking up and putting up with it. Everyone's not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> What a lot of nonsense! You are the one who started saying how Islam and Moslems will conquer the world through force of arms. All I said is that they would be destroyed if they ever tried. You go through the posts and read them for yourself.
> 
> And more piddling threats of how the West is going to shit itself if we fight the Moslems. You are no threat! Got it! You are trifling vermin with AK-47s who have a long history of military failure. Our soldiers are man for man superior to any Moslem army. So are Israel's armed forces. You haven't defeated the Jews in 68 years through collective cowardice and military incompetence. Moslems are weaklings trying to show the world how strong they are and all they do is make themselves look foolish! Wes can outfight the weaklings of the Moslem world! All they can do is boast and brag about how they are going to take over the world and they can't even get their own countries in order. Moslems are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and totally unproductive that is why their countries are such shitholes and have never developed, never made any progress.
> 
> If you are so warlike and brave as you make out, have the Moslem countries declare war on the U.S. or one of her close allies and see what happens. Engage the West in open warfare and see what happens. You'll find it a lot more different than gunning down innocent defenceless people.


I never said that we will conquer the whole world. I just replied to doppelganger who said that the west will declare a war on us in the the future.

3 men with ak-47s killed 12 people in broad daylight in your capital. Thousands of elite french armed forces are searching for them since 48 hours but are yet to find any success. Here goes your superior forces theory down the drain.

You have many millions of Muslims in your countries. If you declare a war on Muslims what will these people do? If they are provided some assault rifles, even your police and army wouldn't be able to take them down. Can you afford both external and internal war? That's the real question.


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> The whole west was up against Muslims after 9/11. Nato forces, other joint forces. What did they achieve? What did the soviets achieve? don't forget history.



After 9/11 two countries were invaded. One is just about getting back on it feet today. The other will never be the same country again.

This was after a soft-pedal foot invasion and occupation over 10 years.

Now think aerial bombardment. From sea. From air. Out of range of anything the muslim world has in its armory to throw back at them. No boots on the ground to feed and heal. No hardware to land and run and fuel and service. No supply lines to protect and sustain. No CnC structure. 

Just bombs. And a lot of them. More bombs than there are people left to kill.

As I said, ineffectual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

doppelganger said:


> You have not pissed them off enough as a collective whole yet.
> 
> You are getting there pretty quickly though.



If nuclear weapons are going to be used anywhere, it will be against an Islamic state or area. There were advocates after the 9/11 that the U.S. use tactical thermonuclear weapons to destroy Al-Kaida and the Taliban in their mountain caves and hiding places. It was dismissed, obviously, but it was considered. Tactical nuclear weapons would have annihilated the Taliban and Al-Kaida in a matter of days and being "clean" nuclear weapons the radio-active fall-out would have been minimal. The U.S. is gun-shy at present about using such weapons, but push her hard enough and give her a reason to fight, as the Japanese did on 7 Dec. 1941, and she will fight and fight hard with every means at her disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> If he does not agree with the concept of religion, fine. There are many atheists who live in peace. He could keep his views to himself. But he was making money disrespecting a religion. You may be ok with sucking up and putting up with it. Everyone's not.



He has the right to propagate his atheism as much as you propogate your relegion. Therefore if you peacefully petition/ try to win him over and it doesn't work, then just shut it and put up with it. If you don't and the world reacts to your violence then don't go complaining that the world is filled with islamophobists and xenophobists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> After 9/11 two countries were invaded. One is just about getting back on it feet today. The other will never be the same country again.
> 
> This was after a soft-pedal foot invasion and occupation over 10 years.
> 
> Now think aerial bombardment. From sea. From air. Out of range of anything the muslim world has in its armory to throw back at them.
> 
> As I said, ineffectual.


Ok so in your fantasy world France has attacked the Muslim world and wiped them all off. Good luck with that.


----------



## doppelganger

Redhawk said:


> If nuclear weapons are going to be used anywhere, it will be against an Islamic state or area. There were advocates after the 9/11 that the U.S. use tactical thermonuclear weapons to destroy Al-Kaida and the Taliban in their mountain caves and hiding places. It was dismissed, obviously, but it was considered. Tactical nuclear weapons would have annihilated the Taliban and Al-Kaida in a matter of days and being "clean" nuclear weapons the radio-active fall-out would have been minimal. The U.S. is gun-shy at present about using such weapons, but push her hard enough and give her reason to fight, as the Japanese did on 7 Dec. 1941, and she will and fight hard with every means at her disposal.



I agree with you on the US. But the US is the New World.

Its Europe I am worried about. For them industrial scale annihilation is been there done that many times over in their blood soaked history. The fault lines are clear, as Bosnia demonstrated. And these nut jobs are just widening them more and more.


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> I never said that we will conquer the whole world. I just replied to doppelganger who said that the west will declare a war on us in the the future.
> 
> 3 men with ak-47s killed 12 people in broad daylight in your capital. Thousands of elite french armed forces are searching for them since 48 hours but are yet to find any success. Here goes your superior forces theory down the drain.
> 
> You have many millions of Muslims in your countries. If you declare a war on Muslims what will these people do? If they are provided some assault rifles, even your police and army wouldn't be able to take them down. Can you afford both external and internal war? That's the real question.



You were the one advocating a Moslem war with the West. It will be you that declares war, not us. You are the aggressors, not us. And Europe is the place that has the problem with too many Moslems, not us. We have half a million, and we can handle them. Yes, if it comes to all-out war we can fight a civil war while fighting an external war. The West has the means to destroy entire Moslem countries and to shorten and win a war the U.S. can and will use nuclear weapons. The French will find the terrorists and kill them, hopefully, rather than apprehend them. I noticed the terrorists have avoided contact with the French police, too. They haven't fought to the death. Even if they surrender, which they probably will, the French cops will shoot them out of hand, if they have any sense. Better a dead terrorist than one that is alive and supported by the French state for the rest of his worthless life.


----------



## Koovie

Some seriously pathetic comments here.... Dont put your religious beliefs above the law and the fundamental rights of modern secular democracy! 

IF you dont like that, get out of that nation. Period. 

*A citizen of such a nation has EVERY right to criticize ANYONE/ANYTHING and has the right to draw a picture of ANYONE he/she wants, whether your religious beliefs allow it or not. But forcing your beliefs into the throat of others just because Islam prohibits it is ridiculous to say at least...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He has the right to propagate his atheism as much as you propogate your relegion. Therefore if you peacefully petition/ try to win him over and it doesn't work, then just shut it and put up with it. If you don't and the world reacts to your violence then don't go complaining that the world is filled with islamophobists and xenophobists.


Yea the world stays quiet when Muslims go protesting about it the peaceful way. No condemnation of the act. Only reacts when something bad happens after continuous poking. The hypocritical world can shut it and put up with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

zip said:


> If its a law then it doesnt make it right ..Silencing some one through force is easy and even a small gangster can do that but you have to struggle hard to get respect through your good deeds ..


hmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

The-Authority said:


> Why should Muslims accept disrespect in the name of freedom of expression? That too a hypocritical freedom of expression. They did ban some cartoonist over another controversial thing but when it comes to Islam there's no limit to freedom of expression.



If u can't accept it,leave those countries..they will live in their country by their rules,not yours.And its not islam the cartoons mock,only muslim fundos lose it for some reason..repeatedly.Every action has a reaction.THe world is getting sick and tired of this terrorism shit i can tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mujhaidind

@Redhawk
The west has invaded the Muslim lands. The west bombed,raped and killed millions of innocent Muslims. The west is the one who is interfering in matters of Muslims. Who is declaring war on whom? Be honest.

You still don't get it, do you? You cannot nuke the entire middle-east because of ecological issues. Your superior forces and arms won't matter much. Every Muslim irrespective of age,gender,race and ethncity will be ready to fight. Can the same said for your people?

Muslims only fear Allah(swt). So you can only dream about exterminating Muslims.

*It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

doppelganger said:


> I agree with you on the US. But the US is the New World.
> 
> Its Europe I am worried about. For them industrial scale annihilation is been there done that many times over in their blood soaked history. The fault lines are clear, as Bosnia demonstrated. And these nut jobs are just widening them more and more.



Yes, Europe is the weak link. As Margaret Thatcher described the European governments and their leaders, "they're a feeble lot." And they are a feeble lot. They have no will to resist, to fight. They are letting the Moslems walk all over them.


----------



## Koovie

mujhaidind said:


>



This man is literally the definition of human scum...


----------



## BlackkMamba

*The law is very clear about it :

" Your freedom of expressions ends where my nose starts "*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> Yea the world stays quiet when Muslims go protesting about it the peaceful way. No condemnation of the act. Only reacts when something bad happens after continuous poking. The hypocritical world can shut it and put up with it.



BIIG DEAL. The world stays quiet when Christians go about 'protesting the peaceful way too'. So what's so special about you that your hurt means you should pick up an AK 47 and shoot down people?

It was an example I gave yesterday. Jose Saramago wrote one of the most exceptionally heretic books- 'Gospel According to Jesus Christ'. He starts by saying Jesus is actually Joseph's son, goes to say that Angels probably fondled his sister, and eventually tries to prove that if you scratch God you'll find the Devil and Vice Verca (Jesus actually spends four years under the training of the Devil before he meets god.

Obviously above book rankled the Vatican no end and they had all kinds of protests to which Saramago and his publisher replied by asking them to screw themselves. Worse he ended up winning the nobel prize with this book being considered his greatest work. Did catholics storm the nobel committee to slay them? No. They tried to oppose, they protested, they failed. So in the end they just had to put up with it. This is the case with all other relegions and contrast with your reaction to Satanic Verses. Any offensive empowers you to protest, nothing more.


----------



## ranjeet

Islam is religion of peace, how dare they criticize "PEACE" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

AUSTERLITZ said:


> If u can't accept it,leave those countries..they will live in their country by their rules,not yours.And its not islam the cartoons mock,only muslim fundos lose it for some reason..repeatedly.Every action has a reaction.THe world is getting sick and tired of this terrorism shit i can tell you.


What is the world getting sick and tired of? One terrorism incident in a year in those western and european countries? The worst hit are the Muslim countries themselves. Hundreds being killed everyday. So don't tell us about what being hit by terrorism feels like. No sane person endorses terrorism, similarly, no sane person should endorse a human's religious sentiments getting hurt no matter what the excuse be.


----------



## doppelganger

mujhaidind said:


> Every Muslim irrespective of age,gender,race and ethncity will be ready to fight. Can the same said for your people?



You will be surprised when the time comes. Apostasy will be the order of the day when the lynch mobs come. 

Contrary to your Jihadist fantasies what will actually happen is the muslims living in non muslim lands will be running scared for their lives. Of public lynchings if not sanctioned state internment. And will quietly go underground and/or convert, to save their lives.



The-Authority said:


> The worst hit are the Muslim countries themselves. Hundreds being killed everyday.



So? Muslims killing muslims is your problem. Why do you expect the world to be bothered. What you saw from us after Peshawar was dual fold shared blood and the kids involved. Nothing else.

The world will be very bothered when muslims kill non muslims. Be it one or a hundred. Do not equate or tell the world what their threshold for pain or anger should be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vayuu1

The-Authority said:


> What is the world getting sick and tired of? One terrorism incident in a year in those western and european countries? The worst hit are the Muslim countries themselves. Hundreds being killed everyday. So don't tell us about what being hit by terrorism feels like. No sane person endorses terrorism, similarly, no sane person should endorse a human's religious sentiments getting hurt no matter what the excuse be.


Pardon me but, who is killing those muslims in Muslim countries, muslims, is isis, TTP,boko haram, Al Qaeda a christian organisation, no ,no sane person goes on killing spree just because he think his religion is getting hurt, only fools think like this.


----------



## Selous

Redhawk said:


> What a lot of nonsense! You are the one who started saying how Islam and Moslems will conquer the world through force of arms. All I said is that they would be destroyed if they ever tried. You go through the posts and read them for yourself.
> 
> And more piddling threats of how the West is going to shit itself if we fight the Moslems. You are no threat! Got it! You are trifling vermin with AK-47s who have a long history of military failure. Our soldiers are man for man superior to any Moslem army. So are Israel's armed forces. You haven't defeated the Jews in 68 years through collective cowardice and military incompetence. Moslems are weaklings trying to show the world how strong they are and all they do is make themselves look foolish! We can outfight the weaklings of the Moslem world! All they can do is boast and brag about how they are going to take over the world and they can't even get their own countries in order. Moslems are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and totally unproductive that is why their countries are such shitholes and have never developed, never made any progress.
> 
> If you are so warlike and brave as you make out, have the Moslem countries declare war on the U.S. or one of her close allies and see what happens. You'll find it a lot more different than gunning down innocent defenceless people.


Are these the magnificent Western warriors you are referring to ?:


















Yes these are the "warriors" who lost to these poor but magnificent people in Afghanistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BIIG DEAL. The world stays quiet when Christians go about 'protesting the peaceful way too'. So what's so special about you that your hurt means you should pick up an AK 47 and shoot down people?
> 
> It was an example I gave yesterday. Jose Saramago wrote one of the most exceptionally heretic books- 'Gospel According to Jesus Christ'. He starts by saying Jesus is actually Joseph's son, goes to say that Angels probably fondled his sister, and eventually tries to prove that if you scratch God you'll find the Devil and Vice Verca (Jesus actually spends four years under the training of the Devil before he meets god.
> 
> Obviously above book rankled the Vatican no end and they had all kinds of protests to which Saramago and his publisher replied by asking them to screw themselves. Worse he ended up winning the nobel prize with this book being considered his greatest work. Did catholics storm the nobel committee to slay them? No. They tried to oppose, they protested, they failed. So in the end they just had to put up with it. This is the case with all other relegions and contrast with your reaction to Satanic Verses. Any offensive empowers you to protest, nothing more.


That should have been taken up seriously. If it wasn't, too bad. I'm against disrespect to any religion. And if they didn't do anything about it doesn't mean no one will. Let me give you an example, lets suppose you and I work at the same place. everyday I come up to you and abuse your parents for no reason. What will you do? Ask me nicely not to do it then abuse me to my face, and if I don't stop eventually you'll end up hitting me. That's human nature. The sooner people realize it the better.


----------



## RescueRanger

Selous said:


> Are these the magnificent Western warriors you are referring to ?:
> View attachment 182553
> View attachment 182554
> View attachment 182555
> View attachment 182556
> View attachment 182557
> 
> 
> Yes these are the "warriors" who lost to these poor but magnificent people in Afghanistan:
> 
> View attachment 182559
> View attachment 182560
> View attachment 182561
> View attachment 182562



*Please don't use PDF as a platform to glorify the Taliban!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> You will be surprised when the time comes. Apostasy will be the order of the day when the lynch mobs come.
> 
> Contrary to your Jihadist fantasies what will actually happen is the muslims living in non muslim lands will be running scared for their lives. Of public lynchings if not sanctioned state internment. And will quietly go underground and/or convert, to save their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Muslims killing muslims is your problem. Why do you expect the world to be bothered. What you saw from us after Peshawar was dual fold shared blood and the kids involved. Nothing else.
> 
> The world will be very bothered when muslims kill non muslims. Be it one or a hundred. Do not equate or tell the world what their threshold for pain or anger should be.


If the world is that sensitive may be it should hold its horses when it comes to freedom of expression. Or not cry a river about it when someone gets hurt.


----------



## Selous

doppelganger said:


> Ineffectual rage and anger.
> 
> And dude, there is very little scarier on an existential level than a nuclear submarine with 24 MIRV tipped SLBMs.
> 
> And no, the Muslim world has exactly zero of them.
> 
> The ones you are trying to finger on the other hand have around 18 at last count. And many of them a lot bigger than the Triomphant and Vanguard class subs of the French and the Brits.
> 
> So get real.


Yes and how many such contraptions did the Soviets have ? Where are they now ? What about the might of the Romans ? Or the Persians ? Or the Nazis ? Where is all their magnificent weaponry now ?


----------



## Shot-Caller

vayuu1 said:


> Pardon me but, who is killing those muslims in Muslim countries, muslims, is isis, TTP,boko haram, Al Qaeda a christian organisation, no ,no sane person goes on killing spree just because he think his religion is getting hurt, only fools think like this.


Yea so the non-violent Muslims are against them. No one supports their acts. But when you disrespect the religion just to piss them off, you're pissing off the peaceful ones as well.


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> If the world is that sensitive may be it should hold its horses when it comes to freedom of expression. Or not cry a river about it when someone gets hurt.



You still do not understand or probably do not want to understand.

You are NOT hurting the West. Not even remotely.

What you (and I mean the nut jobs here) ARE doing is pushing ALL of you, lock stock and barel, nut jobs and moderates, liberals, etc. towards a whole LOT of hurt. Globally.


----------



## vayuu1

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BIIG DEAL. The world stays quiet when Christians go about 'protesting the peaceful way too'. So what's so special about you that your hurt means you should pick up an AK 47 and shoot down people?
> 
> It was an example I gave yesterday. Jose Saramago wrote one of the most exceptionally heretic books- 'Gospel According to Jesus Christ'. He starts by saying Jesus is actually Joseph's son, goes to say that Angels probably fondled his sister, and eventually tries to prove that if you scratch God you'll find the Devil and Vice Verca (Jesus actually spends four years under the training of the Devil before he meets god.
> 
> Obviously above book rankled the Vatican no end and they had all kinds of protests to which Saramago and his publisher replied by asking them to screw themselves. Worse he ended up winning the nobel prize with this book being considered his greatest work. Did catholics storm the nobel committee to slay them? No. They tried to oppose, they protested, they failed. So in the end they just had to put up with it. This is the case with all other relegions and contrast with your reaction to Satanic Verses. Any offensive empowers you to protest, nothing more.


Exactly, that's how it should be,each and every religion should have scope for criticism and should be open to it, because change is the need of hour, when quran was written, the situation and scenario was vastly different than what it is today ,so you can't compare the time of past to time of present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Yea so the non-violent Muslims are against them. No one supports their acts. But when you disrespect the religion just to piss them off, *you're pissing off the peaceful ones as well.*



So?

Deal with it. Peacefully.



Selous said:


> Yes and how many such contraptions did the Soviets have ? Where are they now ? What about the might of the Romans ? Or the Persians ? Or the Nazis ? Where is all their magnificent weaponry now ?



The West has not even begun to unfurl its big guns on the muslim world. Yet.

But the way things are going, you're going to have the chance to test your valiant martial theory during your lifetime.


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> You still do not understand or probably do not want to understand.
> 
> You are NOT hurting the West. Not even remotely.
> 
> What you (and I mean the nut jobs here) ARE doing is pushing ALL of you, lock stock and barel, nut jobs and moderates, liberals, etc. towards a whole LOT of hurt. Globally.


See i get it that the extremists are not doing anyone a favor. But what the world needs to understand is that they can't generalize a whole religion basing their views on the acts of a few hundred thousand. They need to condemn terrorism not Muslims. And if they keep generalizing things will keep getting worse.


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> @Redhawk
> The west has invaded the Muslim lands. The west bombed,raped and killed millions of innocent Muslims. The west is the one who is interfering in matters of Muslims. Who is declaring war on whom? Be honest.
> 
> You still don't get it, do you? You cannot nuke the entire middle-east because of ecological issues. Your superior forces and arms won't matter much. Every Muslim irrespective of age,gender,race and ethncity will be ready to fight. Can the same said for your people?
> 
> Muslims only fear Allah(swt). So you can only dream about exterminating Muslims.
> 
> *It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.*


Don't lie. I never said anything about "exterminating Muslims." It is you who said that.

And again, you are lying. In Afghanistan we got involved because the Taliban harboured Al-Kaida that was committing terrorist acts against the U.S. and after the 9/11 attacks the U.S. and her allies went in. So that was retaliation for Moslem aggression against the U.S. In Iraq and Kuwait in 1991 the West went in because Iraq had invaded Kuwait and Kuwait had to liberated, so again it was the aggression of a Moslem state that caused the war. So the aggressor is plain to see. The West is involved in the Middle East because the region is wracked with war and so unstable. And we need the oil. So we get involved.

We saw how Moslems fight in the war against Iraq in 1991 where the Iraqi army surrendered by the division. Iraqi soldiers were so demoralised and fearful they were surrendering to television news crews. There was no fighting by every man, woman, and child. They surrendered like lambs. They kept surrendering and the war was over in a matter of days. So to say every Moslem man, woman, and child will fight is simply a lie. And we saw exactly the same thing happen the second time Iraq was invaded. The Moslem "soldiers" collapsed like a wet cardboard box.

In Afghanistan, the Taliban ran away rather than put up a fight. They wouldn't fight the U.S. and NATO forces and ran to their mountain hideouts. Indeed, the Taliban deserted Kabul. And every Moslem man, woman and child didn't fight to the death in Afghanistan either. So that's a lie.

And yes, we would fight if our country were invaded and our way of life was threatened. We fought the Japanese who were much braver and fiercer fighters than any Moslem we have come up against, and we outfought the Japs. You don't frighten us with all this big talk. _Your actions don't measure up to your words._ Our soldiers are man for man superior to any Moslem soldier and we can and will outfight you if you are foolish enough to pick a fight with us. Moslems are weaklings that talk tough but really have nothing in them. But you keep dreaming of war and victory and glory and of exterminating the infidel. Moslems are in reality lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and unproductive who can't even get their own countries in order. They have no work ethic, no ethics of any kind.

I quite agree that* it is not size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog*, and threaten us with war and you will see how much fight is in us. You simply don't intimidate us. Get use to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vayuu1

The-Authority said:


> Yea so the non-violent Muslims are against them. No one supports their acts. But when you disrespect the religion just to piss them off, you're pissing off the peaceful ones as well.


If someone pisses you that doesn't mean you should kill somebody.


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> See i get it that the extremists are not doing anyone a favor. But what the world needs to understand is that they can't generalize a whole religion basing their views on the acts of a few hundred thousand. *They need to condemn terrorism not Muslims.* And if they keep generalizing things will keep getting worse.



Sorry sir. That story is old now. And the world is TIRED of soft pedalling around the central issue.

World terrorism is muslim. No two ways around that. No politically correct way of saying it.

All muslims are not terrorists.

But all terrorists more often than not *are* muslim.


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> So?
> 
> Deal with it. Peacefully.


That's what we are doing, can't do it for long though if the world does not differentiate between a terrorist and a Muslim.


----------



## Selous

RescueRanger said:


> *Please don't use PDF as a platform to glorify the Taliban!*


What ?!  These people can glorify racists and child murderers like Israel, USA and India...and I can't even praise the people who are fighting a legitimate war against invaders ? You must remember that Pakistan recognized the Taliban as legitimate...they even had an ambassador in Pakistan. They even offered to protect Pakistan's borders in case of a war with India. You need to stop sucking up to your Amreeki overlords you tattu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> Sorry sir. That story is old now. And the world is TIRED of soft pedalling around the central issue.
> 
> World terrorism is muslim. No two ways around that. No politically correct way of saying it.
> 
> All muslims are not terrorists.
> 
> But all terrorists more often than not *are* muslim.


Was Adolf Hitler a Muslim? Was Joseph Stalin a Muslim? The world wasn't created after 9/11 my friend. And if you fail to understand that there's no point in arguing with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> That's what we are doing, can't do it for long though if the world does not differentiate between a terrorist and a Muslim.



You may be doing it.

Other muslims are not. You get lumped with them. Fact of life. Fight the rot within. Why blame others outside?

Don't deny it online just to debate. Tell me you do not see it around you in western countries if you say you are muslim? Or your passport is of a muslim country? Or your name sounds muslim? Or your dress looks muslim?


----------



## RescueRanger

Selous said:


> You need to stop sucking up to your Amreeki overlords you tattu.



 Me an Amreeki tattu, now I have heard everything.


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Was Adolf Hitler a Muslim? Was Joseph Stalin a Muslim? The world wasn't created after 9/11 my friend. And if you fail to understand that there's no point in arguing with you.



Boss we are talking these past 4-5 decades. Not history please.


----------



## jarves

The-Authority said:


> Was Adolf Hitler a Muslim? Was Joseph Stalin a Muslim?


True that but the main difference is Terrorists are killing in the name of Islam i.e. Islam acts like a catalyst for them unlike these people you mentioned.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Selous said:


> Are these the magnificent Western warriors you are referring to ?:
> View attachment 182553
> View attachment 182554
> View attachment 182555
> View attachment 182556
> View attachment 182557
> 
> 
> Yes these are the "warriors" who lost to these poor but magnificent people in Afghanistan:
> 
> View attachment 182559
> View attachment 182560
> View attachment 182561
> View attachment 182562



Oh anybody can search the web to cherry-pick photos. They don't show or prove a damn thing.

Actually, why don't you show some pics of the Selous Scouts and the Rhodesian SAS, they're more the sort of men I was talking about.

A luta continua!


----------



## ranjeet

Selous said:


> What ?!  These people can glorify racists and child murderers like Israel, USA and India...and I can't even praise the people who are fighting a legitimate war against invaders ? You must remember that Pakistan recognized the Taliban as legitimate...they even had an ambassador in Pakistan. They even offered to protect Pakistan's borders in case of a war with India. You need to stop sucking up to your Amreeki overlords you tattu.


These Talibans butchered 130 kids in Peshwar. Didn't took you a month to p!ss over their graves to score a point on internet forum. bravo dude take a bow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> Boss we are talking these past 4-5 decades. Not history please.


Your problem is your thought process is very limited you don't want to think about what humans before you have done. You want to keep hating Muslims, go ahead. And all the weapons you mentioned to me earlier on lol, keep one thing in mind, during wars weapons get captured and if those deadly weapons come into 'terrorist' hands, you can imagine what the world will look like.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

The-Authority said:


> Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.



like what?


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Your problem is your thought process is very limited you don't want to think about what humans before you have done. You want to keep hating Muslims, go ahead. And all the weapons you mentioned to me earlier on lol, keep one thing in mind, during wars weapons get captured and if those deadly weapons come into 'terrorist' hands, you can imagine what the world will look like.



I'd really like to see Jihadis getting their hands on a nuclear submarine. What do you think? They lie parked unattended in a garage with the keys under the mat?


----------



## Shot-Caller

jarves said:


> True that but the main difference is Terrorists are killing in the name of Islam i.e. Islam acts like a catalyst for them unlike these people you mentioned.


Like i said before they are mislead people. A normal practicing Muslim won't even call these butchers, Muslims, because Islam does not direct us to kill people in the name of religion.


----------



## doppelganger

ranjeet said:


> These Talibans butchered 130 kids in Peshwar. Didn't took you a month to p!ss over their graves to score a point on internet forum. bravo dude take a bow.



Well said bro. It is so poignant to see some Pakistanis stand up for and support the crap in the middle east just because they are muslim, forgetting the poison that flows from there into their own soil, killing their own kids.

We Indians are really stupid massive idiots (at least I am admittedly) to keep feeling the tug of blood for them in spite of everything. And I DO NOT mean it rhetorically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> I'd really like to see Jihadis getting their hands on a nuclear submarine. What do you think? They lie parked unattended in a garage with the keys under the mat?


Last time I checked ISIS extremists were going around capturing cities, you think there were no forces present to stop them? When there's a war unexpected things happen. In your head war against all the Muslims is a piece of cake for France. I wonder if the actual owners of those weapons are as confident as you LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

The-Authority said:


> Last time I checked ISIS extremists were going around capturing cities, you think there were no forces present to stop them? When there's a war unexpected things happen. In your head war against all the Muslims is a piece of cake for France. I wonder if the actual owners of those weapons are as confident as you LOL



You are comparing a devastate ravaged duo of muslim countries riven with civil ethnic and sectarian strife and full blown civil war to a European power, any European power? 

Man please. Get serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

doppelganger said:


> Well said bro. It is so poignant to see some Pakistanis stand up for and support the crap in the middle east just because they are muslim, forgetting the poison that flows from there into their own soil, killing their own kids.
> 
> We Indians are really stupid massive idiots (at least I am admittedly) to keep feeling the tug of blood for them in spite of everything. And I DO NOT mean it rhetorically.


Well I used to feel bad too but not sure anymore. They dont want to introspect, so can't help it anymore.


----------



## Red Spinifex

If ISIS are so confident, they ought to openly declare war on France.


----------



## Selous

ranjeet said:


> These Talibans butchered 130 kids in Peshwar. Didn't took you a month to p!ss over their graves to score a point on internet forum. bravo dude take a bow.


The Afghan Taliban are not the TTP. They even condemned the Peshawar attack...
Afghan Taliban condemns Pakistan school massacre - The Hindu
Peshawar massacre: Afghan Taliban condemn 'un-Islamic' Pakistan school carnage


----------



## doppelganger

ranjeet said:


> Well I used to feel bad too but not sure anymore. They dont want to introspect, so can't help it anymore.



I cant help it. At least when its anyone else (like Uzbeks etc.) besides us, the allegiance kind of automatically goes to them.


----------



## Shot-Caller

doppelganger said:


> You are comparing a devastate ravaged duo of muslim countries riven with civil ethnic and sectarian strife and full blown civil war to a European power, any European power?
> 
> Man please. Get serious.


There are a lot more examples if you open up your eyes. Nobody wants war its not good but if its forced upon people, the blow back burns the initiator alive and its been proven in history and will be proved in future.


----------



## airmarshal

gslv said:


> Lol @ anjem chaudhary questioning France. His bigoted brain is too small to comprehend things such as liberty equality and fraternity that constitutes the core of French constitution.



Absolutely! Your mind understands this liberty and others are just bigoted. 

No one has right to offend anyone's religion. Not only they offended Islam by drawing Prophet Mohammed caricatures, they kept defending it by this 'freedom of speech'.

The west never offends Jews by questioning Holocaust, which is a historical event but question Islam, which is our faith. 

Islam asks you stand for your right, to respect others beliefs but stand up and struggle against wqrongdoing. If this statement is read carefully, it answers all questions & criticism against Islam. 

Its actually France that has bigotry problem 

UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR - Africa - Al Jazeera English

Do France’s Intellectuals Have a Muslim Problem? | Foreign Policy


----------



## Rasengan

> what if a Christian gets offended when Muslims say that Jesus wasn't the son of god?



Useless analogy because that particular topic is based on academic debates rather than inflaming the sentimental feelings of the other side.


----------



## ranjeet

Selous said:


> The Afghan Taliban are not the TTP. They even condemned the Peshawar attack...
> Afghan Taliban condemns Pakistan school massacre - The Hindu
> Peshawar massacre: Afghan Taliban condemn 'un-Islamic' Pakistan school carnage


Yes they both are different groups with no links whatsoever, keep supporting them.


----------



## Zarvan

You call holocaust a joke you end up in Jail but you are free to make fun of RASOOL SAW. For Muslims honor and loving RASOOL SAW is more important than their life, so if these these people think they will keep hurting Muslims and nothing will happen than its time they wake up and smell the coffee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> No, you won't. This is not the 12th century. If your aim is armed aggression and world domination, you will be destroyed. The West has fought and defeated braver, tougher, stronger, indeed, much, much harder enemies than lazy, incompetent, unproductive Moslems. They have the weapons and if you give them a cause they will have the will. Moslem countries are weak, impoverished, underdeveloped, failed states, they are nothing compared to the West. Weak, cowardly, and militarily incompetent Moslem Arab armies even signally failed against a small country like Israel. You can only commit small acts of terror. Moslem Arab armies are signal failures.



Have you been sniffing Koala dung recently, must be in your gene since Aussie's are descendants from criminals. You seem quite proud of western civilization..however we both know that the financial collapse is bound to occur soon and anarchy would transpire. We don't need weapons to defeat you, because your population is converting to Islam...does that notion give you nightmares. Eventually Australia itself will one day become a Muslim State and your kind will be a small speck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Sigh ......


----------



## Mav3rick

SarthakGanguly said:


> Can't help if you self censor yourself.
> 
> Second, he has every right to be offended. But not enough to blow you up.



Maybe not the first time, but what happens when it starts catching up? What happens when it happens every now & then and so on??


----------



## Selous

ranjeet said:


> Yes they both are different groups with no links whatsoever, keep supporting them.


Why thank you...I knew you would understand someday.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Mav3rick said:


> Maybe not the first time, but what happens when it starts catching up? What happens when it happens every now & then and so on??


Most likely you will be ignored. What else can happen? A movie like pk that showed Hindu Gods being chased is given a green signal. There are widespread protests but no one gets killed.


----------



## ranjeet

Selous said:


> Why thank you...I knew you would understand someday.


took me a while but I do understand it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

We in the West have to deal with this Moslem jihadist terrorist shit occasionally, and when something big happens like the Paris shootings it gets worldwide coverage, even the piddling hostage drama by some lone lunatic in Sydney got worldwide media coverage, while in India, people are killed in terrorist attacks frequently, possibly daily, anyway far too often from an Indian point of view, no doubt.

I wish the world's media would give much more attention to what happens with terrorist attacks in India and elsewhere on the Indian subcontinent. It would help place terrorist attacks in the West in perspective. Only today did I learn about this Bodo terrorist attack in Assam last month, December 2014, here on the PDF website. See the article below. _62 people gunned down and absolutely nothing about it in the Western media!_ That's amazing!

How many armed conflicts are in progress on the Indian subcontinent at this time? 5? 6? 8?



> *Bodo miltants gun down at least 62 adivasis in Assam*
> 
> Bodo militants gunned down at least 62 adivasis, including women and children, and injured several others in orchestrated attacks across two districts of Assam on Tuesday evening, police said. The attackers belonged to the anti-talks National Democratic Front of Bodoland (Songbijit) faction, according to police officials. All the victims were adivasis, who along with migrant Muslims have been the target of sectarian violence in areas sought under Bodo tribal rule.
> The mass killings were carried out in the districts of Sonitpur -- most of them in a village named Moitulabasti -- and Kokrajhar.
> 
> “The attacks could have been in retaliation to counter-insurgency operations leading to neutralisation of many rebels in the past 30 days,” Assam police chief Khagen Sarma said.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi condemned the attacks, tweeting that he had spoken to Assam chief minister Tarun Gogoi and home minister Rajnath Singh. “Rajnath ji will travel to Assam,” he wrote. Singh also confirmed on the microblogging site that paramilitary forces had been rushed to Assam.
> 
> The NDFB(S) pledged revenge after a combined team of the army and the police killed two of its top leaders near the India-Bhutan border on Sunday. On Monday, suspected rebels lobbed grenades in western Assam’s Chirang and Kokrajhar districts, injuring three people.
> 
> Gogoi, who asked six of his ministers to visit the militant-hit villages, termed the attacks on unarmed villagers cowardly. “The operations against them will continue,” he said.
> 
> District officials said the random strikes in remote areas made it difficult to assess the damage done by the militants. “There are bodies littered everywhere,” an army officer said from Sonitpur district.
> 
> Locals said NDFB(S) rebels had issued eviction notices to the villagers besides extorting them for months now.
> 
> Following the attacks, several adivasi organisations called for a shutdown on Wednesday. Adivasis, categorized as ‘tea tribe’ in Assam, were brought by the British from central India to work as tea plantation workers more than 150 years ago.
> 
> * http://www.hindustantimes.com/StoryPage/Print/1299699.aspx?s=p *
> © Copyright © 2013 HT Media Limited. All Rights Reserved.



Bodo miltants gun down at least 62 adivasis in Assam - Hindustan Times


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> That should have been taken up seriously. If it wasn't, too bad. I'm against disrespect to any religion. And if they didn't do anything about it doesn't mean no one will. Let me give you an example, lets suppose you and I work at the same place. everyday I come up to you and abuse your parents for no reason. What will you do? Ask me nicely not to do it then abuse me to my face, and if I don't stop eventually you'll end up hitting me. That's human nature. The sooner people realize it the better.



You see this is the threshold where many Muslims differ from others. You say 'that should have been taken seriously' - according to Christians they have already taken things seriously. They have protested and tried to win people over- which is the max they have the moral sense to do. Under no circumstances can the more fundamental law of expression of free speech and personal security be scuttled. While in your case scuttling that for proving a point and punishing people who 'blasphemed' is considered ok. That is the reason why so much violence is seen- you say it's ok to violate those norms.

Your analogy is flawed. The realm of belief is in the subjective plane, so don't equate it with your parental relations. And saying 'my belief is just as important as that' proves nothing. Many people don't subscribe to your beliefs, find it flawed and actively oppose it. To them you can keep repeating that 'my imaginary friend is just like my real friend' a 100 times and it don't mean anything at all. In any case even in the case of the guy who abuses your parents, I might be convinced to look the other way as you give the other guy a thrashing, but under no circumstances will I look the other way if you try to kill him.


----------



## Rasengan

> I wish the world's media would give much more attention to what happens with terrorist attacks in India and elsewhere on the Indian subcontinent. Only today did I learn about this terrorist attack in Assam last month, December 2014. See the article below.



Did you crack your head open, when you were a child? Did you even read the article properly, before pointing fingers at Muslims. The Bodo militants which massacred those innocents civilians were Christians....you really are a muppet


----------



## Koovie

BlackkMamba said:


> *The law is very clear about it :
> 
> " Your freedom of expressions ends where my nose starts "*



Utter nonsense... 
*Just because your Islamic laws forbid you from criticizing and depicting Muhamed, it does not mean that you can tell others to dont do it as well. *

A person in a free nation is allowed and entitled to criticize ANYONE he/she wants to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You see this is the threshold where many Muslims differ from others. You say 'that should have been taken seriously' - according to Christians they have already taken things seriously. They have protested and tried to win people over- which is the max they have the moral sense to do. Under no circumstances can the more fundamental law of expression of free speech and personal security be scuttled. While in your case scuttling that for proving a point and punishing people who 'blasphemed' is considered ok. That is the reason why so much violence is seen- you say it's ok to violate those norms.
> 
> Your analogy is flawed. The realm of belief is in the subjective plane, so don't equate it with your parental relations. And saying 'my belief is just as important as that' proves nothing. Many people don't subscribe to your beliefs, find it flawed and actively oppose it. To them you can keep repeating that 'my imaginary friend is just like my real friend' a 100 times and it don't mean anything at all. In any case even in the case of the guy who abuses your parents, I might be convinced to look the other way as you give the other guy a thrashing, but under no circumstances will I look the other way if you try to kill him.


Now you're just pretending to be a noble guy. Fine with me, I wont burst your bubble.


----------



## Koovie

The-Authority said:


> So don't tell us about what being hit by terrorism feels like. No sane person endorses terrorism, similarly, no sane person should endorse a human's religious sentiments getting hurt no matter what the excuse be.



No, if I think that a person has done/said things which are wrong in my eyes, I have EVERY right on Earth to criticize him. And it does not matter how "holy" or how forbidden it is in your eyes to do so.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The-Authority said:


> Now you're just pretending to be a noble guy. Fine with me, I wont burst your bubble.



You're quite free to come to your interpretation. But ultimate fact is, if you don't decide that after protests and editorial you gotta ignore the affront, you're gonna be considered with hostility the way you are now.


----------



## RescueRanger

MarkusS said:


> Is this for real? We should bow infront some emdival barbarians and their bullshit? Whats next? Their "god" demands us to not eat Spaghetti anymore?
> 
> Good thing is that now all european big media prints mohammed and allah comics. The Postillon did print a picture of Mohammed naked from behind.
> 
> Der Postillon: Terroristen haben gewonnen: Wir sagen nicht, welchem Propheten diese haarigen Arschbacken gehören
> 
> The Charlie newspaper usually was only printed with 60.000 each month. This month will be one million.
> 
> The german Berliner Zeitung made a mohamed caricature its front page today:
> 
> You dont bow infront islamists, you crush them. Muslims must understand one thing. Their prophets means nothing to the majority of the world. We don´t care about your believes ad if you chose a war against humanity, you will be destroyed.
> 
> I´m catholic like most italians. There are many cartoons that make fun about christianity. Some anger me. And thats it. I´m angry and look away. I will always defend others right to speak.
> 
> And i dont see this as the work of islamists alone. Islam itself creates this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Freedom of speech is far more important than your religion.



Funny part is no one knows what the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) looks like, so for all I care the cartoonist could have drawn any arab looking person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

RescueRanger said:


> Funny part is no one knows what the Prophet mohammed looks like, so for all I care the cartoonist could have drawn any arab looking person.




and the majority of people on the world couldn´t care less about their "prophet."


----------



## definitelynotIndian

MarkusS said:


> and the majority of people on the world couldn´t care less about their "prophet."



how are things in Germany?


----------



## MarkusS

definitelynotIndian said:


> how are things in Germany?




what things? regarding what?


----------



## RescueRanger

MarkusS said:


> and the majority of people on the world couldn´t care less about their "prophet."



Good, because we all have our own cares and worries. As the Swahili phrase goes " Hakuna Matata".


----------



## definitelynotIndian

MarkusS said:


> what things? regarding what?


you know all the anti islamist movements and protests? PEGIDA


----------



## Shot-Caller

Koovie said:


> No, *if I think that a person has done/said things which are wrong in my eyes, I have EVERY right on Earth to criticize him*. And it does not matter how "holy" or how forbidden it is in your eyes to do so.


Those are my views about the attackers and the people who initiated it, both. That's what I've been doing.


----------



## MarkusS

definitelynotIndian said:


> you know all the anti islamist movements and protests? PEGIDA



well flags in germany are on half mast. people worry and leaders tell to stay clam. PEGIDA and AFD gain much support. Recent polls show that muslims in germany are isolated and basicly outcasts. People try to avoid them.


----------



## Kabira

Redhawk said:


> We in the West have to deal with this Moslem jihadist terrorist shit occasionally, and when something big happens like the Paris shootings it gets worldwide coverage, even the piddling hostage drama by some lone lunatic in Sydney got worldwide media coverage, while in India, people are killed in terrorist attacks frequently, possibly daily, anyway far too often from an Indian point of view, no doubt.
> 
> I wish the world's media would give much more attention to what happens with terrorist attacks in India and elsewhere on the Indian subcontinent. It would help place terrorist attacks in the West in perspective. Only today did I learn about this terrorist attack in Assam last month, December 2014, here on the PDF website. See the article below. _62 people gunned down and absolutely nothing about it in the Western media!_ That's amazing!
> 
> How many armed conflicts are in progress on the Indian subcontinent at this time? 5? 6? 8?
> 
> 
> 
> Bodo miltants gun down at least 62 adivasis in Assam - Hindustan Times



Dude its not your fault, even Indians themselves didn't report much on Assam terrorism.


----------



## haviZsultan

I think the west in some ways has the middle ground rather than us except for a few bigots like those who had the #KillallMuslims tag. They are arguing for secularism, we are arguing for Islam to have special rights where it isn't the majority. Partly a lot of this is the fault of narrow minded mullahs and evil terrorists. 

They are not arguing for the supremacy of Christianity or a country based on christianity. They are arguing for a country based on equal rights for all (France, do note is not a paragon of secularism because of the headscarf issue and other laws that are used to oppress a section of society) but the problem is mostly with us. I mean what ideology, what brainlessness makes it alright for people to kill a schoolgirl, what makes it right to kidnap girls and marry them forcibly to militants, what justifies killing more than 130 children in a siege on a school?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

The-Authority said:


> Those are my views about the attackers and the people who initiated it, both. That's what I've been doing.



tell me, why should i, a catholic italian show any respect towards a religion that i see as laughable? If you dont like a cartoon, watch away. If you dont like a joke, say it. But stop to believe that we should respect a religion that itself rspects nothing. It doesn't matter if you are a cartoonist, a yezidi child or assyrian christian. Islamists murder you. Thats what they do. Evrything else is bla bla around it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

RescueRanger said:


> Funny part is no one knows what the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) looks like, so for all I care the cartoonist could have drawn any arab looking person.



Anas bin Malik (Radiallhu Anhu) reports, “Rasullullah (Sallallahu alaihe wasallam) was of a medium stature, he was neither very tall nor very short. He was very handsome, of medium built and his hair was neither very curly nor very straight (but was slightly wavy). He had a *wheat-coloured complexion*. When he walked, he leaned forward slightly”.

Prophet Muhammed PBUH was like the present day people of India and Arab.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

MarkusS said:


> well flags in germany are on half mast. people worry and leaders tell to stay clam. PEGIDA and AFD gain much support. Recent polls show that muslims in germany are isolated and basicly outcasts. People try to avoid them.


its disturbing how actions of few people have outcasted a large community


----------



## RescueRanger

Hindustani78 said:


> Anas bin Malik (Radiallhu Anhu) reports, “Rasullullah (Sallallahu alaihe wasallam) was of a medium stature, he was neither very tall nor very short. He was very handsome, of medium built and his hair was neither very curly nor very straight (but was slightly wavy). He had a *wheat-coloured complexion*. When he walked, he leaned forward slightly”.
> 
> Prophet Muhammed PBUH was like the present day people of India and Arab.



That is narration, no one knows the appearance of the prophets from Adam, to Issac, to Noah to Lot to Jesus to Mohammad. No one, and by the way narration is "2nd hand information", you are going to draw a cartoon meant to provoke based on a "second hand" account than be my guest. 

It really bothers me not, I have not seen the Prophet (PBUH) and nor has anyone in our life time, so any representation of him is a misrepresentation. You can't draw the face, you can't draw the posture you can't capture the finer details such as features of the face, eyes, nose, smile. None of this. 

So posting a narration which I know far better than you, is fruitless exercise of preaching to the converted.


----------



## Shot-Caller

MarkusS said:


> tell me, why should i, a catholic italian show any respect towards a religion that i see as laughable? If you dont like a cartoon, watch away. If you dont like a joke, say it. But stop to believe that we should respect a religion that itself rspects nothing. It doesn't matter if you are a cartoonist, a yezidi child or assyrian christian. Islamists murder you. Thats what they do. Evrything else is bla bla around it.


Ok if that's what you think then why do you get surprised when people get murdered. Why does nobody show support to innocent Muslims who get killed everyday in the mid-east? Because Muslims are killing Muslims? So if an extremist kills an innocent Muslim its normal but if an extremist kills a non-muslim, time to gang up on the whole religion and go crazy on social media. LOL


----------



## Hindustani78

definitelynotIndian said:


> its disturbing how actions of few people have outcasted a large community



This seems a case of broken family and guys who grown up in orphanage which are being run by the French state Government and this city of Rennes is in the Western France. Orphanages in France are mostly under Catholic institutions or Secular institutions .



RescueRanger said:


> That is narration, no one knows the appearance of the prophets from Adam, to Issac, to Noah to Lot to Jesus to Mohammad. No one, and by the way narration is "2nd hand information", you are going to draw a cartoon meant to provoke based on a "second hand" account than be my guest.
> 
> It really bothers me not, I have not seen the Prophet (PBUH) and nor has anyone in our life time, so any representation of him is a misrepresentation. You can't draw the face, you can't draw the posture you can't capture the finer details such as features of the face, eyes, nose, smile. None of this.
> 
> So posting a narration which I know far better than you, is fruitless exercise of preaching to the converted.



Here we are talking about Prophet Muhammed Pbuh and we do know how Prophet Muhammed Pbuh look like , he was of Wheatish Color and regarding Jesus, Moses, Lot, Abraham, David and Solomon etc, These all were Middle easterner. Its not hard to understand small things. All the universal religions are from East only.


----------



## Red Spinifex

save_ghenda said:


> Dude its not your fault, even Indians themselves didn't report much on Assam terrorism.


I see.


----------



## RescueRanger

Hindustani78 said:


> This seems a case of broken family and guys who grown up in orphanage which are being run by the French state Government and this city of Rennes is in the Western France. Orphanages in France are mostly under Catholic institutions or Secular institutions .
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are talking about Prophet Muhammed Pbuh and we do know how Prophet Muhammed Pbuh look like , he was of Wheatish Color and regarding Jesus, Moses, Lot, Abraham, David and Solomon etc, These all were Middle easterner. Its not hard to understand small things. All the universal religions are from East only.



But when you are trying to draw what they look like, you don;t know what their faces were like, what their hair color was like, the posture the gestures. None of this, so basically you could draw a turnip, it still would mean the same thing. Because there is no image of him. 

Hope you understand, if you still fail to understand then I cannot help you. Save my time and yours, and move along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

The-Authority said:


> Ok if that's what you think then why do you get surprised when people get murdered. Why does nobody show support to innocent Muslims who get killed everyday in the mid-east? Because Muslims are killing Muslims? So if an extremist kills an innocent Muslim its normal but if an extremist kills a non-muslim, time to gang up on the whole religion and go crazy on social media. LOL



People dont get murdered in europe for a cartoon. And we will not accept this. Why should we bow to this primitive behavior? You say it yourself...Muslims kill Muslims...Muslims kill non muslims...Muslims are at war with europe. usa, china, russia, india, australia, nigeria...In the end you might notice one thing in common of all this conflicts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

MarkusS said:


> People dont get murdered in europe for a cartoon. And we will not accept this. Why should we bow to this primitive behavior? You say it yourself...Muslims kill Muslims...Muslims kill non muslims...Muslims are at war with europe. usa, china, russia, india, australia, nigeria...In the end you might notice one thing in common of all this conflicts...


A few disowned groups don't represent the whole community but when it comes to hatred all Muslims get similar treatment so it wont help anyone and things will keep getting worse.


----------



## Hindustani78

RescueRanger said:


> But when you are trying to draw what they look like, you don;t know what their faces were like, what their hair color was like, the posture the gestures. None of this, so basically you could draw a turnip, it still would mean the same thing. Because there is no image of him.
> 
> Hope you understand, if you still fail to understand then I cannot help you. Save my time and yours, and move along.



Yes we know there is no image of him but the hadiths which describe the features of Prophet Muhammed Pbuh are authentic hadiths and no one can deny it.


----------



## ozzy22

MarkusS said:


> well flags in germany are on half mast. people worry and leaders tell to stay clam. PEGIDA and AFD gain much support. Recent polls show that muslims in germany are isolated and basicly outcasts. People try to avoid them.


Nobody cares in what you believe. Your just an odd person with odd views and don’t forget the counter protests against PEGIDA were much bigger and you know who are more of an outcast? The people who are part of such groups. Who are just a bunch of football hooligans that are trying to be political which always ends up in an amusing manner. It won't be too long before they go back to beating each other up over football something they are actually good at.


----------



## Armstrong

MarkusS said:


> People dont get murdered in europe for a cartoon. And we will not accept this. Why should we bow to this primitive behavior? You say it yourself...Muslims kill Muslims...Muslims kill non muslims...Muslims are at war with europe. usa, china, russia, india, australia, nigeria...In the end you might notice one thing in common of all this conflicts...



Your first name isn't Adolf by any chance, is it ?


----------



## RescueRanger

Hindustani78 said:


> Yes we know there is no image of him but the hadiths which describe the features of Prophet Muhammed Pbuh are authentic hadiths and no one can deny it.


Hadith is not gospel, it is not cannon, it is the word of MAN and MANs word can be distorted. As i requested before you refuse to understand I really don't have the time to fitter my energies explaining it to you. Like I said, you can paint a turnip a spaceship or anything else you want, it is meaningless, You can call it Mohammed for all i care, because he was known by 99 names. 

You can you all 99 names, but you will never know the alif, the lam and the meem for and Allah is not ashamed to set forth any parable-(that of) a gnat or any thing above that. Please kindly move along, this is a concept you cannot grasp in the limited time I have to spend on the forum.


----------



## Hindustani78

ozzy22 said:


> Nobody cares in what you believe. Your just an odd person with odd views and don’t forget the counter protests against PEGIDA were much bigger and you know who are more of an outcast? The people who are part of such groups. Who are just a bunch of football hooligans that are trying to be political which always ends up in an amusing manner. It won't be too long before they go back to beating each other up over football something they are actually good at.



PEGIDA doesn't have any base in the masses and this PEGIDA is known for what type of rallies in Dresden since 2000. And Dresden city comes in East Germany and only in 1989 East and West Germany were united.

Some 30,000 Germans Protest Against Anti-Islam Rallies - ABC News

Only about 250 PEGIDA supporters showed up in Cologne, as compared to about ten times that number of counter-demonstrators. Similarly in Berlin, police said some 5,000 counter-demonstrators blocked about 300 PEGIDA supporters from marching along their planned route from city hall to the Brandenburg Gate. Another 22,000 anti-PEGIDA demonstrators rallied in Stuttgart, Muenster and Hamburg, the dpa news agency reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Your first name isn't Adolf by any chance, is it ?


Ignore that troll, as Confucius once said "Real Knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance". He can't even formulate a rebuttal and will revert to petty one liners which make no sense and carry little or no weight with the argument concerned. 

So I would urge you to ignore him pointless statements. Keechar mey chaal maro gey to apney hey kheri gandi ho ge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ozzy22 said:


> Nobody cares in what you believe. Your just an odd person with odd views and don’t forget the counter protests against PEGIDA were much bigger and you know who are more of an outcast? The people who are part of such groups. Who are just a bunch of football hooligans that are trying to be political which always ends up in an amusing manner. It won't be too long before they go back to beating each other up over football something they are actually good at.



PEGIDA is not hooligans. Thats two different groups. PEGIDA is from all parts of society. Right wing groups are on the rise in europe. And you dont even know my position regarding that.


----------



## Hindustani78

RescueRanger said:


> Hadith is not gospel, it is not cannon, it is the word of MAN and MANs word can be distorted. As i requested before you refuse to understand I really don't have the time to fitter my energies explaining it to you. Like I said, you can paint a turnip a spaceship or anything else you want, it is meaningless, You can call it Mohammed for all i care, because he was known by 99 names.
> 
> You can you all 99 names, but you will never know the alif, the lam and the meem for and Allah is not ashamed to set forth any parable-(that of) a gnat or any thing above that. Please kindly move along, this is a concept you cannot grasp in the limited time I have to spend on the forum.



Please Please. Here i am talking about the authentic hadiths which are being accepted by the mainstream Muslims. Islam is never a religion which is based on race, caste, color or creed. Quran says that God has made


----------



## RescueRanger

Hindustani78 said:


> Please Please. Here i am talking about the authentic hadiths which are being accepted by the mainstream Muslims. Islam is never a religion which is based on race, caste, color or creed. Quran says that God has made



What on earth are you on about, you Google a couple of verses from Sahih Bukhari and you think you know the message of the Quran. Give me a break! 

Parh parh Alam te faazil hoya
Te kaday apnay aap nu parhya ee na


----------



## ozzy22

MarkusS said:


> PEGIDA is not hooligans. Thats two different groups. PEGIDA is from all parts of society. Right wing groups are on the rise in europe. And you dont even know my position regarding that.


No they are bunch of uneducated hooligans that the average German looks down on and these right wing groups are against the E.U. Which I know is something you’re very fond of. Don’t worry the likelihood of these guys winning anything or even forming a decent political party are slim to none.


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> What on earth are you on about, you Google a couple of verses from Sahih Bukhari and you think you know the message of the Quran. Give me a break!
> 
> Parh parh Alam te faazil hoya
> Te kaday apnay aap nu parhya ee na



_Neem hakeen khatra-e-jaan, Neem Mulla khatra-e-imaan_ !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

MarkusS said:


> PEGIDA is not hooligans. Thats two different groups. PEGIDA is from all parts of society. Right wing groups are on the rise in europe. And you dont even know my position regarding that.



Yes there were rallies against bombing of Dresden and it was after 1990 that these rallies started to be visible but the whole aim of those rallies were against the bombing of Dresden and later due to EU expansion from 2000 , these rallies turned into something else and become totally against immigration and here its not just about Muslims but for all the other non European nations. 

2007
Mob Rule in Eastern Germany: Indians Attacked by Crowd at Street Party - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> _Neem hakeen khatra-e-jaan, Neem Mulla khatra-e-imaan_ !



Hakeem tu dur key bat hain... He is akin to the Doctor who say's " Jeb mey saw rupey pa, tey e-ley tika la"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

RescueRanger said:


> What on earth are you on about, you Google a couple of verses from Sahih Bukhari and you think you know the message of the Quran. Give me a break!
> 
> Parh parh Alam te faazil hoya
> Te kaday apnay aap nu parhya ee na



Again you started . Do you think that everyone learn from Google only ?


----------



## MarkusS

ozzy22 said:


> No they are bunch of uneducated hooligans that the average German looks down on and these right wing groups are against the E.U. Which I know is something you’re very fond of. Don’t worry the likelihood of these guys winning anything or even forming a decent political party are slim to none.



they dont need to form any party. the existing parties already cater them. stricter immigration now, public discussion about this and so on.



Hindustani78 said:


> Yes there were rallies against bombing of Dresden and it was after 1990 that these rallies started to be visible but the whole aim of those rallies were against the bombing of Dresden and later due to EU expansion from 2000 , these rallies turned into something else and become totally against immigration and here its not just about Muslims but for all the other non European nations.
> 
> 2007
> Mob Rule in Eastern Germany: Indians Attacked by Crowd at Street Party - SPIEGEL ONLINE



those indians molested some girls there...


----------



## RescueRanger

Hindustani78 said:


> Again you started . Do you think that everyone learn from Google only ?



Your mere mention of the verse from the Hadith and it's comparison to the Quran as cannon tells me all I need to know. Please keep your warped understanding to yourself, i don't like discussing my faith with people who fail to grasp the difference between the Hadith and the Quran, between Farz and Sunnat.


----------



## ozzy22

MarkusS said:


> they dont need to form any party. the existing parties already cater them. stricter immigration now, public discussion about this and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> those indians molested some girls there...


Most new immigrants are coming from Eastern Europe and the ones that are coming from the outside are highly qualified and in need or a small number of genuine refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

RescueRanger said:


> Your mere mention of the verse from the Hadith and it's comparison to the Quran as cannon tells me all I need to know. Please keep your warped understanding to yourself, i don't like discussing my faith with people who fail to grasp the difference between the Hadith and the Quran, between Farz and Sunnat.



These days all just want to discuss about others faith and in all the threads we all are doing that only. Regarding Quran and Hadiths , its not hard to understand the reasons behind the scriptures


----------



## Red Spinifex

Just who is provoking who? Interesting article below on inflammatory speech given in Adilabad on December 24, 2012 by Indian Moslem political leader, Akbaruddin Owaisi, "the firebrand leader of the Majlis-e-Ittehadul Muslimeen (MIM)". Some hard, fighting talk from Moslem political leaders on the subcontinent.



> *Akbaruddin in trouble for hate speech*
> 
> TNN | Dec 29, 2012, 07.37AM IST HYDERABAD: Akbaruddin Owaisi, the firebrand leader of the Majlis-e-Ittehadul Muslimeen (MIM), was on Friday taken to court over his disparaging remarks against Hindus in a hate speech, the main content of which was that Muslims would need just 15 minutes without the police to show 100 crore Hindus who is more powerful.
> 
> In a complaint filed against the MIM legislator, an advocate said he had stumbled upon YouTube uploaded hate speech made at a public meeting at Adilabad on December 24, about 300 km from the city.
> 
> The VII additional chief metropolitan magistrate after admitting the petition said the matter will be heard on December 31.
> 
> Akbaruddin, who is the younger brother of MIM MP Asaduddin Owaisi, said Hindus have so many gods and goddesses, and every eight days, there are new gods coming up. "We knew about Lakshmi, but who is Bhagyalakshmi, we are not aware," Akbar said referring to the Bhagyalakshmi temple abutting the historic Charminar.
> 
> The MIM had been complaining against a semi-permanent structure over the Bhagyalakshmi temple and finally parted ways with the Congress party after weeks of violence.Akbaruddin's hate speech saw a huge buzz created on the social media all day and it was also trending on Twitter.
> 
> "Inflammatory speech by MLA Akbaruddin - Remove police for 15 mins, We will finish off 100 crore Hindus," tweeted television commentator and interviewer Karan Thapar, which was re-tweeted by journalist and columnist Swapan Dasgupta.



Akbaruddin in trouble for hate speech - The Times of India


----------



## RescueRanger

Hindustani78 said:


> These days all just want to discuss about others faith and in all the threads we all are doing that only. Regarding Quran and Hadiths , its not hard to understand the reasons behind the scriptures


I appreciate your desire to learn, if it is genuine then please I would request you visit one of the many fine websites on the internet and even youtube has some very respectable speakers who can shed some light on the subject for you. 

A defense forum is not the place to be discussing religion.


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> Just who is provoking who? Interesting article below on inflammatory speech given in Adilabad on December 24, 2012 by Indian Moslem political leader, Akbaruddin Owaisi, "the firebrand leader of the Majlis-e-Ittehadul Muslimeen (MIM)". Some hard, fighting talk from Moslem political leaders on the subcontinent.


That's nothing! If you understand hindi then watch this or ask somebody to tell you what he is saying.





This is the reason why they don't mess with Muslims in here.


----------



## Hindustani78

RescueRanger said:


> I appreciate your desire to learn, if it is genuine then please I would request you visit one of the many fine websites on the internet and even youtube has some very respectable speakers who can shed some light on the subject for you.
> 
> A defense forum is not the place to be discussing religion.



I do have a huge collection of books including the religious, historical etc.

True this is a defense forum but all the religions are targeted these days by everyone.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Jf Thunder said:


> funny how you over estimate those surrendering loosers



Because,you aren't surrendering loosers ? 
Some Indian members can refresh your memory.


----------



## MarkusS

ozzy22 said:


> Most new immigrants are coming from Eastern Europe and the ones that are coming from the outside are highly qualified and in need or a small number of genuine refugees.



if you followed recent politics you would know that the bundestag labelled serbia. romania, bulgaria and so on safe countries, which means they cant get immigration status and are simply removed. And i see zero "highly qualified" refugees who come over the med. Most are uneducated idiots, put in a camp on lampedusa and send back.


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> That's nothing! If you understand hindi then watch this or ask somebody to tell you what he is saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason why they don't mess with Muslims in here.


Don't understand a word of it. The video description on YT reads: "Muslim Leader of moradabad threatens 2 Kill PM CM MPs".

He's clearly upset over something, threatening to kill folks and all. And as far as not messing with Moslems here, there, or anywhere is concerned, I'm just not intimidated and most unimpressed by your trifling threats. This screaming buffoon is also most unimpressive.


----------



## Gufi

C130 said:


> if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??


well muslims are not allowed to insult other religions to be honest....


----------



## ozzy22

MarkusS said:


> if you followed recent politics you would know that the bundestag labelled serbia. romania, bulgaria and so on safe countries, which means they cant get immigration status and are simply removed. And i see zero "highly qualified" refugees who come over the med. Most are uneducated idiots, put in a camp on lampedusa and send back.


Do you understand the meaning of or?


----------



## Red Spinifex

doppelganger said:


> You will be surprised when the time comes. Apostasy will be the order of the day when the lynch mobs come.
> 
> *Contrary to your Jihadist fantasies what will actually happen is the muslims living in non muslim lands will be running scared for their lives. Of public lynchings if not sanctioned state internment. And will quietly go underground and/or convert, to save their lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> So? Muslims killing muslims is your problem. Why do you expect the world to be bothered. What you saw from us after Peshawar was dual fold shared blood and the kids involved. Nothing else.
> 
> The world will be very bothered when muslims kill non muslims. Be it one or a hundred. Do not equate or tell the world what their threshold for pain or anger should be.



Absolutely, doppelganger! Once again you have nailed it!


----------



## Hindustani78

Gufi said:


> well muslims are not allowed to insult other religions to be honest....



Being on each other religion or even to adopt the norms of human rights is hard these days for everyone, What anyone gets to insult other religion in 21st century ?


----------



## Schutz

Islamic people destroy christian holy sites and kill christian minorities and christians do nothing, people draw a picture of Mohammed and people riot and kill.

That's a side issue, religion is a choice and people can say what they want, especially when they don't belong to any religion. Religious people persecute gays, races etc which aren't choices yet religion which is a choice can't be bad mouthed.


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> Don't understand a word of it. But whoever it is he's clearly upset. As far as not messing with Moslems here, there, or anywhere is concerned, I'm just not intimidated and most unimpressed.


Then why don't you draw a cartoon and make a video then share it on youtube.


----------



## Gufi

Hindustani78 said:


> Being on each other religion or even to adopt the norms of human rights is hard these days for everyone, What anyone gets to insult other religion in 21st century ?


i am against insulting any religion why should i hurt others for no reason...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> Then why don't you draw a cartoon and make a video then share it on youtube.



Why don't you?


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> Why don't you?


 Why would I? 
You are the one acting tough here and calling muslims cowards and lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Schutz said:


> Islamic people destroy christian holy sites and kill christian minorities and christians do nothing, people draw a picture of Mohammed and people riot and kill.
> 
> That's a side issue, religion is a choice and people can say what they want, especially when they don't belong to any religion. Religious people persecute gays, races etc which aren't choices yet religion which is a choice can't be bad mouthed.



I think there were political and military reason behind the cartoon of Prophet Muhammed Pbuh which was related to the Turkish EU membership . EU leaders agreed on 16 December 2004 to start Turkish membership for EU and the Prophet Muhammed PBUH cartoons were published on 30 September 2005 Danish newspaper _Jyllands-Posten. _


In March 2005 the North Atlantic Council approved NATO's new Active Layered Theatre Ballistic Missile Defence program, aimed at providing protection to deployed NATO forces from the threat of ballistic missiles. With approval of that charter, a new program management organization was formed to oversee the enhancement of NATO's Active Layered Theatre Ballistic Missile Defence capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Just who is provoking who? Interesting article below on inflammatory speech given in Adilabad on December 24, 2012 by Indian Moslem political leader, Akbaruddin Owaisi, "the firebrand leader of the Majlis-e-Ittehadul Muslimeen (MIM)". Some hard, fighting talk from Moslem political leaders on the subcontinent.



Thief so you are back to your old tricks, posting articles in trying to justify that all Muslims are evil....go eat a burger from McDonald's you fat trollop. Before quoting and discussing an event..brush up on your knowledge. Stop eating too much Brushtail meat.


----------



## ozzy22

Schutz said:


> Islamic people destroy christian holy sites and kill christian minorities and christians do nothing, people draw a picture of Mohammed and people riot and kill.
> 
> That's a side issue, religion is a choice and people can say what they want, especially when they don't belong to any religion. Religious people persecute gays, races etc which aren't choices yet religion which is a choice can't be bad mouthed.


We all know Western hands are totally clean it’s not like they have been supporting Syrian rebels. (ISIS) Or invading countries out of false pretexts which has totally destabilized the region.


----------



## Rasengan

> You are the one acting tough here and calling muslims cowards and lazy.



Don't worry his ancestors were criminals and they were sent to Australia as a means of punishment. They butchered the aboriginal population and raped there women. His a paper tiger an arm chair general who has been playing Call of Duty, too much.


----------



## Jit

France has a culture which involves not making concessions on the basis of religion, ANY religion. Historically they took the church completely out of authority I believe including property confiscation.

So if Muslims or anyone else want special treatment based on religion, France is the wrong country for them. They cannot migrate to France for economic survival and human rights ...and then turnaround and ask that country to violate their cultural norms to accommodate them.

No so called Islamic country offers refuge to Muslims from Africa or any place where people are violated. It is therefore a complete fallacy that Islam somehow protects its followers. Rather it is France, Germany, the U.S.,the UK, India where Muslims are protected. Not in Pakistan, not in algebraic, not in Somalia, not in Arabia.....so called Islamic countries.

Yes the west does have a history of colonization, robbery and unspeakable cruelty towards 3rd world. But that is not the grounds for Islamic terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

That's how they made fun of victims of terrorist attacks in the Moscow subway. 











hypocritical bastards

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

vostok said:


> That's how they made fun of victims of terrorist attacks in the Moscow subway.
> View attachment 182589
> View attachment 182590
> View attachment 182591
> 
> hypocritical bastards



All are terrorists attacks have to be condemned be it of Mumbai, New York, Moscow, Minsk, Odesa, Paris etc


----------



## MarkusS

Gufi said:


> i am against insulting any religion why should i hurt others for no reason...




comics hurt nothing. The day you learn this, you arrive in 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Schutz said:


> Islamic people destroy christian holy sites and kill christian minorities and christians do nothing, people draw a picture of Mohammed and people riot and kill.
> 
> That's a side issue, religion is a choice and people can say what they want, especially when they don't belong to any religion. Religious people persecute gays, races etc which aren't choices yet religion which is a choice can't be bad mouthed.



*Do you remember who funded ISIS? Yeah that's right, jog your memory! *


----------



## Gufi

MarkusS said:


> comics hurt nothing. The day you learn this, you arrive in 21st century.


first of all sir understand contexts... I have to start from the beginning now let me copy and paste something from another thread
I wonder why no one brings the human condition into the debate study the human psyche you will find that people deal with offence in different ways.
When someone offends a normal person he might deal with internally but there are a few in a million who if they are hurt in any way end up taking revenge without care for their own life.
You see this in every country. The issue here is someone took offence to something done over religion but the same happens with people who kill their wife or friend over some insult. M not defending just explaining the thought process and differentiating what people ascribe to religious extremism versus how the mind set deals with issues
there are jews who planned to blow up mosques in Jerusalem only to be stopped by Mossad and Christians priests who have molested children. The issue is not the religion but the mindset of the few defining the religion. We must understand that rather then the religion it is the person who need mental evaluation. Study what the triggers are and work on removing them. Freedom is lovely but at the same time some freedom can cause us harm. Freedom of speech is not insulting others or hurting their feelings.


----------



## MarkusS

Gufi said:


> first of all sir understand contexts... I have to start from the beginning now let me copy and paste something from another thread
> I wonder why no one brings the human condition into the debate study the human psyche you will find that people deal with offence in different ways.
> When someone offends a normal person he might deal with internally but there are a few in a million who if they are hurt in any way end up taking revenge without care for their own life.
> You see this in every country. The issue here is someone took offence to something done over religion but the same happens with people who kill their wife or friend over some insult. M not defending just explaining the thought process and differentiating what people ascribe to religious extremism versus how the mind set deals with issues
> there are jews who planned to blow up mosques in Jerusalem only to be stopped by Mossad and Christians priests who have molested children. The issue is not the religion but the mindset of the few defining the religion. We must understand that rather then the religion it is the person who need mental evaluation. Study what the triggers are and work on removing them. Freedom is lovely but at the same time some freedom can cause us harm. Freedom of speech is not insulting others or hurting their feelings.




NO. Here you are completly wrong. You compare the mental collective mind of muslims with individual psychopaths. You will always have psychos like the one who shot at reagon because he wanted to gain the attention of Jody Foster. But this is different.

THIS IS NOT NORMAL:











This is plain and simple mass paranoia and madness in its most extreme form. And if you believe that europe or the world in general will bow down to your mental issues, then you are wrong. We can make fun about evrything we want. And your peoples violent reaction only demonstrates one thing, that not enough cartoons were drawn. Thanks god this changes now. Charlie Hebdo is released with 1.000.000 papers this month. Full with Mohamed caricatures. Those cartoons are printed in so many newspapers now and thats a good thing. Your barbarism has no place here.


----------



## Audio

ozzy22 said:


> No they are bunch of uneducated hooligans that the average German looks down on and these right wing groups are against the E.U. Which I know is something you’re very fond of. Don’t worry the likelihood of these guys winning anything or even forming a decent political party are slim to none.



PEGIDA are average Germans.
They don't need a political party, they just need to press the present leadership in fear of loosing their voters due to unaddressed issues of mass-immigration and Muslim extremism.













RescueRanger said:


> *Do you remember who funded ISIS? Yeah that's right, jog your memory! *



KSA and Turkey? ISIS funds itself on oil revenues right now, smuggled through old routes on which Iraqis used to funnel oil for cash under sanctions.

Cry me a river about US/NATO support for the actual FSA, they got nothing much and were promptly beaten by well equipped and stocked ISIS troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

MarkusS said:


> This is plain and simple mass paranoia and madness in its most extreme form. And if you believe that europe or the world in general will bow down to your mental issues, then you are wrong. We can make fun about evrything we want. And your peoples violent reaction only demonstrates one thing, that not enough cartoons were drawn. Thanks god this changes now. Charlie Hebdo is released with 1.000.000 papers this month. Full with Mohamed caricatures. Those cartoons are printed in so many newspapers now and thats a good thing. Your barbarism has no place here.


you need to get out of your shell. Explain to me why there are school shootings in America.. what are the triggers have you ever looked past religion when Muslims are involved... or looked at religion when there are Christians involved? Do you need to be reminded about your history..... 
and you have no right to say my barbarism has no place what right do you have point a finger at me? I was explaining my point of view and you have gotten personal? What kind of mindset do you have? tell me when the so called laws of EU and the rights you hold so dear jail anyone for hashtag killallmuslims which is considered hate speech where you call for killing 1 billion people. that too is part of your laws. why will you implement one and leave the other? and do not ever say my barbarism or i will remind you of Italian history with barbarism. something that you avoid.


----------



## Audio

ozzy22 said:


> We all know Western hands are totally clean it’s not like they have been supporting Syrian rebels. (ISIS) Or invading countries out of false pretexts which has totally destabilized the region.



Haven't i schooled you on how this went down yesterday?....For whose interests those invasions happened? I see nothing sticks to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Gufi said:


> you need to get out of your shell. Explain to me why there are school shootings in America.. what are the triggers have you ever looked past religion when Muslims are involved... or looked at religion when there are Christians involved? Do you need to be reminded about your history.....
> and you have no right to say my barbarism has no place what right do you have point a finger at me? I was explaining my point of view and you have gotten personal? What kind of mindset do you have? tell me when the so called laws of EU and the rights you hold so dear jail anyone for hashtag killallmuslims which is considered hate speech where you call for killing 1 billion people. that too is part of your laws. why will you implement one and leave the other? and do not ever say my barbarism or i will remind you of Italian history with barbarism. something that you avoid.




As Richard Dawkins said today on twitter:

"No, all religions are NOT equally violent. Some have never been violent, some gave it up centuries ago. One religion conspicuously didn’t.

That answers your rant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Redhawk said:


> Charles Martel decisively defeated the Moslem hordes at Tours in 732 AD and they can and will be defeated again. Their piddling threats mean nothing.
> 
> The West has yet to use a fraction of its power against the Moslem fanatics, but if and when they do, entire countries can and will be destroyed.



So you are pretty similar to the Wahabi extremists. You want to destroy all Muslim countries who probably aren't even involved in terrorism. All extremists belong in sewers.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> As Richard Dawkins said today on twitter:
> 
> "No, all religions are NOT equally violent. Some have never been violent, some gave it up centuries ago. One religion conspicuously didn’t.
> 
> That answers your rant.



richard dawkins is a faker and hypocrite... i could defeat him in argument within half an hour.

if you must give examples, please give of socialist leaders... there indeed have been great muslim socialist leaders, yes??


----------



## jaunty

Their country, their culture, their rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

Audio said:


> Haven't i schooled you on how this went down yesterday?....For whose interests those invasions happened? I see nothing sticks to you.


LOL school me. I didn't reply back to you because your posts didn't make any sense and I didn't want to say that because this place is an international forum were peoples levels of English differs and I was trying to be polite. So, let me make this clear to you. Your posts yesterday was gibberish in content and was hard to understand and that's why I stopped replying.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> richard dawkins is a faker and hypocrite... i could defeat him in argument within half an hour.
> 
> if you must give examples, please give of socialist leaders... there indeed have been great muslim socialist leaders, yes??




there are no "great muslims" in world history. The entire region that is covered from islam today has less scientific publications than small israel alone. We talk about one billion people who don´t participate in anything humanity does.


----------



## Audio

ozzy22 said:


> LOL school me. I didn't reply back to you because your posts didn't make any sense and I didn't want to say that because this place is an international forum were peoples levels of English differs and I was trying to be polite. So, let me make this clear to you. Your posts yesterday was gibberish in content and was hard to understand and that's why i stopped replying.



I bet everyone else understood it.


----------



## ozzy22

Audio said:


> I bet everyone else understood it.


Well I’m just being honest. It didn't make much sense.


----------



## gau8av

jamahir said:


> richard dawkins is a faker and hypocrite... i could defeat him in argument within half an hour.
> 
> if you must give examples, please give of socialist leaders... there indeed have been great muslim socialist leaders, yes??


must you inject 'socialism' in every topic under the sun ?


----------



## Gufi

MarkusS said:


> As Richard Dawkins said today on twitter:
> 
> "No, all religions are NOT equally violent. Some have never been violent, some gave it up centuries ago. One religion conspicuously didn’t.
> 
> That answers your rant.


One in 50 priests is a paedophile: Pope Francis says child abuse is 'leprosy' infecting the Catholic Church | Daily Mail Online
One in 50 priests is a paedophile: Pope Francis says child abuse is 'leprosy' infecting the Catholic Church

The average Christian had nothing to apologize for when Christian fanatics in the former Yugoslavia engaged in genocide against Muslims. or did you forget that and should i hold you as a barbarian for that or call you a pedophile. It goes both ways you know..... and yes the some gave it up just 60 years ago as a principle and still practice it on occasions but when they do it is for some war of righteousness like killing.

Christian militia in Central African Republic have carried out ethnic cleansing of the Muslim population during the country's ongoing civil war, but there is no proof there was genocidal intent, a United Nations commission of inquiry has determined. 

i could go on but ur a child who sees logic as rants


----------



## Audio

ozzy22 said:


> Well I’m just being honest. It didn't make much sense.



That's because you're not particulary smart. Honesty is a plus.

Want me to school you again?
We can try like this: Whose interests are getting furthered the most in ME right now vis-avis (that means in regards to-so you dont find yourself out of your depth and blame my poor English) Sunni-Shia rivalry?

Whose enemy was MB? How did it end for MB in the countries they controlled? Whose enemy is Assad? Whose ally is Assad? What is happening to his ally-in an international sense? Who benefits the most from fractured Shia countries?

Just some of the fucking questions for a retard like yourself to answer. But alas, you are likely too morally bankrupt to even begin contemplating these things. Like brother Farooq says, i'm a known hater.


----------



## MarkusS

Gufi said:


> One in 50 priests is a paedophile: Pope Francis says child abuse is 'leprosy' infecting the Catholic Church | Daily Mail Online
> One in 50 priests is a paedophile: Pope Francis says child abuse is 'leprosy' infecting the Catholic Church
> 
> The average Christian had nothing to apologize for when Christian fanatics in the former Yugoslavia engaged in genocide against Muslims. or did you forget that and should i hold you as a barbarian for that or call you a pedophile. It goes both ways you know..... and yes the some gave it up just 60 years ago as a principle and still practice it on occasions but when they do it is for some war of righteousness like killing.
> 
> Christian militia in Central African Republic have carried out ethnic cleansing of the Muslim population during the country's ongoing civil war, but there is no proof there was genocidal intent, a United Nations commission of inquiry has determined.
> 
> i could go on but ur a child who sees logic as rants




What you see from the pope is self criticism. Something unknown in islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

MarkusS said:


> What you see from the pope is self criticism. Something unknown in islam.


ur a bigot go read the hashtag notinmyname and then talk if you have anything left to say


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Try publishing insulting cartoons about Judaism or Israel in France, you can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> there are no "great muslims" in world history. The entire region that is covered from islam today has less scientific publications than small israel alone. We talk about one billion people who don´t participate in anything humanity does.



i participate in design of a clock-less microprocessor... not one person from india or china have designed a microprocessor... so this single muslim ( me ) has done something that 3+ billion people on earth have not.

-----
@Donatello @waz @Pakistani shaheens 

don't i make fair argument??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

Hasbara Buster said:


> Try publishing insulting cartoons about Judaism or Israel in France, you can't.



The covers mocking Jews were already published in some thread. try harder, jihadi fuckface.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Gufi said:


> ur a bigot go read the hashtag notinmyname and then talk if you have anything left to say




ha ha show me ISIS members who hold "notinmyname"

I don´t want you holding pathetic little papers. Go out and fight this crap. Draw cartoons of mohammed and show them in your mosque.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

C130 said:


> Jesus


I do believe he is our Prophet too. Y would muslims want to insult him.(Naoozbillaah)
Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

MarkusS said:


> I don´t want you holding pathetic little papers. Go out and fight this crap. Draw cartoons of mohammed and show them in your mosque.


what logic is that?
people like you are the reason extremists are born if anyone tries arguing with the likes of you they would learn to see Christians as bigots who hate you.
thankfully i have seen many like my Japanese friend who give me hope. 
you are a murdering crusading pedophile because if you define me and my religion by the acts of a few i will define you in the same way. and unlike you i respect all other Christians but yes you are a pedophile, explains the anger issues and the hate with religion.


----------



## jamahir

gau8av said:


> must you inject 'socialism' in every topic under the sun ?



i would suppose markuss would be more accepting of saddam hussain than someone like sheikh imran hussain.


----------



## MarkusS

Gufi said:


> what logic is that?
> people like you are the reason extremists are born if anyone tries arguing with the likes of you they would learn to see Christians as bigots who hate you.
> thankfully i have seen many like my Japanese friend who give me hope.
> you are a murdering crusading pedophile because if you define me and my religion by the acts of a few i will define you in the same way. and unlike you i respect all other Christians but yes you are a pedophile, explains the anger issues and the hate with religion.



The opinion a muslim has about me has as much weight as the opinion my neighbors dog has. As for the crusades, they saved europe from this hate cult. They were important and answer to many hundred years of muslim agression. I don´t hate muslims. I feel deeply sad for them. It must be hell to be under this cult and i wish them freedom from this.


----------



## Gufi

MarkusS said:


> The opinion a muslim has about me has as much weight as the opinion my neighbors dog has. As for the crusades, they saved europe from this hate cult. They were important and answer to many hundred years of muslim agression. I don´t hate muslims. I feel deeply sad for them. It must be hell to be under this cult and i wish them freedom from this.


i hope the priest was gentle.... you equate the muslim to a dog and yet you hold no hate. a bigot look it up and accept it


----------



## Hurter

Because they know very well that Muslims cannot provoke Christians & Jews by insulting Prophet Moses & Jesus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Gufi said:


> i hope the priest was gentle.... you equate the muslim to a dog and yet you hold no hate. a bigot look it up and accept it



How does islam see pedophilia? It is condemned in the west and christianity at all. Sure some psychos do it but they are seen as monsters. Please tell me how is that in islam? 

I heared some weird stories that can´t be true. Is it true that many radical muslims in afghanistan and pakistan actually "enjoy young boys"? That would be stupid. ^^ I´m sure this bacha bazzi or how it is called is just a myth. right?  I would also think its crazy that a grown man would marry a small girl. Sure thats myth as well.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> The opinion a muslim has about me has as much weight as the opinion my neighbors dog has. As for the crusades, they saved europe from this hate cult.



then you must erase every scientific understanding and progress that was discovered, enabled or relayed by medieval muslims.

you didn't answer my earlier post.

@Jungibaaz @waz @WebMaster @Horus

please lock this thread... it has become a festival of insults... and i request humbly that such thread titles/contents should not be allowed henceforth.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Maxtini said:


> Because everything that is contrary to muslim believes can easily end-up being deemed "Insulting" to muslim. This bigotted and close-minded way of thinking should and must be fought. Thank God the majority of muslims are not like that. But the numbers who are like that keep climbing and exerting influence on established muslim tradition.
> 
> Even in Indonesia, those close-minded muslims had successfully sued a newspaper for "insulting Islam" because of caricature mocking ISIS. Isn't it ironic! All those muslim said "Oh~ ISIS is not Islam", but when someone openly mocking ISIS, he got sued because of "insulting Islam"
> 
> 1. Having a red-cross depicted in public is "insult"~ (Indonesian Red Cross Refuses to Change Its Logo - The Jakarta Globe)
> 2. Someone selling pork in public is "insult"~ (The Malaysian Insider)
> 3. Someone convert from Islam to other religion is "insult" (Almost impossible to leave Islam - The Malaysian Insider)
> 4. Openly discussing atheist belief is "insult" (Saudi activist to get 1,000 lashes for insulting Islam - NY Daily News)
> 5. Having a teddy bear named Muhammad is "insult" (Sudanese teddy bear blasphemy case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 6. Wikipedia showing historical Ottoman picture of Muhammad is "insult" (Requests for comment/Prophet Muhammad images around Wikimedia projects - Meta)
> 7. Having a three curve of "U"s together in logo is "insult" (Happy Meal toy yanked for ‘insulting Muhammad’)
> 8. Having a statue of three women is "insult" (Artist Says Bekasi Statue Critics Have Betrayed Indonesian Culture - The Jakarta Globe)
> 9. Having Buddha statue is "insult" (Foreigner Arrested For Smashing Statues Of Buddha At Sensoji - japanCRUSH)
> 10. Caricaturizing and mocking ISIS is "insult" (Jakarta Post editor 'amazed' by accusation of insulting Islam over anti-Isis cartoon )




Addition: Using the term "*7th century mentality*" is "*Insult*", a Bangladeshi Luffy500 jumped on me for using that term.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Redhawk said:


> If ISIS are so confident, they ought to openly declare war on France.



When Bashar Al Assad warned about arming and training terrorists no one listened to him. Why is USA and NATO in a hurry to remove Al-Assad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

This is three years old, since that anti-Islam film controversy but is very relevant today:


----------



## mujhaidind

MarkusS said:


> How does islam see pedophilia? It is condemned in the west and christianity at all. Sure some psychos do it but they are seen as monsters. Please tell me how is that in islam?
> 
> I heared some weird stories that can´t be true. Is it true that many radical muslims in afghanistan and pakistan actually "enjoy young boys"? That would be stupid. ^^ I´m sure this bacha bazzi or how it is called is just a myth. right?  I would also think its crazy that a grown man would marry a small girl. Sure thats myth as well.


Pioneers of Bacha-Bazzi were Christians of the sub-continent. Unfortunately Europeans also helped to spread this evil when they ruled.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> then you must erase every scientific understanding and progress that was discovered, enabled or relayed by medieval muslims.
> 
> you didn't answer my earlier post.
> 
> @Jungibaaz @waz @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> please lock this thread... it has become a festival of insults... and i request humbly that such thread titles/contents should not be allowed henceforth.



i give you one thing. Yes i´m ignorant towards islam. This entire thing appears completly alien and hostile to me. I see it as dangerous and as Spiegel magazine said today...up to 70% of germans see islam as dangerous and a threat.

The right wing parties in europe will profit most from this. As chancellor Merkel said in 2009: multiculturalism has failed.



mujhaidind said:


> Pioneers of Bacha-Bazzi were Christians of the sub-continent. Unfortunately Europeans also helped to spread this evil when they ruled.




I know someone who married a little girl in islam. I can´t remember his name. Maybe you can help me out?


----------



## mujhaidind

MarkusS said:


> I know someone who married a little girl in islam. I can´t remember his name. Maybe you can help me out?


Girl becomes a woman when she receives her first period.

Roman polanski is a true catholic


----------



## SledgeHammer

Maxtini said:


> Because everything that is contrary to muslim believes can easily end-up being deemed "Insulting" to muslim. This bigotted and close-minded way of thinking should and must be fought. Thank God the majority of muslims are not like that. But the numbers who are like that keep climbing and exerting influence on established muslim tradition.
> 
> Even in Indonesia, those close-minded muslims had successfully sued a newspaper for "insulting Islam" because of caricature mocking ISIS. Isn't it ironic! All those muslim said "Oh~ ISIS is not Islam", but when someone openly mocking ISIS, he got sued because of "insulting Islam"
> 
> 1. Having a red-cross depicted in public is "insult"~ (Indonesian Red Cross Refuses to Change Its Logo - The Jakarta Globe)
> 2. Someone selling pork in public is "insult"~ (The Malaysian Insider)
> 3. Someone convert from Islam to other religion is "insult" (Almost impossible to leave Islam - The Malaysian Insider)
> 4. Openly discussing atheist belief is "insult" (Saudi activist to get 1,000 lashes for insulting Islam - NY Daily News)
> 5. Having a teddy bear named Muhammad is "insult" (Sudanese teddy bear blasphemy case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 6. Wikipedia showing historical Ottoman picture of Muhammad is "insult" (Requests for comment/Prophet Muhammad images around Wikimedia projects - Meta)
> 7. Having a three curve of "U"s together in logo is "insult" (Happy Meal toy yanked for ‘insulting Muhammad’)
> 8. Having a statue of three women is "insult" (Artist Says Bekasi Statue Critics Have Betrayed Indonesian Culture - The Jakarta Globe)
> 9. Having Buddha statue is "insult" (Foreigner Arrested For Smashing Statues Of Buddha At Sensoji - japanCRUSH)
> 10. Caricaturizing and mocking ISIS is "insult" (Jakarta Post editor 'amazed' by accusation of insulting Islam over anti-Isis cartoon )




Addition: Using the term "*7th century mentality*" is "*Insult*", a Bangladeshi Luffy500 jumped on me for using that term.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> i give you one thing. Yes i´m ignorant towards islam. This entire thing appears completly alien and hostile to me. I see it as dangerous and as Spiegel magazine said today...up to 70% of germans see islam as dangerous and a threat.
> 
> The right wing parties in europe will profit most from this. As chancellor Merkel said in 2009: multiculturalism has failed.



you must decide which islam is dangerous... the one western governments breed ( taliban/qaeda/ikhwaan/hamas/hizb etc ), or the one they bomb and regime-change ( iraq, libya, syria etc ).



MarkusS said:


> I know someone who married a little girl in islam. I can´t remember his name. Maybe you can help me out?



i have 15-year-old ladies liking me in india... but in your western society that would be crime, yes??

on the other hand, elton john is the husband of his husband, david furnish.


----------



## MarkusS

mujhaidind said:


> Girl becomes a woman when she receives her first period.
> 
> Roman polanski is a true catholic




No. Who was she? and How was his name. I cant remember please tell me. 



jamahir said:


> you must decide which islam is dangerous... the one western governments breed ( taliban/qaeda/ikhwaan/hamas/hizb etc ), or the one they bomb and regime-change ( iraq, libya, syria etc ).
> 
> 
> 
> i have 15-year-old ladies liking me in india... but in your western society that would be crime, yes??
> 
> on the other hand, elton john is the husband of his husband, david furnish.




I don´t know. I date girls my age. I would feel sick if i date a 15 year old girl. Thats perverted in my opionion. What would my mother say if i tell her i have a 15 year old girlfriend?


----------



## mujhaidind

jamahir said:


> i have 15-year-old ladies liking me in india... but in your western society that would be crime, yes??



Uncle toh bade chamdi nikle


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> What would my mother say if i tell her i have a 15 year old girlfriend?



"Good investment, my son."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Alienoz_TR said:


> "Good investment, my son."




she would kick me out of the house and call the police and rightly so. Fucking a child is simply the lowest pathetic thing ever


----------



## jamahir

mujhaidind said:


> Uncle toh bade chamdi nikle



what's a "chamdi"??



MarkusS said:


> I don´t know. I date girls my age. I would feel sick if i date a 15 year old girl. Thats perverted in my opionion. What would my mother say if i tell her i have a 15 year old girlfriend?



1. i don't let others dictate my life.

2. what would you tell those ladies who like me?? that they are sinners?? well, they are only following the course of nature... all this moralism, consumerism and capitalism has destroyed the west.

3. what would your mother say if you had a 30-year-old boyfriend??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> she would kick me out of the house and call the police and rightly so. Fucking a child is simply the lowest pathetic thing ever



I dont think european girls wait for the age of 18 to give up their virginity.


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont think european girls wait for the age of 18 to give up their virginity.


Are you a Turk or a @#$#% Greek?


----------



## MarkusS

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont think european girls wait for the age of 18 to give up their virginity.




Nope. When i was 15 i had 15 year old girlfriends. Now in my 20th i have girls who are in their 20th. Sure younger flirt but i would feel pathetic if i would have to date a child...



jamahir said:


> what's a "chamdi"??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i don't let others dictate my life.
> 
> 2. what would you tell those ladies who like me?? that they are sinners?? well, they are only following the course of nature... all this moralism, consumerism and capitalism has destroyed the west.
> 
> 3. what would your mother say if you had a 30-year-old boyfriend??




1. I don´t dictate your life. If you want make out with children thats your decission.

2. When a 15 year old flirts with me at a club i simply tell her to move on.

3. She wouldn´t care.


----------



## jamahir

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont think european girls wait for the age of 18 to give up their virginity.



they are only following the course of nature.

but try to reason this... in england that gay actor from the silly "lord of the rings" is allowed to preach acceptance of male homosexuality, and on the other hand, last year a lovely lady teacher of age 30 was arrested on rape because she had consensual relations with a schoolboy of 15... strange logic.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Solomon2 said:


> Are you a Turk or a @#$#% Greek?



What kind of question is this? I thought Jews are smart.



MarkusS said:


> Nope. When i was 15 i had 15 year old girlfriends. Now in my 20th i have girls who are in their 20th. Sure younger flirt but i would feel pathetic if i would have to date a child...



So it is ok for you when underaged boys jump on underaged girls. But if man is over 18, and girl is under 18, it is forbidden to have relationship. Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> i have 15-year-old ladies liking me in india... but in your western society that would be crime, yes??


Potential pedophile spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

C130 said:


> provoke muslims??
> kinda a shame you gotta tip toe not to upside certain Muslims.
> *if Muslims made fun of Jesus and Christians would be alright for them to kill the provokers or innocents in general??*
> 
> be the bigger person and don't fall into the trap of showing that they are right



Please get your facts right, Muslims are not allowed to insult any Prophet of Allah including Hazrat Essa (Jesus), all prophets are highly respectable to Muslims.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> Nope. When i was 15 i had 15 year old girlfriends. Now in my 20th i have girls who are in their 20th. Sure younger flirt but i would feel pathetic if i would have to date a child...



right... mathematically precise life you have... not much care for nature-ordered feelings... you deny your feelings because the perverted western social laws are playing big-brother, yes??



MarkusS said:


> 1. I don´t dictate your life. If you want make out with children thats your decission.
> 
> 2. When a 15 year old flirts with me at a club i simply tell her to move on.
> 
> 3. She wouldn´t care.



please calmly question your points.



ranjeet said:


> Potential pedophile spotted.



right... and the recent high court judgement ( lucknow ) declaring age of muslim marriage to start at 15, and without need for parental consent??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Redhawk said:


> _This such a false premise that it is ludicrous. And the fools actually believe this!_
> 
> You nailed it, doppelganger!



What else can you expect from this nutcase called Anjem Chaudary... Not sure why Brits still let him stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

The_Showstopper said:


> What else can you expect from this nutcase called Anjem Chaudary... Not sure why Brits still let him stay.



because he is a british government creation... can you imagine bashar al-assad living as peacefully in england as grand sheikh anjem choudhry??


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> right... mathematically precise life you have... not much care for nature-ordered feelings... you deny your feelings because the perverted western social laws are playing big-brother, yes??
> 
> 
> 
> please calmly question your points.
> 
> 
> 
> right... and the recent high court judgement ( lucknow ) declaring age of muslim marriage to start at 15, and without need for parental consent??




you defend this? This is plain and simple sick:


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> you defend this? This is plain and simple sick:



don't be ridiculous... look at the age of either the male or the female.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> don't be ridiculous... look at the age of either the male or the female.




They are child brides. You defend this practice.


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> right... and the recent high court judgement ( lucknow ) declaring age of muslim marriage to start at 15, and without need for parental consent??


Muslim personal law was cited in the judgement not Indian Law, Thats why we want Uniform civil code to protect little girls from potential pedophiles.



jamahir said:


> don't be ridiculous... look at the age of either the male or the female.


is the girl too old for your liking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

There can be no justification for the Paris attacks - speaks to a mental sickness - that allows this violence, religion or ideology is just an excuse. 

Whatever these guy's did - no justification at all.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> They are child brides. You defend this practice.



and those are forced marriages... in rural areas.

you never answered these my points...

1. how will you censor the minds of those ladies who like me.

2. why was the british lady teacher arrested when the relations were consensual.

3. why should you defend elton john and that gay actor from "lord of the rings".


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> you defend this? This is plain and simple sick:








West is pure from sin, east is the root of all evil. (Sarcasm)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> is the girl too old for your liking?



will you be calling for a gay hotline for relations not from the same gotra ( clan ) and jaat ( caste )??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tahsin

They had several warnings, offered police protection, an office previously fire-bombed and they still go on to incite. Was it worth the 12 lives and few more today for the sake of mocking people's faith and getting a few cheap laughs? I guess they thought it was. They're not laughing now, are they? Don't get me wrong, what these animals did is not excusable. But they had this coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

i suppose to console the feelings of markus, we must start a "elton john appreciation thread"... who will help me in gathering photos and life of sir elton...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> will you be calling for a gay hotline for relations not from the same gotra ( clan ) and jaat ( caste )??


Lol getting personal when get caught with your pants down in kindergarten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

tahsin said:


> They had several warnings, offered police protection, an office previously fire-bombed and they still go on to incite. Was it worth the 12 lives and few more today for the sake of mocking people's faith and getting a few cheap laughs? I guess they thought it was. They're not laughing now, are they? Don't get me wrong, what these animals did is not excusable. But they had this coming.




Yes it was worth it. I never saw so much Mohamed caricatures ever before. They died for a greater good. They are martyrs. Never bow down infront barbarians.


----------



## jamahir

@MarkusS 

this your hero?? oh, what a cute couple... sir elton and his husband, and their baby... such a happy family...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> i suppose to console the feelings of markus, we must start a "elton john appreciation thread"... who will help me in gathering photos and life of sir elton...




i consider homosexuality a normal thing. If two persons of same gender want marry, who am i to judge? Both are over 18 and can freely decide. A child can not.



jamahir said:


> @MarkusS
> 
> this your hero?? oh, what a cute couple... sir elton and his husband, and their baby... such a happy family...




absolutely.


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Lol getting personal when get caught with your pants down in kindergarten.



well, you can go challenge that high court in india... tell that judge and committee what you tell me... post some photos of your grand arguing.


----------



## MarkusS

Alienoz_TR said:


> West is pure from sin, east is the root of all evil. (Sarcasm)




none of the women there is under 18.


----------



## flameboard

*The author could do with some more research on Islam.*



mujhaidind said:


> Contrary to popular misconception, Islam does not mean peace but rather means submission to the commands of Allah alone



Islam does mean Peace. Muslim means one who submits. Althought some take Islam to mean submission as well. But The root word of Islam is Salam which means peace.



mujhaidind said:


> This is because the Messenger Muhammad said, "Whoever insults a Prophet kill him."



It's not as simple as that. There are no sources listed nor is there context.

The portrays very little knowledge of Islam or is deliberately not conveying everything that he should.


----------



## mujhaidind

ranjeet said:


> Lol getting personal when get caught with your pants down in kindergarten.


Males are attracted towards younger females. And vice-versa. I know a 40 year old guy who married a 15 year old. 
Such cases are common among Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> @MarkusS
> 
> this your hero?? oh, what a cute couple... sir elton and his husband, and their baby... such a happy family...


I heard Gaddafi got caught hiding like a rat in this hole.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> none of the women there is under 18.



no, no... you are absolutely right... sir elton's baby is over 18, that supreme age where intelligence explodes in one's mind... sir elton's baby has elected to live with a gay couple.


----------



## ranjeet

mujhaidind said:


> Males are attracted towards younger females. And vice-versa. I know a 40 year old guy who married a 15 year old.
> Such cases are common among Muslims


Yeah heard it was a booming business in Hyderabad to get young girls married to foreigners for few days in exchange for money.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The-Authority said:


> Has a Muslim made fun of a christian belief or any religion for that matter in something so mainstream? It's pretty simple, we don't make fun of your faith so leave ours alone. If you provoke people in the name of freedom of expression, bad things can happen.



The Muslims, already in their declaration of faith deny the Trinity.
This is HERESY, so off with their heads...

Or maybe be a little relaxed about it...


----------



## jamahir

mujhaidind said:


> Males are attracted towards younger females. And vice-versa. I know a 40 year old guy who married a 15 year old.
> Such cases are common among Muslims



it is a universal desire... but i must ask @MarkusS, since when did this "over 18 is a adult" start in the west??

edit : what is the age of consent in italy now, and what was before ?? 



ranjeet said:


> I heard Gaddafi got caught hiding like a rat in this hole.



what is the connection to this talk??


----------



## Azizam

Hasbara Buster said:


> Try publishing insulting cartoons about Judaism or Israel in France, you can't.


















Reaction of Jews to these cartoons shows that the Jews are far more matured and civilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> none of the women there is under 18.



18 or 17 or 19. Does it matter? 

I was talking about a corrupt degenerated society, which doesnt produce mothers, but instead whores. And glorify immorality. Thats the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

jamahir said:


> it is a universal desire... but i must ask @MarkusS, since when did this "over 18 is a adult" start??


Markus was probably touched by his uncle/priest in his childhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> it is a universal desire... but i must ask @MarkusS, since when did this "over 18 is a adult" start in the west??
> 
> 
> 
> what is the connection to this talk??




It started when also child work was banned and protection was installed. You still can´t tell me why i should exploit a child who can´t judge its own doings properly?


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Yeah heard it was a booming business in Hyderabad to get young girls married to foreigners for few days in exchange for money.



that is forced marriage... same as forced marriages among hindus.



MarkusS said:


> It started when also child work was banned and protection was installed. You still can´t tell me why i should exploit a child who can´t judge its own doings properly?



so you put this "child" into school and turn him into a capitalist stock broker and consumer of useless consumer items??

please re-look at post# 371... i have edited in a question about italy.


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> that is forced marriage... same as forced marriages among hindus.


nope that is prostitution under the disguise of marriage. Shameful but considering you view about little girls I am sure you won't find nothing wrong in it. You are already justifying it.


----------



## Shot-Caller

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Muslims, already in their declaration of faith deny the Trinity.
> This is HERESY, so off with their heads...
> 
> Or maybe be a little relaxed about it...


Taking lives is not acceptable, same goes for disrespecting a religion.


----------



## jamahir

mujhaidind said:


> Markus was probably touched by his uncle/priest in his childhood.



and he must be getting sweaty looking at the two males in post# 372.


----------



## MarkusS

Alienoz_TR said:


> 18 or 17 or 19. Does it matter?
> 
> I was talking about a corrupt degenerated society, which doesnt produce mothers, but instead whores. And glorify immorality. Thats the west.




Thats the west:



























Go suck it and pray in your madrassa


----------



## tahsin

MarkusS said:


> Yes it was worth it. I never saw so much Mohamed caricatures ever before. They died for a greater good. They are martyrs. Never bow down infront barbarians.


It was deliberate provocation by Charlie, and routinely. They know it is blasphemous according to Muslims to depict the Prophet and by doing so they were taking a big risk. If the West wants to send the Muslims back then so be it, but they cannot make fun of their Prophet/religion. That's the way Muslims view this. The West no right to criticise a religion they do not follow. You will find Muslims never mock Jesus/Christianity.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> and he must be getting sweaty looking at the two males in post# 372.



nice. getting personal now.  Too be honest i´m pretty sure that i get hot girls...who are not children...something you can only dream about



tahsin said:


> It was deliberate provocation by Charlie, and routinely. They know it is blasphemous according to Muslims to depict the Prophet and by doing so they were taking a big risk. If the West wants to send the Muslims back then so be it, but they cannot make fun of their Prophet/religion. That's the way Muslims view this. The West no right to criticise a religion they do not follow. You will find Muslims never mock Jesus/Christianity.




We can make fun about anything. Thats the law here. suck it up. And i don´t care if you mock jesus and i´m christian.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The-Authority said:


> No one supports the killings. All Im saying is why do you have to hurt the religious sentiments? Some people may be fine with other's making fun of their religion. Muslims are not. Why is it so hard for you to understand? Its like forcefully feeding a vegetarian meat and expecting him to stay quiet. There are certain lines people must not cross and respect each other's faith.



I think you need to understand the Laws of Jante...

You're not to think you are anything special.
You're not to think _you_ are as good as _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ are smarter than _we_ are.
You're not to convince yourself that _you_ are better than _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ know more than _we_ do.
You're not to think _you_ are more important than _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ are good at anything.
You're not to laugh at _us_.
You're not to think anyone cares about _you_.
You're not to think _you_ can teach _us_ anything.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> Thats the west:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go suck it and pray in your madrassa















MarkusS said:


> It started when also child work was banned and protection was installed. You still can´t tell me why i should exploit a child who can´t judge its own doings properly?





ranjeet said:


> nope that is prostitution under the disguise of marriage. Shameful but considering you view about little girls I am sure you won't find nothing wrong in it. You are already justifying it.



so you two having achieved "adulthood" at the exact hour you turned of 18, are superior to me or to anyone else exactly how?? are you both slaves to your society/culture or free minds?? what has been your contribution to humanity??



MarkusS said:


> nice. getting personal now.  Too be honest i´m pretty sure that i get hot girls...who are not children...something you can only dream about



no, you were first to get personal, along with @ranjeet... you were trying to bully me and mujhaidind and insult hazrat muhammad... shouldn't the least be to ban you from pdf??

edit : besides, you didn't tell me punishment for those ladies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

A.P. Richelieu said:


> I think you need to understand the Laws of Jante...
> 
> You're not to think you are anything special.
> You're not to think _you_ are as good as _we_ are.
> You're not to think _you_ are smarter than _we_ are.
> You're not to convince yourself that _you_ are better than _we_ are.
> You're not to think _you_ know more than _we_ do.
> You're not to think _you_ are more important than _we_ are.
> You're not to think _you_ are good at anything.
> You're not to laugh at _us_.
> You're not to think anyone cares about _you_.
> You're not to think _you_ can teach _us_ anything.


What are you on about?


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> so you two having achieved "adulthood" at the exact hour you turned of 18, are superior to me or to anyone else exactly how?? are you both slaves to your society/culture or free minds?? what has been your contribution to humanity??




i study engineering and hope to contribute in that field. As for your other statement.

Look i´m in my early 20th. I consider myself as relative smart. I´m interested in science, sport, technology. I want be able to exchange my interests with my girl. Thats almost impossible with a 15 year old girl. My girl is my partner, not just a sex toy for me. I also would find it weird. I´m tall and much into fitness. I compete at natural bodybuilding competitions and would find it weird to have sex with a 15 year old girl. I would feel pathetic. People would think i´m a coward to not dating a girl my age. We come from different cultures so thats maybe the problem. You cant uderstand me and i cant understand you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The Muslims, already in their declaration of faith deny the Trinity.
> This is HERESY, so off with their heads...
> 
> Or maybe be a little relaxed about it...



the trinity isn't valid according to common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> the trinity isn't valid according to common sense.




why do you insult my religion? I´m catholic.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> i study engineering and hope to contribute in that field. As for your other statement.
> 
> Look i´m in my early 20th. I consider myself as relative smart. I´m interested in science, sport, technology. I want be able to exchange my interests with my girl. Thats almost impossible with a 15 year old girl. My girl is my partner, not just a sex toy for me. I also would find it weird. I´m tall and much into fitness. I compete at natural bodybuilding competitions and would find it weird to have sex with a 15 year old girl. I would feel pathetic. People would think i´m a coward to not dating a girl my age. We come from different cultures so thats maybe the problem. You cant uderstand me and i cant understand you.



i would suggest... and here i am not demeaning you... i would suggest a people's movement in europe and usa to challenge the hypocrite and unnatural laws, including about capitalism and social welfare.

now that would be a brave task to do.


----------



## Aepsilons

Sirs @WebMaster , @Horus , @Oscar , @waz , @Chak Bamu , @Hakan , @Hu Songshan , @Serpentine , @Adios Amigo , @blain2 , @Emmie , @Jango , @Manticore , @T-Faz ---- can we please close this thread? 


Sincerely,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasbara Buster

MarkusS said:


> Thats the west:




Don't forget white phosphorus bombs, depleted uranium, missiles, napalm, Nagasaki, Hiroshima, both world wars, all the terrible religious wars throughout history, a very long list of crimes against humanity and absolutely unprecedented horror and terror in the history of mankind. Totally unmatched by any other civilization on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> i would suggest... and here i am not demeaning you... i would suggest a people's movement in europe and usa to challenge the hypocrite and unnatural laws, including about capitalism and social welfare.
> 
> now that would be a brave task to do.




what do you think about our people?


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> so you two having achieved "adulthood" at the exact hour you turned of 18, are superior to me or to anyone else exactly how?? are you both slaves to your society/culture or free minds?? what has been your contribution to humanity??
> 
> 
> 
> no, you were first to get personal, along with @ranjeet... you were trying to bully me and mujhaidind and insult hazrat muhammad... shouldn't the least be to ban you from pdf??
> 
> edit : besides, you didn't tell me punishment for those ladies.


So you achieved your adulthood the very first time you had a boner, that's great. 

I didn't get personal I just put it in one word, well two words actually what you trying to boast about in one sentence.


----------



## MarkusS

Hasbara Buster said:


> Don't forget white phosperous bombs, depleted uranium, napalm, Nagasaki, Hiroshima, both world wars, all the religious wars throughout history, a very long list of crimes against humanity and absolutely unprecedented horror and terror in the history of mankind.




The brightest light createst the darkest shadow


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> what do you think about our people?



many good and capable people but living under anti-democracy regimes and anti-nature laws.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> many good and capable people but living under anti-democracy regimes and anti-nature laws.



well tell me, what was our best time in your opinion?


----------



## Armstrong

@Gabriel92 - Brother, today while watching CNN I saw that many French Muslims were protesting against this act of barbarity as well and were condemning it in the strongest terms possible alongside their countrymen; do you think that'll help in understanding that Muslims and especially European Muslims do not stand for this terrible act and are loyal and proud citizens of their countries ?


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> So you achieved your adulthood the very first time you had a boner, that's great.



do you want to logically question you on that??

this is the first thread i became angry with anyone, but let us review in our minds where this started.

i operate on logic and common sense... i don't go by laws of western world or their influenced societies.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MarkusS said:


> i study engineering and hope to contribute in that field. As for your other statement.
> 
> Look i´m in my early 20th. I consider myself as relative smart. I´m interested in science, sport, technology. I want be able to exchange my interests with my girl. Thats almost impossible with a 15 year old girl. My girl is my partner, not just a sex toy for me. I also would find it weird. I´m tall and much into fitness. I compete at natural bodybuilding competitions and would find it weird to have sex with a 15 year old girl. I would feel pathetic. People would think i´m a coward to not dating a girl my age. We come from different cultures so thats maybe the problem. You cant uderstand me and i cant understand you.



When you grow older, dating young chicks would be show of courage. Time will teach, you 'll see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> do you want to logically question you on that??
> 
> this is the first thread i became angry with anyone, but let us review in our minds where this started.
> 
> i operate on logic and common sense... i don't go by laws of western world or their influenced societies.


Nope you operate on your own idiocy and try to rationalize it with whatever you can grab on to and mix it with your hatred for Hinduism.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> well tell me, what was our best time in your opinion?



1. the influence of athens ( if greece can be called west ).

2. the brief time of alexander the great.

3. when contemporary to al-andalus.

4. rennaisance, industrial revolution, french revolution... here i do not include russia because i see russia as east.

5. post world war non-military achievements.

6. if the west decides to allow elon musk to lead it.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> 1. the influence of athens ( if greece can be called west ).
> 
> 2. the brief time of alexander the great.
> 
> 3. when contemporary to al-andalus.
> 
> 4. rennaisance, industrial revolution, french revolution... here i do not include russia because i see russia as east.
> 
> 5. post world war non-military achievements.
> 
> 6. if the west decides to allow elon musk to lead it.




you forgot the roman empire...beside that i´m not a that big fan of Musk. Alot of his work is hot air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Nope you operate on your own idiocy and try to rationalize it with whatever you can grab on to and mix it with your hatred for Hinduism.



then you can continue to deny-deride-declaim socialism and islam, and come to all those threads where i am arguing a position, and jump in with my opposition.



MarkusS said:


> you forgot the roman empire...beside that i´m not a that big fan of Musk. Alot of his work is hot air.



yes i forgot rome in the heat of making a list.

elon musk is a genius at least in space travel.


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> then you can continue to deny-deride-declaim socialism and islam, and come to all those threads where i am arguing a position, and jump in with my opposition.


Don't flatter yourself, I just stumbled on that gem by chance.


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Don't flatter yourself, I just stumbled on that gem by chance.



well, you can expect passionate arguments from me to continue... you will have more chances.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The-Authority said:


> Last time I checked ISIS extremists were going around capturing cities, you think there were no forces present to stop them? When there's a war unexpected things happen. In your head war against all the Muslims is a piece of cake for France. I wonder if the actual owners of those weapons are as confident as you LOL



ISIS were fighting the Muslim armies that You believe will defeat the West.
Then the Muslim armies went crying to daddy which spanked ISIS.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> then you can continue to deny-deride-declaim socialism and islam, and come to all those threads where i am arguing a position, and jump in with my opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> yes i forgot rome in the heat of making a list.
> 
> elon musk is a genius at least in space travel.




peace. 

P.s: my big rolemodel is Wernher von Braun. A titanic person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Armstrong said:


> @Gabriel92 - Brother, today while watching CNN I saw that many French Muslims were protesting against this act of barbarity as well and were condemning it in the strongest terms possible alongside their countrymen; do you think that'll help in understanding that Muslims and especially European Muslims do not stand for this terrible act and are loyal and proud citizens of their countries ?



Do you really want to know what i think ?
For sure it won't. And there will be even more attacks targeting muslims,maybe 3 persons are saying 'we're against that etc.',but if you go off camera,you'll see that for them,it is a good action,and i even saw that some says that there should be more attacks against kuffars.
You offered them houses,money,free care etc,but when they're always critizing your country,and even insulting it,so they don't respect it,some of our people think like "enough of that". ("I will phuck france until she loves me",Will you accept if i come in your country,you offer me house,money,free care,welfare etc.,and i always insult your country,want to convert it to christianism,and say "I will phuck your country until your country loves me" ? )


----------



## Ahmad1996

Gabriel92 said:


> Do you really want to know what i think ?
> For sure it won't. And there will be even more attacks targeting muslims,maybe 3 persons are saying 'we're against that etc.',but if you go off camera,you'll see that for them,it is a good action,and i even saw that some says that there should be more attacks against kuffars.
> You offered them houses,money,free care etc,but when they're always critizing your country,and even insulting it,so they don't respect it,some of our people think like "enough of that". ("I will phuck france until she loves me",Will you accept if i come in your country,you offer me house,money,free care,welfare etc.,and i always insult your country,want to convert it to christianism,and say "I will phuck your country until your country loves me" ? )


 
Think that last line for Kashmir, Palestine etc too


----------



## Armstrong

Gabriel92 said:


> Do you really want to know what i think ?
> For sure it won't. And there will be even more attacks targeting muslims,maybe 3 persons are saying 'we're against that etc.',but if you go off camera,you'll see that for them,it is a good action,and i even saw that some says that there should be more attacks against kuffars.
> You offered them houses,money,free care etc,but when they're always critizing your country,and even insulting it,so they don't respect it,some of our people think like "enough of that". ("I will phuck france until she loves me",Will you accept if i come in your country,you offer me house,money,free care,welfare etc.,and i always insult your country,want to convert it to christianism,and say "I will phuck your country until your country loves me" ? )



But how can you say that ? Even here in Pakistan the people are condemning it and we're more than a thousand miles away; how can you doubt the loyalty of French Muslims in particular and European Muslims in general who've resoundingly condemned this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Armstrong said:


> But how can you say that ? Even here in Pakistan the people are condemning it and we're more than a thousand miles away; how can you doubt the loyalty of French Muslims in particular and European Muslims in general who've resoundingly condemned this ?



You should live here to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Ahmad1996 said:


> Think that last line for Kashmir, Palestine etc too


Bravo,you summed up the problem in community in one line.


----------



## Armstrong

Gabriel92 said:


> You should live here to understand.



I don't live in France but I do know that the French Muslims who've taken to the social media or taken to that city square in Paris to protest against this heinous acts deserve to be heard and deserve to be given the courtesy of not being painted with the same brush as these terrorists !

Just ask @PWFI - Hes a French Pakistani; unless I've forgotten he called it 'darkest or saddest' day in France. He feels the pain and the anger of the injustice that happened; does he and countless many French Muslims like him not deserve to be heard ?

Brother don't do this; the sanctity of your Nation depends upon solidarity right now and not ostracization of French Muslims the vast majority of whom are perfectly honest and upright proud citizens of France who're are appalled by what happened.

Think of the policeman who died !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

MarkusS said:


> Thats the west:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go suck it and pray in your madrassa


That’s funny that you would use these images if you actually go to the companies that make these you'd probably be in shock by the number of Muslims working there.


----------



## Shot-Caller

A.P. Richelieu said:


> ISIS were fighting the Muslim armies that You believe will defeat the West.
> Then the Muslim armies went crying to daddy which spanked ISIS.


I mentioned ISIS as an example of war. What happened to the spanker in Afghanistan? What about the soviets? These superpowers have only been able to complete their missions where already civil wars were going on within. Otherwise they've tried and failed.


----------



## MarkusS

jamahir said:


> well, you can expect passionate arguments from me to continue... you will have more chances.



let me show you what makes me proud to be catholic. The way i saw my religion changed dramatical in the last two years. I was proud for our great history, the giant cathedrals and all that. I was proud for rome. I´m aware of my failures. I´m a selfcentered and often arrogant and narcistic person. And i often fall in this habit. Luckily our church has a leader who shows us the way:













ozzy22 said:


> That’s funny that you would use these images if you actually go to the companies that make these you'd probably be in shock by the number of Muslims working there.




There is not one in the department i work at. Well Darioush is from Iran but an atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

France denies freedom of speech to deny to the allegations of wartime deaths of Armenians a century ago but allows these inciting cartoons.


----------



## ozzy22

A.P. Richelieu said:


> ISIS were fighting the Muslim armies that You believe will defeat the West.
> Then the Muslim armies went crying to daddy which spanked ISIS.


It didn’t take that much for you to lose this civilized facade did it? Let’s not take about ISIS and its connection to the West as it might be a bit embarrassing.


MarkusS said:


> There is not one in the department i work at. Well Darioush is from Iran but an atheist.



Most of the major American companies (the leader of the West) all have decent number of Muslims working there in high positions and nobody cares about your department.

By the way you told a member not to attack your religion but you have attacked Islam. You're just full of contradictions aren't you?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

jamahir said:


> i participate in design of a clock-less microprocessor... not one person from india or china have designed a microprocessor... so this single muslim ( me ) has done something that 3+ billion people on earth have not.
> 
> -----
> @Donatello @waz @Pakistani shaheens
> 
> don't i make fair argument??



I know a few Indians which has designed microprocessors. 
I have done a complete microprocessor several times.
Not just participated...

And as Trevor Mudge, professor at the University of Michigan, 
the most respected University for Computer Architecture said.

Clockless microprocessors are great, except they are 
* twice the size
* half the performance
* twice the power consumption 
of normal microprocessors.


----------



## Gabriel92

Armstrong said:


> I don't live in France but I do know that the French Muslims who've taken to the social media or taken to that city square in Paris to protest against this heinous acts deserve to be heard and deserve to be given the courtesy of not being painted with the same brush as these terrorists !
> 
> Just ask @PWFI - Hes a French Pakistani; unless I've forgotten he called it 'darkest or saddest' day in France. He feels the pain and the anger of the injustice that happened; does he and countless many French Muslims like him not deserve to be heard ?
> 
> Brother don't do this; the sanctity of your Nation depends upon solidarity right now and not ostracization of French Muslims the vast majority of whom are perfectly honest and upright proud citizens of France who're are appalled by what happened.
> 
> Think of the policeman who died !



Never said all were bad and terrorists.
There are many of them that are respecting our country,who wants to thank and defend our country. (Just for exemple,Many are joining the police (like the police officer,Ahmad that has been cowardly murdered,and even the far rightist are thanking him and men like him ) the armed forces,even the special forces...)
But sadly,a small part of them are like that and respectful toward our country.


----------



## Armstrong

Gabriel92 said:


> But sadly,a small part of them are like that and respectful toward our country.



Are you sure about that ? I remember reading a survey about British Muslims who identified more with being 'British' than the Britishers themselves; I wouldn't be terribly surprised if the same were true of French Muslims.


----------



## jamahir

MarkusS said:


> let me show you what makes me proud to be catholic. The way i saw my religion changed dramatical in the last two years. I was proud for our great history, the giant cathedrals and all that. I was proud for rome. I´m aware of my failures. I´m a selfcentered and often arrogant and narcistic person. And i often fall in this habit. Luckily our church has a leader who shows us the way:



i am socialist and do not pray, but i do accept when even religious ( mysticism-believing ) people do something good... good according to common sense... and those pictures do show that.

i would like your pope to give a speech in the uno, just like the current imam of all muslims, muammar gaddafi, did in 2009... this is not comparison i am making, just that the pope would be a better representor of the west than its present political leaders.

i respect the discipline and methodical work of western peoples and i wish india ( and south asia ) had those qualities... with of course socialism as the guiding ideology.

peace to you.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

tahsin said:


> They had several warnings, offered police protection, an office previously fire-bombed and they still go on to incite. Was it worth the 12 lives and few more today for the sake of mocking people's faith and getting a few cheap laughs? I guess they thought it was. They're not laughing now, are they? Don't get me wrong, what these animals did is not excusable. But they had this coming.




Neither are the perpetrators laughing.
They are burning in hell for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Gabriel92

Armstrong said:


> Are you sure about that ? I remember reading a survey about British Muslims who identified more with being 'British' than the Britishers themselves; I wouldn't be terribly surprised if the same were true of French Muslims.



Ask to the muslims in the Banlieue if they identifie themselves as French.
Less than 15% of them will probably say yes,the rest will say "Nique ta mère".
Come here and ask them,you'll see.


----------



## Dem!god

its amazing, first go to their country, stand in long queues for visa and checkup... and when once u enter there start bullshiting ur nonsense, and then take out a gun and kill their people..... in the mean time, live a life there which u would hv never been able to live in ur home country, earning in euro, using their free social service, and then try to make the same place, as hell as your previous society was at home... 

france is the birth place of liberty, equality and fraternity.... the french revolution of 1789 is a unprecedented event in world history, for the first time elitist became common... and the common man voice became equivalent.... 
if muslims are so, offended why not just leave the country...even french will be happy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Gabriel92 said:


> Ask to the muslims in the Banlieue if they identifie themselves as French.
> Less than 15% of them will probably say yes,the rest will say "Nique ta mère".
> Come here and ask them,you'll see.



@PWFI is this true ?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The-Authority said:


> Taking lives is not acceptable, same goes for disrespecting a religion.



Thats what You think.
I can't respect a religion where the priests molest children, and the religious organisation tries to cover up.
I can't respect a religion which says it is peaceful, but where followers continuously threatens with violence.

When will Muslims stop denying the trinity from their minarets?
Once then, we can start discussing respect for other religions.


----------



## PWFI

Armstrong said:


> @PWFI is this true ?


15% is exagerated, more then 70-80% would identifie themselves as french, the rest are hypocrites since they don't feel french but don't want to go and live in their respective country because of standard of life there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

A.P. Richelieu said:


> I know a few Indians which has designed microprocessors.



entirely new design or something with arm architecture or sparc?? because there is a indian government program since 2008 called "india microprocessor program" which calls for a locally designed processor... they started with opensparc/linux as the platform but that project more or less died in 2010... ( Why a made-in-India chip remains chimeric - Livemint )... no locally designed yet.

if your indian friends are so confident, they can form a group and approach the indian ministry of info. tech. ( Government of India, Department of Electronics and Information Technology (DeitY) : Home Page ) and convince the ministry for a contract... it was a high-profile project.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> I have done a complete microprocessor several times.
> Not just participated...



can you give the specifications?? did you write the operating system too??



A.P. Richelieu said:


> And as Trevor Mudge, professor at the University of Michigan,
> the most respected University for Computer Architecture said.
> 
> Clockless microprocessors are great, except they are
> * twice the size
> * half the performance
> * twice the power consumption
> of normal microprocessors.



1. you are talking of the extra signalling lines for asynchronous communication... but by constantly simplflying the architecture ( instruction set, i/o architecture etc ) the size can be reduced... for example, my design has less than 20 instructions.

2. i don't see why that should be... what processor does the professor take as reference??

3. it should be less than the current clocked processors, especially with optimizations like in #1.


----------



## PWFI

Gabriel92 said:


> Ask to the muslims in the Banlieue if they identifie themselves as French.
> Less than 15% of them will probably say yes,the rest will say* "Nique ta mère"*.
> Come here and ask them,you'll see.


Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai, évitons les clichées en ce moment de tristesse.


----------



## Gabriel92

PWFI said:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai, évitons les clichées en ce moment de tristesse.



Chacun à le droit de se forger une opinion.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The-Authority said:


> I mentioned ISIS as an example of war. What happened to the spanker in Afghanistan? What about the soviets? These superpowers have only been able to complete their missions where already civil wars were going on within. Otherwise they've tried and failed.




US spanked the Taliban in Afghanistan until they got fed up.
Simply not worth it.
Russia was spanked by US money.


----------



## jamahir

PWFI said:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai, évitons les clichées en ce moment de tristesse.



translation, please... of your point and his point.


----------



## PWFI

Gabriel92 said:


> Chacun à le droit de se forger une opinion.


Tu as tout à fais le droit d'avoir ton opinion, mais sauf que la réalité est bien différente, je fréquente très souvent les jeunes de la cité je n'es jamais entendu ce genre de propos "nique ta mère". Peut etre que les opinions varie selon les cités.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

jamahir said:


> entirely new design or something with arm architecture or sparc?? because there is a indian government program since 2008 called "india microprocessor program" which calls for a locally designed processor... they started with opensparc/linux as the platform but that project more or less died in 2010... ( Why a made-in-India chip remains chimeric - Livemint )... no locally designed yet.
> 
> if your indian friends are so confident, they can form a group and approach the indian ministry of info. tech. ( Government of India, Department of Electronics and Information Technology (DeitY) : Home Page ) and convince the ministry for a contract... it was a high-profile project.
> 
> 
> 
> can you give the specifications?? did you write the operating system too??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. you are talking of the extra signalling lines for asynchronous communication... but by constantly simplflying the architecture ( instruction set, i/o architecture etc ) the size can be reduced... for example, my design has less than 20 instructions.
> 
> 2. i don't see why that should be... what processor does the professor take as reference??
> 
> 3. it should be less than the current clocked processors, especially with optimizations like in #1.


 
Not the right thread for such a discussion...


----------



## PWFI

jamahir said:


> translation, please... of your point and his point.


Gabriel said only 15% muslims of France identifie themselves as french while the rest of them (mainly from ghettos) gonna insult you ("nique ta mère"). I told him that's not true, around 70-80% identifie themselves as french.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

PWFI said:


> Tu as tout à fais le droit d'avoir ton opinion, mais sauf que la réalité est bien différente, je fréquente très souvent les jeunes de la cité je n'es jamais entendu ce genre de propos "nique ta mère". Peut etre que les opinions varie selon les cités.



Sans doutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

I often wonder, if you are offended by a newspaper/magazine/youtube/tv channel/ then why dont you just stop watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

A.P. Richelieu said:


> US spanked the Taliban in Afghanistan until they got fed up.
> Simply not worth it.
> Russia was spanked by US money.


----------



## PWFI

Gabriel92 said:


> Sans doutes.


Tu participe au rassemblement, ce dimanche?


----------



## Gabriel92

PWFI said:


> Tu participe au rassemblement, ce dimanche?



Non.
Puisque cette marche n'est pour moi,pas une sorte d'hommage aux victimes de cet attentat,mais une simple manœuvre politique,ce qui est triste.
Et toi ?


----------



## The SC

C130 said:


> just saying we wouldn't lose our head and go on religious inspired killing spree
> I've seen countless videos online of Muslims destroying churches/bibles and persecuting Christian minorities yet you hardly hear a lick of it, and no retaliation either.
> 
> and it's not Charlie hates Muslim they only do it cause Muslims get so p offed about it.


You skip all the destructions of mosques in Iraq and Afghanistan or the Palestinians occupied territories in the hundreds and thousands with millions of Muslim lives lost to, should one say Christian America, Judeo-christian America - Usrael - Europe!?
We just say the US or Usrael or the name as England or France for instance, not Christianity or Judaism (called Zionism now a days for some reason...) which are the real culprits since the old crusades. but when someone from a Muslim country, or affiliated to Islam does something "wrong", than it Islam and Muslims that are blamed even if the assassins like in the late French case are mainly born and raised French citizens!!!
I am not for any form or shape of extremism but I can see it from all sides, it is not a Muslim monopole, far from it, the Muslims are the real victims of the extremism we are witnessing today, and they are awakening to this fact.
Take this example of the two brothers in this French killing spray, why would they be screaming their allegiance to Al Qaeda in Yemen? Dropping their ID cards in the car and killing a Muslim Policeman, with four Jews killed today in a Jewish supermarket in Paris in a related incident? And France just announced a day or two before that it was sending an aircraft carrier to the middle east to join the Americans in their fight against terrorism!
It sounds fishy... to say the least. We are getting accustomed to false flag operations here and there aiming singularly at blaming Muslims if not Islam as a whole. But when one takes a closer look at what is going on, he/she can see clearly that the Muslims are being framed (and killed wholesale) to justify... some "intervention" or another.
Islam is a religion of peace between humans, but when the peace principle is breached in its essence, it is very difficult to enforce any form of peace, It is thus clear that some people do not want peace between humans for some reasons that reason itself ignores.
I'll ask anyone on this forum or at least on this thread to answer a simple question, with no regard to religion at all. If someone, anyone, imposes a fight on you in a street, by hitting you and hurting you badly, your natural (even beyond your reason ) reaction will be to defend yourself, in doing so, he and his friends start calling you a terrorist and gang up on you and beat you more. use some empathy and say what would you feel and what would be the reaction if members of your family or friends try to reason the gang... before an all out fight takes place.
This is exactly what has been going on with the Muslim world in colonizations and afterwards.


----------



## tahsin

MarkusS said:


> nice. getting personal now.  Too be honest i´m pretty sure that i get hot girls...who are not children...something you can only dream about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can make fun about anything. Thats the law here. suck it up. And i don´t care if you mock jesus and i´m christian.


But don't you think it's deliberate provocation, knowing it was going to make some hotheads really angry, possibly to the point of even seeking revenge? Notice the two fanatics shouted out they had avenged the Prophet. Since it is okay to mock Muslims according to you, is it okay to call black people the N word, Chinese the C word, etc, etc. in magazines and other major publications?


----------



## PWFI

Gabriel92 said:


> Non.
> Puisque cette marche n'est pour moi,pas une sorte d'hommage aux victimes de cet attentat,mais une simple manœuvre politique,ce qui est triste.
> Et toi ?


Je suis d'accord avec toi que c'est plus une manoeuvre politique, mais je pense qu'il faut participer a cette manifestation pour montrer notre Unité National, cette manifestation va envoyer un message fort à ce qui sont contre la république. J'espère que Marine le-Pen va y participer,en tout je coise les doigts croisée.
Je suis en train de préparer un groupe d'une centaine de personnes, pour le moment je suis a 67 participants su^r.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Spinifex

Jaanbaz said:


> So you are pretty similar to the Wahabi extremists. You want to destroy all Muslim countries who probably aren't even involved in terrorism. All extremists belong in sewers.


No, I don't actually. I want Moslem countries to be stable, prosperous countries and legitimate members of the world community. But the fact is extremism breeds extremism. Hate breeds hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> Why would I?
> You are the one acting tough here and calling muslims cowards and lazy.



Sarcasm is clearly lost on you for your making such a ridiculous statement. And I'm not acting tough at all. I'm calling a spade a spade. What I have written is perfectly clear to the whole world. Why are so many Moslem countries so backward, lawless, and underdeveloped? It is because the people of these countries haven't got what it takes to develop and make progress: they are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and unproductive. If you want people to respect your religion and people, do something constructive like developing your countries. The people of these countries ought to stop being lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and unproductive then they will earn the respect of others. Before you start attacking and criticising other countries, get your own house in order. And anyway, many Moslems insult us calling Westerners all sorts of names. If you don't want to be attacked and insulted, don't start it.


----------



## jamahir

Redhawk said:


> Sarcasm is clearly lost on you for your making a ridiculous statement. And I'm not acting tough at all. I'm calling a spade a spade. What I have written is perfectly clear to the whole world. Why are so many Moslem countries so backward, lawless, and underdeveloped? It is because the people of these countries haven't got what it takes to develop and make progress. Before you start attacking and criticising other countries, get your own house in order. And anyway, many Moslems insult us calling Westerners all sorts of names. If you don't want to be attacked and insulted, don't start it.



we will of course ignore the regime-changes the western governments arranged in socialist ( progressed ) muslim nations since decades.


----------



## Red Spinifex

jamahir said:


> we will of course ignore the regime-changes the western governments arranged in socialist ( progressed ) muslim nations since decades.



All you are doing here is trying to shift blame onto the West for the shortcomings and failures of the people of these countries to develop and make progress. Not good enough! You'll have to do better than that.


----------



## Rasengan

> Why are so many Moslem countries so backward, lawless, and underdeveloped?



The world is much larger than Australia thief. Instead of spending your money on becoming an alcoholic, why don't you at least travel to the Muslim countries. Qatar is not backward, actually its bank rolling the property boom in the United Kingdom. Some Muslim countries are underdeveloped because Western governments have supported dictators and suppressed the voice of the people. Do you want proof, look at the history of Indonesia. America was willing to barter with a dictator because corporations were benefiting from its mineral resources. Another example is Iraq..did you know that it was the West who actually backed Saddam party to come into power...then supplying chemical weapons to destroy the Iranians....such short memories. Rwanda is another example how western colonization was one of the primary reasons that caused the genocide.


----------



## Rasengan

> It is because the people of these countries haven't got what it takes to develop and make progress: they are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and unproductive.



Thief your presumptions and accusations are comical. If you travel across Europe, you will notice that all the low class jobs are given to immigrants. This is because westerners are lazy and incompetent by nature to actually work hard for an honest job. The only thing your civilization is good at is the banking sector, which is artificial and dirty as you steal from the poor. The financial crisis is proof of that.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Rasengan said:


> Thief your presumptions and accusations are comical. If you travel across Europe, you will notice that all the low class jobs are given to immigrants. This is because westerners are lazy and incompetent by nature to actually work hard for an honest job. The only thing your civilization is good at is the banking sector, which is artificial and dirty as you steal from the poor. The financial crisis is proof of that.



You don't know what you are writing about. History shows otherwise. From the time of the Industrial Revolution onwards, the West has developed and progressed in all fields: the applied sciences, education, literature and the arts, and so on. How many Nobel Prizes for science has any Moslem country ever won? In contrast to the West, the Islamic world in that time has done nothing except engage in strife.


----------



## jamahir

Redhawk said:


> All you are doing here is trying to shift blame onto the West for the shortcomings and failures of the people of these countries to develop and make progress. Not good enough! You'll have to do better than that.



oh, please do not put on superior airs... get nato out of syria, stop meddling in pakistan and egypt, get your puppets out of africa... and then see the progress that can happen.

i am socialist, against the idea of nations, but i respond to your point.


----------



## Red Spinifex

jamahir said:


> oh, please do not put on superior airs... get nato out of syria, stop meddling in pakistan and egypt, get your puppets out of africa... and then see the progress that can happen.
> 
> i am socialist, against the idea of nations, but i respond to your point.


Still not good enough! And who's putting on airs? All I'm doing is pointing out where Moslems and their countries are failing.


----------



## halloweene

You will find the story filmed in 2006 here. english subtitles. When Charlie Hebdo decided to publish the danish caricatures. Take 5 mins to look at it and read the subtitles. You will certainly be surprised.
The guys fillmed in the piture were the ones murdered....

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/09/opinion/charlie-hebdo-before-the-massacre.html


----------



## Rasengan

> You don't know what you are writing about. History shows otherwise. From the time of the Industrial Revolution onwards, the West has developed and progressed in all fields: the applied sciences, education, literature and the arts, and so on. How many Nobel Prizes for science has any Moslem country ever won? In contrast to the West, the Islamic world in that time has done nothing except engage in strife.



Australia does not factor in the Industrial Revolution, because you were regarded as criminals. The industrial Revolution transpired over 150 years ago and according to Rostow's theory Western Europe has peaked. Henceforth your economies are in decline and Asia and the Middle East has a brighter future. Algorithm was advanced by Abu Abdullah Muhammed and without it, you would not be able to use a computer. The Nobel Prize award itself is bias and flawed by nature. Westerners did not even use soap until the 18th century Furthermore the Industrial Revolution could not occur because westerners were too busy colonizing Asia, Middle East and Africa and eventually you became so greedy, it led to WW1 and WW2


----------



## Red Spinifex

Rasengan said:


> Australia does not factor in the Industrial Revolution, because you were regarded as criminals. The industrial Revolution transpired over 150 years ago and according to Rostow's theory Western Europe has peaked. Henceforth your economies are in decline and Asia and the Middle East has a brighter future. Algorithm was advanced by Abu Abdullah Muhammed and without it, you would not be able to use a computer. The Nobel Prize award itself is bias and flawed by nature. Westerners did not even use soap until the 18th century



This is drivel. I will say this, Australia has developed into a modern Western society since European settlement and it took less than 200 years. Moslem countries are still as backward and undeveloped as they were centuries ago. Just grow up!


----------



## Rasengan

> This is drivel. I will say this, Australia has developed into a modern Western society since European settlement and it took less than 200 years. Moslem countries are still as backward and undeveloped as they were centuries ago. Just grow up!



You articulate in your correspondence that the Western world is advance, although your responses are weak since no real explanation is given to counter my argument. Yes the European did settle in Australia and killed and raped the aboriginal people. I can feel you frustration thief. Every time you use soap, always thank the Arabs, otherwise God know's what type of diseases would occur.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

The-Authority said:


> What is the world getting sick and tired of? One terrorism incident in a year in those western and european countries? The worst hit are the Muslim countries themselves. Hundreds being killed everyday. So don't tell us about what being hit by terrorism feels like. No sane person endorses terrorism, similarly, no sane person should endorse a human's religious sentiments getting hurt no matter what the excuse be.



Not just west,everywhere - australia,china,india,SE asia,russia,europe,usa,africa.Majority of people worldwide give a shit for religious sentiment-whatever religion that might be ,thats just the modern way of life.If u can't adapt don't leave ur homes.Religion is not some sacred untouchable ..its just another philosophy to us.Problem starts when these fundos make it a matter of life and death.And guys like u give tacit excuses like 'religious sentiment' to provide partial justification.


----------



## The_Showstopper

MarkusS said:


> none of the women there is under 18.


Do you believe that as soon as a girl reaches 18, she suddenly turns into a woman and is ready to make all kind of decisions...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Not just west,everywhere - australia,china,india,SE asia,russia,europe,usa,africa.Majority of people worldwide give a shit for religious sentiment-whatever religion that might be ,thats just the modern way of life.If u can't adapt don't leave ur homes.Religion is not some sacred untouchable ..its just another philosophy to us.Problem starts when these fundos make it a matter of life and death.And guys like u give tacit excuses like 'religious sentiment' to provide partial justification.


Since you mentioned India in the list of countries that don't care about religion. I'll leave you alone in your fantasy world.


----------



## Dubious

C130 said:


> just saying we wouldn't lose our head and go on religious inspired killing spree
> I've seen countless videos online of Muslims destroying churches/bibles and persecuting Christian minorities yet you hardly hear a lick of it, and no retaliation either.
> 
> and it's not Charlie hates Muslim *they only do it cause Muslims get so p offed about it.*


 That in English is the exact definition of bullying!


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

The-Authority said:


> Since you mentioned India in the list of countries that don't care about religion. I'll leave you alone in your fantasy world.



I mentioned india in the list of countries suffering terrorist attacks,don't try to twist my statement.
By us i meant the greater part of the people worldwide who don't care abt religious sentiment excuse.If all the religions worldwide took mortal offense at the amount of things mullahs and fundos affiliated with muslim faith have said and done over the few years,you would have mass bloodshed,and not twitter campaigns -'i'll walk with you'.However many fundos among ur ranks are taking advantage of this-they use the 'freedom of speech' to call for deaths of non-muslims openly,and then lose their heads over a simple cartoon -ur attempt to justify this is fooling no one ,u people should weed them out before world gets fed up and does it...in which case unfortunately there will obviously be collateral damage.Which is why action must be taken now.


----------



## fallstuff

While not condoning the acts of violence in Paris , words are not exactly always harmless depending on the audience.

The murdered editor claimed to his lady friend that he didn't want children as he thinks he would be killed. I don't get this guy at all. There are a thousand ways to make a living, why on earth would anyone choose that.


----------



## Shot-Caller

AUSTERLITZ said:


> I mentioned india in the list of countries suffering terrorist attacks,don't try to twist my statement.
> By us i meant the greater part of the people worldwide who don't care abt religious sentiment excuse.If all the religions worldwide took mortal offense at the amount of things mullahs and fundos affiliated with muslim faith have said and done over the few years,you would have mass bloodshed,and not twitter campaigns -'i'll walk with you'.However many fundos among ur ranks are taking advantage of this-they use the 'freedom of speech' to call for deaths of non-muslims openly,and then lose their heads over a simple cartoon -ur attempt to justify this is fooling no one ,u people should weed them out before world gets fed up and does it...in which case unfortunately there will obviously be collateral damage.Which is why action must be taken now.


No one is justifying the killings. They are extremists and we know it. We have disowned them time and again. There's no violent way taught in our religion to force it upon others. These mullahs you're referring to, have been disowned a million times along with these extremist butchers. How can you expect me to justify them when just weeks ago more then 100 kids in my country have fallen victim to same twisted ideology? My point is don't make fun of any religion. That's when things get bad. I don't buy this freedom of expression crap. They did fire some other cartoonist over another controversy. But when it comes to Islam they give police protections. Why this hypocrisy? Every man has a right to practice their faith without being made fun of. As much as i condemn the killings, there's no justification for the disrespect either.


----------



## nvKyleBrown

mujhaidind said:


> Jesus didn't preach Christianity. He was never a Christian. The church converted him to Christianity after his death.


You have insulted my religion and must die. Oh, that's right, I'm not Muslim, sorry!

Christians disagree with you. We existed for 500 years before Islam, but suddenly Mohamed realized we were wrong for 500 years? Don't think so, I think Mohamed made up some stuff. Does that get me on the list to be killed?


----------



## mujhaidind

Redhawk said:


> Sarcasm is clearly lost on you for your making such a ridiculous statement. And I'm not acting tough at all. I'm calling a spade a spade. What I have written is perfectly clear to the whole world. Why are so many Moslem countries so backward, lawless, and underdeveloped? It is because the people of these countries haven't got what it takes to develop and make progress: they are lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and unproductive. If you want people to respect your religion and people, do something constructive like developing your countries. The people of these countries ought to stop being lazy, incompetent, corrupt, and unproductive then they will earn the respect of others. Before you start attacking and criticising other countries, get your own house in order. And anyway, many Moslems insult us calling Westerners all sorts of names. If you don't want to be attacked and insulted, don't start it.


Keep repeating yourself again and again! 
The bottom line is if you draw such cartoons, then be prepared for attacks. Even the moderate muslims wont condemn these attacks.


----------



## FuturePAF

How would the Prophet PBUH responded when being insulted?
The issue in France, these horrific murders, In my opinion is a matter of failure of some parts of the society and some of the immigrants to come to terms with what the beliefs and principles each other holds. these criminals were probably "hopeless youths" that were taken advantage of in the poorer ethnic Algerian suburbs of Paris.

France is "Post-Christian" Nation, like much of Europe, basically secular, and is a part of Western culture that wants to only accept the "good parts" of christian belief (morals) and have a laissez faire attitude towards how people live their lives and what they want to due in their own expression of their life. everyone wants to do what makes them happy (within the limits of not harming others or society); i.e. "Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of happiness"

What America understands more, and Europe struggles with is when you take in immigrants, they need to adapt to their new nations, and the nations have to adopt somewhat to them. there is no benefit to take in immigrants without trying to "assimilate" them, only treating them like workers, and having large populations on the outskirts of large cities without hope of a future (jobs and to be treated, at least by the state, as "full citizens")

As a Muslim we can't say we are not offended by these crude cartoons, but what benefit does anyone get from violence, it doesn't change the French culture, or the Danish culture.

the best example of the leftist/secular art movement that pushes the boundaries of decency is an art exhibit that has been getting "violent" responses (death threats, vandalism) by Christians; it is called "Piss Christ"

America is a little more "Right Wing" and "Christian" than Europe (so they respects/accommodate Christianity/religion more)/Has a national narrative of "nation of immigrants"/but also of everyone knows the freedoms we are all allowed/and it assimilates its immigrants better

that is probably why the level of tension/unease between peoples (native and immigrant) reported is higher in europe than in america/canada

also notice people notice their differences when the economy is in the tank
no one really brings up/addressed these issues when there is a booming economy


----------



## A.M.

Freedom of speech. Ever heard of it?


----------



## ito

mujhaidind said:


> Keep repeating yourself again and again!
> The bottom line is if you draw such cartoons, then be prepared for attacks. Even the moderate muslims wont condemn these attacks.



By the way where do you live in Hyderabad? I too live in Hyderabad.


----------



## JF-17-PAF

The French, like their Americlones, feel entitled to say, act, do whatever they wish under their self-given right of "freedom of speech" and free-will. We see stories like this one and we think that it just happened all of a sudden, but provocations and "racism" against Muslims in the United States and Western Europe (France, Britain, etc) have been happening for DECADES. not just muslims btw, also Asians (Chinese, Japanese, Korean, etc). It just so happens that current Muslim hatred and provocations by Westerners have reached a boiling point. 

I'm just surprised that this was it.


----------



## FuturePAF

dravidianhero said:


> Those news channels are doing a very good job.Instead of calling some hypocrite Muslims who sugar coat their words with clauses like" Islam is a religion of peace or Islam considers killing one human as killing the entire humanity" to their talk shows they are now calling true Muslims like anjum chaudhary (people like Osama,mullah Omar,hakeemullah mehsud,lakvi represent true Islam)who don't give two hoots to the image of islam or Muslims because they believe what they speak and do.There is a lot of discussion that needs to be done about the barbaric nature of abrahamic religions.All the religions which encourage cult attitude like abrahamic religions should be despised.Wake up humanity before it is too late.



There are cult like elements in non-abrahamic religions as well.
Is the root of your gripe with "abrahamic" religions the monotheism, unlike Hinduism and its polytheism

its true that the three main Abrahamic religions consider polytheism wrong. that's not an insult, but rather a statement of their beliefs. punishment due to worshiping the golden calf by the jews and the idols destroyed in Mecca by the muslims being the two examples that come to mind at this moment.

when Islam considers Idol worhip "jahiliyyah" or ignorance, it may cause offense to hindus and other who worship their gods through idols. (A Brahmin-caste doctoral student I met in university explained to me, it is the spirit that resides within the statue that he worships)

I understand the abrahamic religions therefore think of your religion as "lesser than" their own, but even when they hold that belief, they can still respect your religion for the good aspects that add up to make many if not most hindus the decent hard working people that they are, In India and around the world.

This is how one can believe their own beliefs, and still respect the beliefs of another (or at least the practitioners of other beliefs).



dravidianhero said:


> I am pretty sure even the so called moderate Muslims maybe laughing inside.They get a sadistic pleasure when they see so called offenders of Muhammad getting killed.They are in fact sending their prayers for the killers.



Actually most Muslims are pissed off these assholes using our collective names and dragging it down with their crimes
I hope they get their punishment on the day of judgement, i'm glad the french got these guys

Is that clear enough for you


----------



## ghoul

And why do people like Anjem Chaudhary and groups like ISIS get so much mainstream media attention? There's a difference between news reporting and marketing such persons and groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

C130 said:


> if Muslims made fun of Jesus



A Muslim cannot make fun of or insult any of the Prophets whether its Moses, Jesus, Jacob, David, Abraham, Adam and all of other Prophets, which according to Islam number approximately one hundred and twenty four thousand. Its the core belief of Islam to believe in and respect all Prophets, without this a person cannot be a Muslim.


----------



## anonymus

Jf Thunder said:


> oh boo hoo
> we can wipe out whole France if went it too
> i repeat
> WHOLE FRANCE
> cuz the only thing french are good at is surrendering




How would you Destroy France?

You do not even have missiles capable of reaching Israel which is in Asia. How would you hit a country which is 8000Km away (ICBM range) from Pakistan?

On top of that you repainted Nodongs are primitive missiles. They would be shot down by any and every Ballistic missile defence system in the world.


So how would you deliver nukes to destroy WHOLE FRANCE? By using "Ghaffor, the nuclear donkey"!



The-Authority said:


> Then according to this logic there are many hindus and christians working in gulf countries. May be Muslims should start making fun of their religions too since its Muslim land. What kind of childish logic is that? And as far as europe going against Muslims is concerned, you really think they can do anything? Americans have been trying since 14 years to oppress Muslim nations what have they achieved? You know if it really becomes Muslims against the world and all the peaceful ones decide to pick up weapons, ( the way Muslims are being subjects of unfair hatred I don't see that time very far ) no one will be able to live with peace. So before that happens people must rethink how to overcome these problems not with force but with intelligence.




Poor example.

Middle East prohibits practice of any other religion except Islam.


And where was this rightful indignation of yours when mard-e-momin blasted Bamiyan Buddha to smithereens.


----------



## FuturePAF

ghoul said:


> And why do people like Anjem Chaudhary and groups like ISIS get so much mainstream media attention? There's a difference between news reporting and marketing such persons and groups.



people like Anjem Chaudhary are useful idiots to "News" channels like Fox News and Newsmax
Fox promotes a Muslim boogeyman to scare the audience and boost rating, that's Rupert Murdoch's MO


----------



## anonymus

mujhaidind said:


> Weapons aren't hard to produce or acquire if you have the money.




Actually they are; else China which has more money that moslems would not be struggling to produce a half decent Jet Engine.


And no you cannot buy them. 

In Islam vs Christians, Russia would side with Christians. It is more Christian than any other European country and one which has massacred muslims with impunity is very recent past. The best muslims would be able to buy are Cheap Chinese knockoffs which would not even work because West+Russia did not supplied critical equipment like Engines.


----------



## Shot-Caller

anonymus said:


> Poor example.
> 
> Middle East prohibits practice of any other religion except Islam.
> 
> 
> And where was this rightful indignation of yours when mard-e-momin blasted Bamiyan Buddha to smithereens.


First of all let me quote something to you.

''There are many *Hindus in Arab states*, many due to the migration of Indians to the oil-rich states around the Persian Gulf.

Hindu temples have been built in Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Yemen and Oman.

Millions of Indian diaspora, of different religions, reside and work in the Arab countries.''

I'm sure those temples aren't built for tourism purposes. 

Just in case you need addresses of a few.
*
Dubai.*

Address: Bur Ali Bin Abi Taleb Street - Dubai - United Arab Emirates

*Bahrain.*
Address: Manama Center, Manama, Bahrain
*Oman.*
Sri Krishna Temple Address:Al Farahidi Street, Muscat, Oman

There are cremation centers too and since Muslims don't cremate, I wonder who does. So there goes your baseless argument. Even though your post does not deserve any further comments but still let me tell you what I meant by my post was if Muslims in europe have to live with the fact that their religion is something that can be made fun of and they should look the other way then what if same thing happens to non Muslims working in Muslim countries? It would not be utterly immature.


----------



## Prometheus

well Taliban when they were ruling Afghanistan .....destroyed 1500 years old Buddhist Statues ..............a world heritage site..........a point to be noted ....they were in govt at that time...............so a Islamic govt destroyed a religious ideols of Budhism.................

DID WE SAW ANY BUDHIST country killing muslims????? like Japan or Sri lanka ????? as a revenge ???

why Muslims gets extreme when provoked??? why not others???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Do not provoke anyone in the name of “freedom of speech”

There is no such thing as “freedom of speech”。

The western powers promote the illusion of the so-called “freedom of speech” only because they know that they are in firm control of the world's major media outlets，i.e.，all propaganda and brainwashing machines that have global reaches and therefore acutally matter。


----------



## Red Spinifex

mujhaidind said:


> Keep repeating yourself again and again!
> The bottom line is if you draw such cartoons, then be prepared for attacks. Even the moderate muslims wont condemn these attacks.


You keep repeating yourself. Blah! Blah! Blah!  The bottom line is we won't be dictated to by Moslem religious fanatics who are moral weaklings about we can and cannot say or draw in our own countries. We will draw and publish images of whatever or whomever we like in our own countries. If we are attacked for drawing and publishing such images, then there will be retaliation in kind or some very nasty, hardline right-wing political party will come to power, like the National Front in France, that will make life a living hell for Moslems in the West. Bring it on, girls! We'll be here. 

Here he is one of _Charlie Hebdo_'s depictions of Mohammed again, just in case you missed it the first time:






If you want to see ALL the depictions of Mohammed by _Charlie Hebdo_ from their magazine covers, follow the link below to The Huffington Post website:

These Are The Charlie Hebdo Cartoons That Terrorists Thought Were Worth Killing Over


----------



## anonymus

The-Authority said:


> First of all let me quote something to you.
> 
> ''There are many *Hindus in Arab states*, many due to the migration of Indians to the oil-rich states around the Persian Gulf.
> 
> Hindu temples have been built in Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Yemen and Oman.
> 
> Millions of Indian diaspora, of different religions, reside and work in the Arab countries.''
> 
> I'm sure those temples aren't built for tourism purposes.
> 
> Just in case you need addresses of a few.
> *
> Dubai.*
> 
> Address: Bur Ali Bin Abi Taleb Street - Dubai - United Arab Emirates
> 
> *Bahrain.*
> Address: Manama Center, Manama, Bahrain
> *Oman.*
> Sri Krishna Temple Address:Al Farahidi Street, Muscat, Oman
> 
> There are cremation centers too and since Muslims don't cremate, I wonder who does. So there goes your baseless argument. Even though your post does not deserve any further comments but still let me tell you what I meant by my post was if Muslims in europe have to live with the fact that their religion is something that can be made fun of and they should look the other way then what if same thing happens to non Muslims working in Muslim countries? It would not be utterly immature.




Brahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Bahrain and Oman dies not count. Bahrain is a secular monarchy which has even legalized Homosexuality in 1976 (even India has not done that till date). It is to middle east what Macau is to China ; and Oman is neither Shia nor Sunni, they are ibadis. They both historically and contemporarily had better relation with Hindus than their muslim neighbours. Last year Sultan of Oman conducted a Vedic sacrifice in official capacity.


Dubai survives on arbitrage it get from shipment of Indian and Irani goods. Iranians because of sanctions, and Indians for sake of renaming products it supply to Pakistan use Dubai as base of operation. It does not declare war on hinduism because it does not want to lose it's second largest revenue stream.


Show an example where a middle eastern country where it could suppress religion but has not done so? How many Churches, Fire altars, and temples are there in Saudi Arabia? How many in Qatar?


How about daily insults hurled by muslims onto non muslims on TV channels? What about Bamiyan? What about muslims abusing Hinduism on this very forum? What about muslims lampooning Hindu gods in movies like PK? What about muslims drawing nude cartoons of Hindu Gods? What about muslims drawing Al-Baghdadi as a Hindu God?


Looks like muslims could only demand respect. They could not respect anyone else's belief.


----------



## Shot-Caller

anonymus said:


> Brahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Bahrain and Oman dies not count. Bahrain is a secular monarchy which has even legalized Homosexuality in 1976 (even India has not done that till date). It is to middle east what Macau is to China ; and Oman is neither Shia nor Sunni, they are ibadis. They both historically and contemporarily had better relation with Hindus than their muslim neighbours. Last year Sultan of Oman conducted a Vedic sacrifice in official capacity.
> 
> 
> Dubai survives on arbitrage it get from shipment of Indian and Irani goods. Iranians because of sanctions, and Indians for sake of renaming products it supply to Pakistan use Dubai as base of operation. It does not declare war on hinduism because it does not want to lose it's second largest revenue stream.
> 
> 
> Show an example where a middle eastern country where it could suppress religion but has not done so? How many Churches, Fire altars, and temples are there in Saudi Arabia? How many in Qatar?
> 
> 
> How about daily insults hurled by muslims onto non muslims on TV channels? What about Bamiyan? What about muslims abusing Hinduism on this very forum? What about muslims lampooning Hindu gods in movies like PK? What about muslims drawing nude cartoons of Hindu Gods? What about muslims drawing Al-Baghdadi as a Hindu God?
> 
> 
> Looks like muslims could only demand respect. They could not respect anyone else's belief.


Now these are just excuses. All the countries you and I mentioned have Muslim majorities so you need to understand my point. And all the blames you're putting on Muslims, if those things have happened hindus would've taken a stand if they can do it for a movie. I'm against disrespect of any religion.



anonymus said:


> Brahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Bahrain and Oman dies not count. Bahrain is a secular monarchy which has even legalized Homosexuality in 1976 (even India has not done that till date). It is to middle east what Macau is to China ; and Oman is neither Shia nor Sunni, they are ibadis. They both historically and contemporarily had better relation with Hindus than their muslim neighbours. Last year Sultan of Oman conducted a Vedic sacrifice in official capacity.
> 
> 
> Dubai survives on arbitrage it get from shipment of Indian and Irani goods. Iranians because of sanctions, and Indians for sake of renaming products it supply to Pakistan use Dubai as base of operation. It does not declare war on hinduism because it does not want to lose it's second largest revenue stream.
> 
> 
> Show an example where a middle eastern country where it could suppress religion but has not done so? How many Churches, Fire altars, and temples are there in Saudi Arabia? How many in Qatar?
> 
> 
> How about daily insults hurled by muslims onto non muslims on TV channels? What about Bamiyan? What about muslims abusing Hinduism on this very forum? What about muslims lampooning Hindu gods in movies like PK? What about muslims drawing nude cartoons of Hindu Gods? What about muslims drawing Al-Baghdadi as a Hindu God?
> 
> 
> Looks like muslims could only demand respect. They could not respect anyone else's belief.


And by the way PK is made by a hindu director you want to blame Muslims for that too, go ahead doesn't change the fact.


----------



## AgentOrange

There isn't true freedom of speech in France anyways. Anti-semitism is illegal there and prosecuted under broad "inciting racial hatred" laws. So you can be free to say anything you want (as long as it isn't against Jews). 

Canada and the US have something closer to true freedom of speech.


----------



## waz

I understand the whole point about provocation, but your faith should be stronger than this. If such insults set off a murderous rage, then there is something seriously wrong. Another thing I don't understand is why Muslims choose to live in such countries in droves, and then complain when these countries do what is quite the norm in their cultural makeup i.e. satire and mocking. Welcome to Western Europe, it's been happening for centuries.

This has now also gone *FAR BEYOND * some silly cartoons. These savages killed four innocent Jewish people in a supermarket. So what did they do wrong huh? 

The thread has had its day. The amount of off-topic rubbish on here is too great to moderate. I will lock the thread if I see the same rubbish repeated on previous posts.

Thank you to the posters who contributed positively.


----------

